# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 12



## aweeze

New thread ladies 

CYCLING  

Scoop -ICSI -  - testing 25/6/07
Edna - FET - DR 14/6/07


IN_BETWEENIES  

Tracey72
Succotash
Scruffyted
Spangle
Raffles
ClaireB
Gail M
Janet
Shelley
Clareber
Janer
GAC
Chamomile
Keira
fragile
Martine
bluechirpy
Nattkatt
Maarias
JaneNewcastle
Ginger
keri
Minkey
QueenVic
stressedem
jojomama
pingpong
Cleo1
Yoda
Hun 
becca
Lotties mom
Kate12 
ready4family
Clare25

PREGNANT  

Mojojo - ICSI - due ??
Lynne-ICSI due ??
Imogen-ICSI due 7/8/07
Amanda - ICSI - due October 2007
CJ - ES/ICSI - due 31/10/07
Mish3434 - due ??
kittyt - due ??
owennicki - twins - due ??

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 

Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 

Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 

BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 

Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 

Dopey dinah - baby girl 22/11/06 - welcome to the world Bria 

Helenab - baby girl and baby boy 1/2/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle  and Oliver 

encore - baby girl and baby boy ?/3/07 - welcome to the world Abbey  and Daniel 

Wicklow - baby boy 2/5/07 - welcome to the world Thomas Charlie 

Suzy - baby boy 18/5/07 - welcome to the world Sean 

Julz - 2 baby boys 12/6/07 - welcome to the world Jake  and Finlay 

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes to the list......

Lou
XX


----------



## GAC

Hi im the first to post how are we all today im having a lazy day today as it is my day off work.

Julz your pregnancy is going so fast wont be long now.

Stressdem how are u hope the 2 ww isnt too bad, keep positive

Keri hi how  u doing

Kate 12  soon be time for your 2ww not long till your fet

sorry if ive missed anyone im naff at posting.Well im in a dilema at the moment, on fri got a letter from the clinic where i did my 3 es all bfn.I have 2 frosties with them and they want to know what we are doing with them dh told me i either use them or have a fresh go but not both.Ifeel stuck if i go for fet with  the clinic their success rates are poor but if i dont i will feel like ive just thrown 2 little embies away.Dh says if we go back to the hospital who got us our bfp at least we have a chance.My savings to date are 300 pounds 22oo to go Will u girls mind giving me your opinion i know no one cant decide for me  
bye for now luv gac xxxxx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi girls.

Well I havent given into testing early   Im still 90% certain that its going to be a   Ive just got no (.)(.) signs atal, maybe a little heavier but think thats in my head!.  I do have a funny taste in my mouth been like it for about 4 days now dont know if thats a good sign or not? still get bloated throughout the day.  Also Im not on any drugs, cyclogest atal so its frustraing what to think back on last time as I was on those last time.

Anyway enough moaning from me....

GAC - Sorry I wish I could answer your questions  Im sure the other girls hear will answer you questions 

Take care!

Vicks xx


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hello all,

Sorry for keeping up badly with all the news, i still find it hard to keep up with the names and whats going on, but i do really appreciate all your lovely posts, i look forward to dh getting ds in the bath so i can come up here and check what is going on.

it is 9 days past ec for me so my embryos are 9 days old if they are still going. have been feeling sick and boobs are changing but it means nothing until i do that test, i have 6 days to go before i can test. i have moments when i feel so happy because i feel pregnant and right now i feel low because the symptoms could be anything and also if i am it could not last as it is such early days. 

just gonna lie on the sofa and watch rubbish tv tonight - i would love a large glass of wine but its going to be gallons of water and fruit for me!

hope you are all good and having a relaxing saturday

em


----------



## Keri

hi ya

I usually hate posting on a new thread but mine was the last on the other, so I'd caught up with you all (I can never remember who said what!)

Stressedem~ Oh hun, it's so hard isn't it, and it's hard not to analyse stuff, but like I said before, I didn't have any symptoms at all when pg with brody so it doesn't mean it's a BFN if you don't have any  Enjoy your fruit xx

Vicks~ Same to you about symptoms hun BUT on saying that, the odd taste may be a good sign hun, aren't you supposed to get odd tastes when you have a baby on board?? xx

GAC~ oh heck, it's a hard question to answer hun!  My opinion is this a) not sure how it works but could you not take your embies to the place that gave you your BFP or do they have to stay and you have treatment at the clinic where they are??  b) so is it that you either use the 2 embies or start from scratch again but not both?  Could you not do the fresh cycle and keep the embies "just in case" or not??  How many eggs do you on average produce on a fresh cycle (sorry can't see your details at the moment!)  It's hard decision to make hun but is there no way you can do a fresh cycle and keep those 2 embies as a back up plan??

Well, we've had an eventful night, I popped out for "goodies" for tonight and ended up having to call National Rescue out to come and get me when my car wouldn't start!  Suppose it was someone saying "be good and don't eat bad things tonight!" but hey ho, all is well again now, car is charging it's battery on the drive and DH is having a crafty cigar in the garden, Brody is zzzzzzzzzzz and I'm on here!  

Love to all and keep up those injections and stay away from those tests calling your names

keri xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Gac-its certainly a difficult choice if it is def fresh or frozen and not both. What sort of grade are the embies as that could affect your decision. As Keri says you could have your embies moved to the clinic you had your bfp with and get them to do your FET for you. I was offered to move my embies when we moved out of the clinics area. Sorry I cant be much more help!!

Keri-good luck with the clomid, its worked for you before so I'm sure it will work again. Did you have many side effects while you were taking it? I took it for 12mths, sadly it didnt work for me, but I really suffered with side effects from it, but as you can tell I seem to react badly to all the hormones I've been given during IF txt, so no change there!!!!!!

Vicks-not long to go now, hang in there    

em-enjoy your night of rubbish tv, I will be joining you in a min!!!! Thinking positive thoughts for you  

Imogen-nice to see your post and that your pg is going well, but sorry to hear that things have not improved between you and your dh. Did you have SPV with your other pregnancy? My friends is 21wks pg and she's got it as well, but she wont use the crutches, I keep telling her that as she gets bigger she will really need them so she should get used to them now, but as you say its not easy when you also have a toddler to run after!!!

Hun-how are you doing?

Mo-still thinking of you hope things are ok?

Hi also to Julie, becca, CJ and anyone else I've missed hope you all have a nice weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

good evening all !!

Kate how you feeling hunnie ? 
Keri your post did make me laugh....so did you walk to get the nibbles or made do with the fridge and cupboards.
gac....hummmmmmmmmm hard one..well if it was me I'd use the frozen ones as its alot cheaper and you never know this could be the one....but i think thats a very hard one for you and DH to decide.

stressedem....i heard a funny taste is a good sign...just hang in there..
fingers crossed.
Vick's wishing you all the best for next week...don't test early girls now will you !!


----------



## GAC

Thanks girls for your advice i so just dont know what to do dh has strictly said one or the other not both.On the down side i only have 2 frosties 1 at 8 cell grade 2 and 1 at 7 cell grade 2/3 so its tricky, i can move them but jcuh where i had ds said i would have to have a consultation first which is 190 pounds then 130 per year storage so thats 320 before i start then its 750 for fet.Thats why dh said not both cos we cant afford it.On the plus side i get between 20 to 25 eggs 20 last time on 150iu of puregon 10 for me cos i shared 9 fertilised 5 left on day 3 at 8 cell grade 2.Only thing is im 35 now and will be 36 when we have saved the money for fresh cycle so im hoping a year doesnt make too much difference any thoughts on this , last time i had my fsh checked was aug last year and it was 4.5.

vICKS dont worry too much on the symptoms i got nothing when i got bfp with ds well thought af was iminent cos i got af pains day 11 ,12 i was certain it hadnt worked that when i had the blood test and got the results i asked if they were sure they hadnt got me mixed up with someone else so kep    luv gac xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Day 10 of stimms for me today and my E2 levels got to about 14000 today, so I am coasting tonight, with with EC maybe Weds, depending on how things are looking tommorow...

Sorry no personals - the ARGC regime is killing - I have to go to bed in a minute, after 12 5am starts and 14 blood tests in 12 days!

Love to all, positive vibes to all those cycling..........
Hun xx


----------



## Betty M

An old-timer popping in to say hello and to say to *GAC* that if I were you I would go for a fresh go. You sound like you had great egg nos etc last time and the younger you are when you have fresh goes the better. 36 isn't that old either - my two were produced from eggs retrieved when I was almost 36 and almost 39 and my FSH was higher than 4.5 both times. Your frosties can always wait. My old clinic have one of the best frostie success rates in the country but they put that down to choosing which ones to freeze very carefully rather than any special techniques in freezing or thawing so I dont think I would go for moving the frosties to a new clinic unless it much more convenient. Also if you only have two there is a greater risk that you wont have anything to survive the thaw. Just my thoughts. Hope they are helpful.

Best wishes to everyone.
betty


----------



## cleo1

hELLO,
I'm Cleo. I'm going for egg collection tomorrow so please wish me good luck. I last posted 2 years ago and have a little boy.


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hello all,

hope you had good weekends.

Vicks - loads of people have no symptoms at all (metallic taste in the mouth is a fairly common one though), and also my sister who has 5 children (yes 5!) told me that her sypmtoms vary greatly from pregnancy to pregnancy, so nothing is definite until you have that stick in your hand on wednesday. i will be thinking of you.

GAC - thats a hard one, but bettys advice sounds like it makes a lot of sense. your frozen ones aren't going anywhere. We will be with you whatever you choose and i am sure you will make the tight decision.

HUN - i have had quite a few friends at the ARGC and they have all said similar things to you, its hard work being an ARGC girl! 

KERI - he is a gorgeous boy, hope he's fully recovered. 

CLEO - good luck! how many follicles have you got?

I am feeling very low, i think because i have been feeling some pregnancy symptoms i was thinking this is it, but i realise i have got so far to go before i test and all symptoms could be a hangover from all the ivf drugs or my overactive imnagination or (something i have only just found out about) a chemical pregnancy, what is that and how will i know? 

I feel really tired but am not sleeping great, i drop off really quick but wake up at sunrise and cant get back to sleep as i try and analyse what my body feels like that day. Can the trigger shot in ivf give you pregnancy symptoms? 

As i lead a hugely exciting life i think its the sofa and tv again for me tonight! Must try not to get down.

hugs to you all

em x


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Dh's watching 24 (yawn yawn, how many times can Jack Bauer save America!?)

Anyway...........

Stressedem~ Hope that sofa's comfy hun!  Ta for comment about brody, he's still full of snot but on the mend, thankfully!  Not sure what a chemical pg is, I'm like you, haven't got a clue!

Cleo~ Hello hun, good luck for tomorrow xx

Hun~ that's a tough regime hun, hope your scan goes well tomorrow and EC is soon xx

GAC~ Will you be egg sharing again or not?  20-25 eggs is bloomin good hun so maybe a fresh cycle may be the way forward then??

Becca~ I was actually out, and had got all the munchies (sweets, crisps, cigar (for DH) and chip shop chips!)(how bad are we!) when I got back in the car and nowt happening!  not good!

Kate12~ ta about clomid, just hope it happens again like last time, was only on 2nd cycle when we fell pg so here's hoping this time round.  Didn't get many side effects the first time round so we'll see what happens this time.  Hope you are ok xx

Well, after having to call out the National rescue twice again today (a long story!) the car's now going, with a new battery!  So this week it's had a new exhaust (£65), a new gasket on thermostat (£35) and now a new battery (£35)!  not good when it's 1 week still to pay day!!

Am about to get new sun lotion for brody, is it ok to use factor 30 (it's only for this country, england) or should it be factor 50??

Love to all 

Keri xx


----------



## GAC

Hi girls thanks so much for all your advice we are going to take the chance on a fresh go which will be our last but sadly this will mean that the frosties will have to  be sacreficed cos we dont have the 250 per year and  the money to use them i just hope we have made the right choice.We are gonna try and go for blast this time

Betty hi thanks for your advice

keri cars are a pain hope u dont have anymore trouble

Hun good luck i so hope this is the one for u   

Vick how u doing try and keep positive  

Em everyone of my tx were different ive had 5 on my bfp iwas tired and got af pains and that was all hope your symptoms are  pg symptoms

Cleo good luck for ec hope u get lots of lovely eggies

Becca  kate hi hope tour both well

ttfn gail  xxxx


----------



## cleo1

thanks for all your good wishes. 12 eggs were retrieved so we'll have to see how many fertilize.......
we are all having so many different experiences that it amazes me what we are all going through and what life throws at you!
am thinking of everyone,
love from Cleox


----------



## Keri

hi

Just a quick one from me as I'm supposed to be doing the tesco online shop!!

Cleo~ Good news bout your 12, hope many of them grow and fertilize, when will you know??

GAC~ Glad you have come to a decision hun, when will you start tx?

Hun~ How's your scan gone??

Am feeling  today, just really fed up and stuff, am on day 8 today and just want AF to arrive so we can start ttc again, am thinking we'll try at first, just have a "natural" month and then start the Clomid but have to chat to DH about it all.  He feels well fed up too today and we don't know why!  

Roll on ER tonight, a dose of Luca will do me the world of good

love to all

Keri xx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya girls, thx for your thoughts  realy appreciate it!

Welcome to the new ladies!! and good luck to everyone with ther tx  

Well as for me I had realy weird AF pains today was like belly ache with dull like af feeling  Also Im still very hot! still have a funny taste in mouth dont know if its metalic though? lol been charting my temp now for about 2 weeks and is still elavated... good sign you think? Got a few more veins on my boobs, also I know this is TMI! but I was checking my nipples if they were sore (and they arnt) and milk squirted out     sorry! Im still very certain that it going to be a BFN though, already planning another cycle in my head.

Well anyway will best be off sorry I havent had a chance to catch up with anyone I feel realy bad just ranting on about my symptoms!!

Thinking of you all...


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

hope my post makes sense tonight as just over a week into dr and my brain has def left my body!!! Had to sign a fomr today only needed to print my name sign and put the date and I made FOUR mistakes!!!!! I felt so bl***y stupid, the woman looked at me like I was an idiot and should be accompanied by a responsible adult!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway here goes:

Cleo-Welcome to H4AM and well done on your 12 eggs thats fantastic, hope you get some lovely embies

em-sorry you are feeling low at the moment, the 2ww has a lot to answer for doesnt it!!! I think the trigger shot can give you a false reading on a pg test if you test early, but not sure if it gives you symtoms, sorry its a long time since I did a fresh go and I cant really remember!!   

Hun-Good luck for ec, that certainly sounds like a punishing regieme no wonder you need your rest!! Let us know how your ec goes

Gac-glad you have made you decision and it sounds like its the right path to take especailly as you usually get a good number of eggs, are you hoping to start txt soon?

keri-sympathies re your car trouble, mine always seem to need a load of expensive work doing it just as its tax needs paying or its insurance!!!!!! Sorry to hear you are   today hope Luca manages to cheer you up a bit!!! I used to watch ER but it has had to be sacrificed for Heroes on Sci-fi now!!!!

becca-hows your dr going, when is your baseline scan? I am not enjoying this dr the side effects seem worse than I've ever had before, I dont know if thats just becasue its so long since I last did it that I've forgotton what it was like, anyway scan a week tom. My only worry is that af has not shown up yet, hope it does soon as I dont want my dates to change as we've got the week booked down in Wiltsshire etc!!!!!!

Vicks-they all sound like good signs dont they, sending you loads more positive thoughts, not long now   
Well hope that post made sense, off to watch some mindless tv now!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Wow, I only miss a day or two and am way behind.  Will try and catch up best I can.

Keri, I know exactly how you feel with wanting AF to come and it doesn't.  After our negative, I waited only 4 days but I swear it felt like weeks.  GOod luck with whatever you decide.  Did you have many side affects with the Clomid?  As I'm reading your previous post about dh watching Jack Bauer, i'm laughing because that's exactly what my dh is watching too (and like you, i'm not interested!).  

QueenVic, I'm rooting for you.  Am hoping those are signs.

cleo, wonderful news about your 12 eggs!  Let's hope your luck follows last time.  Are you ok after the retrieval?  I remember being sore.  Good luck with the transfer.  

Gac, wishing you all the best with your natural fet.  It's sad how its money that prevents us from going on, but it's true.  It's all so expensive.   

stressedem, sorry to hear you're feeling down.  The 2WW is so hard because we want so much for it to work and we watch for symptoms and get worried if we feel something (is it a good symptom or a bad one) and worried if we don't.  Am hoping the tiredness is a good sign for you.  Just try and keep busy with books/tv and stuff.  I know though, it's hard.

Hun, best of luck to you with your ec.  Does it still look like Wednesday?  Let us know how it goes.

Yesterday we had the birthday party for evan's 2nd birthday (acutal day is thurs..as is my bday).  It went quite well and everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.  Even the food was a hit and the kitchen and me are so NOT friends.  We did a Sesame Street theme and Evan seemed to really appreciate it.  My MIL and FIL ended up coming (I was really worried they wouldn't be able to...my MIL's mom even had surgery that morning on her hip).  They only stayed for a few hours, and definiltely the mood wasn't as bubbly as normal (understandably), but am still glad they came.  Sadly my best friend was sick so she was missed and my aunt couldn't come.  It's always someone missing I guess.

Hello to kate, becca and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Sorry girls I started spotting today like I do before AF arives and took a test and was a BFN   THankyou so much for everyones support!!

Might be back hear soon as we are going to do another fresh cycle 

Loads of luck to you all!!

Vick xxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

QueenVic, am so sorry to hear your news.  It's just devastating and I know how you feel.  Glad that you have a plan and will be starting a fresh cycle.  Can you start the process right away?


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hi queenvic,

sorry to hear your news, hope you're feeling OK. We look forward to being with you on your fresh cycle.

relax in the sun and pamper yourself.

em x


----------



## Minkey

QueenVic - so sorry to hear your news, when will you start the fresh cycle? x


----------



## Hun

Ohno....so sorry Queen Vic   It really is pants. Hope you can start your fresh cycle soon.


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been on for ages, been reading though but can't keep up at the mo , my assistant on MAT leave at work so in working full time and weekends at the mo instead of my usual 3 days , but anyway its not forever so just getting on with it.

Queen Vic - Sorry to hear your news,  

Imogen - thinking of you too,   

Hun - good luck for your cycle  

Minkey - lovely picture of Agatha - think her and Kara's birthdays are about a day apart if not on the same day if I remember right   ?

Love to everyone else, will try to catch up more, need to think about potty training next, my mum and m-i-l keep nagging me about it but just to stressed at the mo to think about it! Anyone got any good advice?  

Will need to start thinking about FET as I said if it didn't happen naturally by May I would go for FET then, as it was May time Kara was conceived - so hopefully it will be a lucky month 

Anyway speak soon,
Gailx


----------



## shiabni12

Vick-so sorry to hear you news sending you a big  
thinking of you

LOL
Kate


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Girls - thankyou so much for all you support  meens alot to me.

I cant believe how much it effects you, im realy up and down, Im quite an emotionly strong person but this has proved me wrong.  I just feel like I killed my little frosties or something  feel so sad for them. Anyway I spoke to the nurse at our clinic and she was realy nice and said how sorry she was.  I asked her that I'd like to start a fresh cycle asap and she said thats fine, but they like to wait at least 2 periods inbetween tx so Im looking at about july I start down reg (I think) So Ive just got to wait for the treatment request form now, we have quite a few plans inbeween this so its quite good it'll make things move faster!

Anyway good luck girls!!! thinking of you all.

Vicks xxx


----------



## Keri

HI all

Vicks~ So sorry hun to hear your news  but good that you have things "to do" while you wait for your fresh cycle to start.  big (((((((((hugs))))))))).  It's so hard isn't it, getting your hopes up, not getting your hopes up during the 2ww and then getting the news you didn't wish for xx

Kate12~Lol at your 4 mistakes!!!  so a week to go till your scan eh, it'll hopefully get here quick hun and then you can see where you are etc etc

Gail~ Know what you mean about nagging bout potty training.  If my MIL comments ONCE more!!!!!  Will you have to contact your clinic soon bout FET to get in for May or not?

R4F~ Hi chuck.  No, didn't get many side effects on the Clomid when ttc Brody, can just remember feeling a bit "odd" on day 5 of taking tabs but DH lived to tell the tale so I couldn't of been that bad!!!  Glad to hear that your party went well.  Happy birthday to both of you for thursday xx

Luca (ER) did me the world of good last night, even if he did ask someone else to marry him   Dh and I are feeling much better today, don't know what was wrong with us yesterday!  

I have been a brave soul today and have given blood, although I have a whopping big bruise on my arm to show for it!  

Had better go as Tesco shop is due to arrive any moment!

Am sitting down with DH after for a "chat" as he's a bit shocked to hear that IF we get pg he'll be taking on more jobs round the house    (have to use it to my advantage don't I!) his face dropped when he realised we have a toddler and I MAY be pg too soon, thinking back to all the naps that I needed etc.  Men   

Love to all and hugs to Vicks (((((((hugs))))))))

Keri xx


----------



## Minkey

Gail M - hello    Yes Agatha is one day older than Kara.  We have obviously had the same thoughts as you & booked an appt at the clinic for May as (obviously!!) Agatha was also concieved in May...loads of luck to you this time round

Minkey x

PS Not even considering potty training until June/July!!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Gail, sounds like they have you working really hard.  Do ou get time with your daughter?  Must be tough.  Ah, the fun begins with potty training.  They've sortuv started Evan at daycare.  They just have him sitting on it to get used to the feel.  Does she show signs of being ready?  All I've read is that if you try and she's not ready, not to push.  GOod luck to you if you choose to try fet.  WE may cycle together.

QueenVic, I know exactly how you feel.  Glad that you'll be keeping busy and will be ready to start again in a couple months.

Keri, glad that you weren't feeling too hormonal or have other side affects with the clomid.  So it shouldn't be too bad second time around.  Thanks for the bday wishes. for tomorrow.  Ugh..men!  Sometimes they're so oblivious to things.  Funny too how we have to tell them they'll need to help out.  

Tomorrow is Evan and my bday.  Dh couldn't take the day off and with all the days i need for tx, I couldn't ask for more holidays.  feeling guilty and sad as I'd love to spend more time with Evan on his actual bday.  Dh said he was thinking of taking Evan and surprising me at work to take us out for lunch (I was feeling down so he told me his surprise).  Gonna insist he doesn't come though if we get thunderstorms as they're predicting.  In the evening we're going to a friends party (it's also her bday) so won't even have time to give him his pressent.  We would have said no but at the time of the invite, we got the impression it was just her immediate family and us.  Now we can't back out.

Hello to everyone I"ve missed.  Hope all is well.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

ready4family-really hope you both have a nice day tom, sorry you cant get to spend more time together on your special day, but hope you enjoy whatever you do 

Keri-I have to have that chat regularly with dh re stuff around the house, I wouldn't mind but he's only got a few things that are supposed to be his responsibility, eg putting the bins out, but he always manages to forget!!!!! So he will need serious words if we get pg again!!!!! 

Vicks-how are you today, glad that you have spoken to your clinic and got a rough date for further txt, also glad that you have got somethings to look forward to in between, so as you say that will help the time to go faster 

becca-how are you? have you had your baseline scan yet?

hun-how are you?

Could I request an af dance please?!!!!!!!! Its still not turned up, I know there is still time before monday, but I've got this dread that I'm going to have to dr for an extra week and all my best laid plans are going to be thrown up in the air!!!!!! We've got a weeks accommodation booked for our et week and its going to be v difficult to change if we don't manage to stick to the original dates, I knew I shouldn't have planned ahead!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, just off to jab myself!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## ready4Family

kate, this dance is for you!            Roll on AF!


----------



## becca

HI GIRLS 

just wanted to say a big sorry for vick.....remember we are all here for you hunnie.

well im still d/r and go for my baseline scan tom and hopefully do my first jab (stims) 

kate my af was late too..was due last thurs and came on on monday ....so im hopping they will still start my stims tomorrow as i dont know if they still scan if af is present.
but like you kate im a complete mash brain and very ratty !! i was fine at the begining but all of a sudden im feeling like a mad woman.

right off now need a bath 

will keep you all posted on my scan tomorrow xx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, just wishing you good luck for tomorrow's scan.  You mentioned you don't know if they'll scan if you have af?  Our clinic always has you return on day 2 of AF where they'll scan you and can start a cycle (unless they want you to wait).  So you should be ok.  Let us know how it goes. I'm sure you're anxious.


----------



## Hun

For kate! Its very frustrating isn't it?

Alls well here - 22 eggs collected yesterday. I m bloaty and sore, and frankly terrified about THE CALL  later.....

Boiled eggs & soldiers all round for breakfast now..after the last 15 mornings spent at ARGC having my blood taken (and all the 5am starts) its a joy to be able to have a lie in, and eat breakfast with my boys.

Hun xxx


----------



## Julz

Kate -            AF dance especially for you.  You know it's sods law that it's always late when there's a crucial appointment.  Hopefully you won't need this dance and the evil witch has arrived.

Hun - WOW  22 eggs is a huge amount, hope you're not at risk from OHSS, take it easy now.  Looks like you'll probably have some frosties too.  Fingers crossed for the phone call today and good luck with ET.

I'm fine, got another scan on Friday (every 2 weeks at the min) and starting to get bits and pieces but no where near organised and must pack my hospital bag.  Belly is huge now, need to update my photo.

Hello to everyone else.

Julie


----------



## shiabni12

Morning all

thanks for your af dances, still no show at the min, its just so typical you spend months not wanting her to show up and she always does,  and the one time you want her to put in an appearance she doesn't oblige!!!! Oh well still a few days to go!

Hun-well done on your 22 eggs thats fantastic, hope its good news for your call later 

becca- good luck for your scan, glad to know I'm not the only one with the late af, but hope it doesn't delay you starting stimms

Julie-yes please update your pic, want to see your big bump!!!!!!!

ready4family-   

Hi to everyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## cleo1

Vick - you did not kill your embies my love, it is out of our hands totally.

Ready - I remember you! We cycled together 2 years ago. my little boy was born on the 24th.

My news: out of the 12 eggs retrieved, 9 were suitable for fertilizing and 6 fertilized. 2 have been tranferred and hopefully are snuggling into their new home as I type, and 3 have been frozen. so, it's the waiting game again...........
Cleo


----------



## ready4Family

Hun, wow 22 eggs.  You did great.  No need to worry as you have so many they're bound to fertilize.  Are you doing 3 day or 5 day transfer?  Hope you're ok.  Did you have OHSS?

Julz, good luck for Friday's scan.  How exciting that you're so far along.

kate, thanks for the bday wishes for Evan and I.  Can't believe our little guy is 2 today.  It's amazing that we share a bday since I was scheduled for a c-section on the 27t, but little guy was determined to give me the best bday present!  Hope you're doing well.

cleo, it's great to see you again!  I remember you too.  Happy bday to your little boy!  What did you guys do to celebrate?  Or was that your ec day?  Wishing you all the best  for your transfer.  May your little boy be a big brother.


----------



## Minkey

Ready4family - Happy Birthday to you & Evan









Cleo - great news about the fertilised eggs, hope those two are settling in comfortably as we speak.

Kate12 - this is for you
















Hun - fab news on all those eggs.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## becca

HELLO GIRLS

just an update .....all went well apart from not been able to get into London due to a fire so DH had to take me on the back of a motor bike  was good fun though

had the scan and the nurse said the lining was perfect and i was ready to start my stims so we went into another room to been shown how to do the needles ect when i went into a panic about me injecting.( scared stiff of needles ) i was given a auto injector last time because of this....well after about 20 Min's of sobs i did it !!! i was so impressed even DH was worried I'd pass out.

after this ordeal she said i was to drop my sniffs to 1 in morning and 1 in the evening......dozy me had been doing that since day 1.....i should have been doing 2 sniffs at a time....I'm going  ...but luckily the low doseage worked. so

so i now go back next Fri for a scan and EC will be either the following Monday or Tues.

Kate had the AF arrived yet ? i asked if scans are done with AF and she said yes even if heavy.

Hun wow what a good result keeping everything crossed for you...you rest up now.

Julz, good luck for Friday's scan.
Cleo good luck to you hope your resting up 
Julie not long for you hunnie..bet you cant wait now x
read4family.....happy birthday to you 

right better dash as bath running

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful emma

hi all,

just an update on me...

tested pregnant an a pee stick and 30 hcg levels at the cllnic today but am cramping and bleeding quite heavily so it looks like its all over for me this time. I have to go into the clinic on monday to test again but i am in such pain i think it is unlikely my baby is holding on. wish it was more clear cut, this all so painful, cant bear the thought of going though it all again.

best wishes for you all

em x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

em-so sorry to hear that after a bfp you are now bleeding and in pain, what a terrible time for you thinking of you 

becca-glad to hear the scan went well and that you can start stimms and well done on tackling you needle phobia!!!

Cleo-well done on your 12 eggs hope those 2 lovely embies are snuggling in nicely for you   

Well still no af so I rang the clinic today just to see what would happen if is has not appeared my mon and they said that if its still a no show then scan will be cancelled and I will have to carry on dr until it shows up. This of course changes all of the planned dates, which is what I was worried about. Anyway dh has phoned the accommodation place we had booked for et week and they said we cant cancel but could transfer our week, if there are no dates on the week we need we will have to use our booking later on in the year. At least it means we don't lose our money that way. I feel a little less stressed about it now I know all that and of course af may turn up over the wk/end and all this worry will have been for nothing!!! Its just that this is my 6th dr and af has always shown up a week before my baseline scan and I suppose I expected this one to be the same.

Anyway, hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## Keri

Hi all

R4F~  Happy birthday to you and your lil man, hope you had a nice day even if it wasn't spent together  

Kate12~ here is a                      .  Hope it brings on your AF.  Good news about your holiday though, at least all the money won't be lost.  If you can't go, maybe it'll be nice to go when/if you are pg again and can relax etc.

becca~ Great to hear that your scan went well and you are a very brave girlie hun

Hun~ WOW 22 eggs, hope the phone call is a good one later on.  Hope you enjoyed your brekky!

Julz~ Glad you are well, you haven't got long to go now have you?  Are you having a natural birth of C section?  Do you know the flavour of the babies?

Cleo~ Great news about your EC and frosties, here are some *******sticky******** vibes for those on board xx

Stressem~ Oh hun, so sorry to hear about your BFP and bleeding, have your clinic asked you to go back for further HCG tests to see if they are rising or not?

All is well here, have had a nice afternoon off with Dh, went for a meal etc and discussed our ttc again, think we will wait for AF to arrive next, take a month to chill, eat well, stop alcohol etc and then start Clomid come June/July, so that's the plan, just have to wait now!

Love to all and hope you are all well.  Big ((((((Hugs)))))))) to stressedem

keri x


----------



## Hun

Em- I am really sorry to hear your news - the same thing happened to me in January, and its very very hard. I clung onto hope despite bleeding heavily, but it wasn't to be, and my hCg dropped from 63 to 4 within 5 days...

Kate - so hope it all works out for you 
     for you!

Sorry no more personals - I'm trying to multitask (half watching waterloo road) 

Had 13 embies in the love lab this morning. Have quite a high drop off rate though, so we'll see how many are looking good tommorow...

Hun xx


----------



## Minkey

Stressedem   hugs to you to have to go through this xx


----------



## Smurfs

Becca - so pleased your scan went well and good girl on the injections   

See you on Monday evening

Smurfs xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Minkey, I love the dancing guys you gave for Kate.

becca, sounds like you had quite the adventure getting to your appointment.  Glad to hear you've started the meds.  I'm like you and hate needles and sometimes faint.  Dh always gives them to me..and even then if he takes too long and I have time to think about it, I get woozy (happened 3 times with our fet).  Good luck with your scan next Friday.  That's great that it's only another week or so for Ec.  

stressedem, i am so sorry to hear your news.  I know how painful and devastating it is.  We had the same thing with a positive and then it didn't keep.  My heart goes out to you.  Hugs.

kate, glad to hear you'll be able to change your accomodation date if needed.  Hopefully they'll have room when it's time.  That's such a wonderful idea to go away and completely relax.  I still send you a dance hoping it'll come in the next couple days.           

Keri, glad that you and dh had time to discuss your plans with dh.  Sounds like you have a nice plan that you're both happy with.

Hun, your embryos are doing great.  Good luck for tomorrow.  Keep us informed.

Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes.  Can't say it was the best one.  I'm feeling very guilty and sad that we couldn't do anything for Evan.  We know how blessed we are for him and yet we barely got to play with him on his special day.  We didn't even have time to give him his pressent.  Then to top it all of, dh practically ignored us at our friend's party until I said something to him (and left me to watch our son alone in the room).  Men!  Sometimes they just don't think.  Then this weekend we had planned on celebrating evan's and my bday on Saturday (maybe go to the zoo) and then on Sunday we have our friend's daugher's 2nd bday party and also a party for my great aunt who is turning 90.  Well dh informed me that he's going to have to work one day so one of those day's plans will get cancelled.  (Evan is too heavy and it's hard for me to manage him at a party alone by myself).  Sorry for complaining...I know it's silly.  I think I'm still having a hard time from our BFN that everything else is magnified.  Feeling extra guilty too cause I gave him a hard time when we got home so now we both feel like crap.

have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hi all,

Sorry no personals as head not able to work properly. Just wanted to say thanks so much for all your messages of support, its great to be able to come somewhere where people understand what you are going through.

I am still bleeding today, but still have morning sickness, that feels so unfair, its like a reminder that there was somebody in there chucking out loads of hormones.

I just feel really up and down, one minute neraly hysterical and the next just calm. i have ds birthday party tomorrow and i am looking foward to that. experiencing this has made me appreciate all over againg how amazing he is and he is a miracle.

I feel i want to go for another cycle as soo as i can but have to decide whether to stay where i am (lister) or make the big move to argc. I dont mind the lister but i must say the care has dropped since i went there 4 years ago. maybe they just really busy but it feels like more of a factory than it ever was.

How you finding argc, do you feel looked after there?

Big hugs all round and happy friday night.

em x


----------



## becca

sending you lots of hugs streedem 

kate any joy yet with the af ??
hun hows things going hope your taking it easy 


xxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Hun~ 13 embies is good, hope they grow big and strong, when will you know how many are for keeps?

R4f~ Oh chuck, sorry to hear you aren't feeling to chipper at the moment, you have had a lot of things to get your head round lately so it's natural to feel a bit down.  But just think, Evan being 2, he won't know if his b'day present was a day delayed, he's just happy that he's got a new present!  Men eh, are they from a different planet, sometimes I wonder!

Em~ So sorry that nature is being very cruel with things.  But hope that you get to enjoy Ds's b'day party today.

Kate~  Any sign of that witch yet?

haven't got much news this end, brody is just asleep so thought I'd say hi.  We start 2nd term of Aquatots this afternoon so am hoping he has a good nap!  There, I've said it now, he'll be awake in 30mins I bet!

Love to all 

Keri xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR AF DANCES its worked and the   arrived today yeh!!!!!!!!!!! So we can go for our baseline scan on tues.

Hun-13embies sounds brilliant, when do you find out any news about them?

ready4family-so sorry to hear that you are not feeling great at the moment   hope you get to do something lovely with Evan this weekend in the sunshine  

em-a big hug for you   hope ds has a lovely birthday party today

becca-how are those injections going? Whats your expected date for ec?

keri-hope brody had a good nap and enjoy your aquatots session

No other news from me really just so glad (for once) that af has arrived.

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a good weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## GAC

hello everyone right i will try and catch up

Vic so sorry about your bfn

em sorry life is so cruel to snatch things away like that

Kate bet your so pleased af has arrived

Hun fab news on your embies good luck ive got my fingers and toes crossed for u

Jules twins will be here before u know it

Hi to everyone else ive not got much news other than had to folk out 212 pounds out on the car so a little dent in the ivf funds at tis rate its gonna take forever.Ilive in hope  ttfn luv gail


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

stressedem, that's the beauty of this site...that we all completely know what each is going through and we're there for each other.  Glad you have ds's party so something positive and happy to focus on.  (Same thing happened to us, but we had a week inbetween).  Have a great party.  Let us know how it goes.  Happy birthday to him!

kate yah!  I'm so happy for you that af finally came!  So all is good with your accomodation?  Good luck with your scan.

Keri, thanks for the note.  I still feel bad giving Evan his present late, just cause we know and I'm sentimental about his actual day of birth.  But you're right..he doesn't know.  Sometimes I just don't get men.  They really are from a different planet.  Have fun at aquatots.  That must be a blast.  We have yet to try any swimming programs with Evan.

GAC, sorry about your car.  It's always somethign and ivf and stuff is so costly as it is.

Been having a rough few days as dh and I have been fighting.  I even asked him if he's sure he wants to try for another, but he just laughs.  To me, fighting is devastating and i don't know what it means to our future.  To him, it's just a simple disagreement.  Things are so simplified for guys.  Anyways, don't mean to complain.  I guess things are ok.  I go for the biopsy on Monday and am very nervous for it cause I"m a chicken when it comes to pain.  At least she said it'll be quick.  Then I think I start provera to bring on af and then we start the fet process again.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Keri

Hello all

R4F~ good luck for tomorrow, hope it doesn't hurt too much.  Just remember that you are doing it for another bubba and that the pain will be worth it, hope it goes well and you are soon on your way to FET.  Sorry to hear that you aren't getting along with DH, but hope the bad feelings go soon so you can get yourselves ready for tx again xx

GAC~ Don't you just hate it when car's have to cost lots!  

Kate~ YAY for af arriving, here's to it not arriving again next month xx

Hello to everyone else xx

We've had a lovely "family" weekend, have spent lots of time just the 3 of us and got jobs done but enjoyed brody too.  Aquatots was good, but felt a bit out of place, I've joined a different class (old lesson was on a wednesday and I'm now at work so had to change day) and they all know each other from last term, so I felt the odd one out and NO-ONE spoke to me!!  Oh well, suppose we're going for the class and not to make friends, just felt odd really!  Brody loved it though and enjoyed the dunking!  (they are taught to hold their breath so they swim underwater!)

Have been busy in the garden today, planting flowers, tomatoes and carrots, lets see how long it takes for me to kill them, am not green fingered at all!!!  

Other than that, no news this end, am on day 14 today so will start to test for ovulation again tomorrow (my cycles are around 40 days) but doubt really that it's happening, oh well!

Love to all

Keri xx


----------



## becca

hi girls

r4f- how are things with you ? me and my DH had a few word before tmt..thinks its just stress and nerves.

Kate- wahoo your back on track how you feeling now ?

stressdem- hope your bearing up...my heart really goes out to you right now xx

hello to everyone else.

no news this end..still stabbing away.....was worried at the weekend as AF was still in full force whilst i was stimming..but all has stopped now.
due for my scan on Fri and EC is due either Monday or Tuesday of next week.
getting alot of twinges now and belly has gone huge.

right I'm off 

much love to you all xxx


----------



## cleo1

Hello. 
10 more days before testing. I'm at the stage of analysing every ache, twinge and hormonal outburst.  there's just no way of knowing. I haven't been taking it particularly easy either and have been rushing around, carrying heavy things, stressing out, but last time when it worked I'd had a massive arguement with DH the day after ET and stormed off in a huff, and that worked perfectly!

so sorry to hear of the BFN and the bleeding earlier on in the thread, thoughts are with you.....
bye for now, Cleoxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hun

Hello to everyone

Well as of today I'm Pupo with one 'beautiful' expanding blastocyst, and one that looked good but hadn't yet hatched. Mr Taranissi did my transfer and was lovely and very gentle - he really takes his time. Had Accu befoe and after too.

Just feeling mightily relieved to have got this far - to be honest the only other time we took embies to blast, 2 staggered in the right direction, but the quality was awful, so I do feel quite positive this time around. 

Cleo - are we testing the same day?

Love to all the other H4AM'rs

Hun xx


----------



## becca

hello hun

lets keep everything crossed for you.

im still not sure what to do re blast or 2 day transfer......they told me to think about what i want to do and get back to them on e/c . 
can i ask do they freeze some and blast the others ?? really dumb with the blats.
xx


----------



## Hopeful emma

hello all,

cleo1 and hun - I have my fingers so tightly crossed for you, sending you lots of embedding thoughts.

I had my miscarriage confirmde today at the lister - feel rubbish about it, really rubbish, but its good to know either way as thinking baby might be still alive whilst watching his home run out of me (so sorry for tmi) was really traumatic. but hcg levels were at none today after 30 5 days ago so i am pretty sure baby had already not made it.

I cant bear the thought of doing it all again, but alongside that i feel more determined than ever to have another baby, so will make appointment at lister soon to make a date for next cycle. i am so unsure whether to change to argc or not -

Hun what do you think about argc? has it been really stressful and expensive? did you do anyhting different to get better quality embryos?

Becca - its best to decide about blasts once you know how many have fertilised, i'm not sure that they recommend freezing some and letting some go on..?

Earl's (DS) brithday was great, the weather was lovely on saturday and lost of friends and family came to a big picnic and it was just lovely. i got lots of hugs from girlfrineds that knew what i was going through and it just felt good to be distracted. i also took DS to see the "Real" thomas on sunday, which was great, lots of steam and fun. I am pleased Earl didnt suffer from mine and DHs heartache.

Hello to everyone else, thanks for messages, i really appreciate them

em x


----------



## Hun

Em

Sorry to hear about your chemical - I know its upsetting.

ARGC:
Yes - Stressful - in terms of the regime, but great helpful caring staff
Yes - Expensive - though depends what you are used to, we transfered from Bourn who I think are expensive (considering their success rates) too. So the 'same' treatment ended up costing around £1500 more at ARGC - but this has included travel expenses. Have to say you'd be looking at £10000 for a cycle there if you go for the immune testing and treatment (we didn't).

Better embryos- well its too early to say that, but what I would say is that they leave no stone unturned in terms of monitoring you and optomising things. That in my mind is money well spent. Though the clinic is very busy I have always felt like an individual in my tx - and that has made me feel very positive all the way through (even for the 5am starts!!).

I guess becasue we are coming to the end of the road, I felt that a final cycle at ARGC will help me feel 'we did all we could'. Which given a possible negative outcome might make the process of being able to move on that much easier. 

Hun xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hun,         really hope this is the one

Cleo,        hope the next 10 days go quick for you

Shelley xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Think I'm a bit behind so will do my best to try and catch up (I'm sneaking in a post at work).

Hun, best of luck to you.  Glad you'll be donig everythign you can to help improve your chances.

stressedem, I'm so sorry for you confimred m/c.  I completely know your pain as we went through the same thing with our fet.  It's hard to pick up the pieces again incase we have to go through the pain again..but just try and keep the hope there.  sounds like Earl had a wonderful birthday..something to help you, and bring smiles to your face.  

becca, how many embryos do you have?  It's a really tough decision.  We never had a enough to chance it with blasts but if you have lots, then it may be worth it.  Am wishing you lots of positives in whatever you decide.  Things are better between dh and I. Thanks.  Yeah, stress and nerves makes it easy to fight (and i"m bad for taking unrelated things out on him).

cleo, I know the feeling of analysing what you feel and what you don't feel.  I think the 'taking it easy' is just a precausion.  So many (fortunate) who get pregnant naturally don't even know and carry on as normal.  What is gonig to happen is going to happen.  Wishing you the best.  

Keri, glad you had such a nice family weekend.  Am sorry to hear that the aquatots group wasn't friendly to you.  You're going there for Brody, but I'm sure you'd like to meet some other mommies too.  Brody sounds like a brave one happy to be dunked.  Evan gets upset when bath water gets in his eyes so can imagine what'll happen if we do swimming sometime.  

Yesterday's biopsy went ok..not as bad as expected.  It hurt a bit but was quick as she promised.  So now I'm on provera for 7 days to bring on AF so hopefully should return to the clinic to start fet late next week.  The dr also mentioned that she'll be testing the biopsy tissue and if she finds anything she'll have to treat that before continuing with the transfer.

Things are better with dh and I, but am still having a realy hard time..dont' know why this time.  When we went through IUIs and then IVF for our son, my MIL was amazing support emotionally.  This time though she's going through her own thing with her mom being sick so understandably she's not really there.  Also, her personaly feelings this time are "if it doesn't work, then oh well.  you still have Evan".  she doesn't understand the pain of infertility and it not working.  So often I fell worse after talking with her than better.  Only our parents know this time.  Who have you all told?  Do you have a big support system?  I'm thinking of telling my best friend cause I really need to talk to someone in person, but she's not married yet so can really only be an ear (you guys are fantastic support too and don't know what I'd do without you..you truely are the only ones that understand..but I think I need someone face to face too).  Dh of course is there, but it's different with guys.  Am feeling kind of broken inside.  Maybe things will get better though as we get further into this cycle.  Sorry to be so down.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

ready4-glad to hear that the biopsy was at least quick even though it was uncomfortable, good luck with the provera and starting fet soon. Pleased that things are better between you and your dh, as for support I have had similar difficulties in that my Mum has recently been diagnosed with Parkinsons and so has her own issues to deal with. My parents do know we are having txt, but they cant be there 100% for us although they will look after ds whenever I ask so that helps a great deal!!! My MIL is absolutely useless, we dont get on and anyway she lives 156miles away, but sadly it is near to our clinic, so we've chosen not to tell her about txt so we dont have to go and visit her while we are down there!!!!! As for friends well although they try to be supportive none of them have been through IVF etc and I just dont feel that they have any idea what it is like (which is not their fault of course) and like you I keep getting "oh well if it doesnt work you've still got Ewan so you should count your blessings!!!!!" If only they knew!!!!!!  So I suppose my best support is all you ff girls and I am so glad I found this website!!!!!

Keri-glad to hear you had a lovely family weekend, good luck with the ovulation tests

becca-how is stimms going? fingers crossed for your scan on fri lets hope there are loads of lovely follies

cleo-sending you loads of positive thoughts     

hun-glad to hear the et went well, when is your test date?     

gac-what a nightmare £212 on the car, they always go wrong when you dont need them to dont they?!!

em-so sorry to hear your news sending you loads of love and a big  

Well had my scan and blood test today in Nottingham, very different to my clinic, but very nice. It wasn't straight forward as the endo on my ovaries is causing problems again, but they faxed the results to my consultant and he is quite happy for me to continue so I started my hrt this evening!!!YEH!!!

Anyway, I've just realised what time it is must go and do my stab!!!! Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## Keri

Hi all

R4F~ So glad that the biopsy went ok and that it was over quickly, when will you know the results?  Hope your FET can start again soon and you have something set in stone for tx next.  Infertility is such a hard thing to get your head round and when going through tx, do you get your hopes up or not, it's so hard, because you know at the end of it it'll either be brilliant news or not and even when it's good news, like you know, it can still end.  We haven't told anyone other than my best bud and a close friend (who both have their own infertility issues, which is good cause they understand your feelings) and that's it this time.  It is different for guys, it's not their hormones that are all over the place and not their bodies that have to go through it all but we are hear for you hun when you need us, just rant away xx

Becca~ Hope your scan goes well on friday

Cleo~ Hope your embies are safely tucked away in there and settling down for a nice 9 months xx

Hun~ welcome aboard embies, stay safe and warm

So the countdown begins for Cleo and Hun, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you both xx

Em~ so sorry hun to hear your m/c has been confirmed, I'm lost for words, and to know what to write but ((((((hugs)))))) to you hun and we are hear when you need us xxx  Glad Earl's party went well and that you had friends there who were there for you xx

Kate~ Glad to hear that you start HRT tonight, hope it's gone well, the first stab!  How long will you do that for?

We are fine, I've started testing for ovulation but nowt yet, am really hoping that those 2 lines appear but am not holding my breath, we'll see what happens this next week

Love to all and hi mish!!

Keri xx


----------



## Minkey

Hello!

Sorry I haven't time for personals, but just wanted to let you know that I have lost my internet connection at home (currently using my Dad's pc), so won't be around a for a few weeks - didn't want you to think I had forgotten you all!
Hope to get back on soon,

Minkey x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

kate, thanks for the good luck wishes.  I'm so sorry with your mom being diagnosed with Parkinsons.  That's a lot to deal with and scary.  Glad they can help out a bit by looking after ds.  That's a big help.  You're right in that friends that know but haven't been through it can be an ear, but don't really understand.  Glad that your dr isn't concerned with the endo and you can continue.  Are you doing fresh or fet?

keri, she didn't say when she'll get the biopsy results.  I should be returning to the clinic to start fet late next week so am hoping she'll have it then.  Don't want to waste 2 weeks taking lining meds if she can't do the transfer.  You're so right in that the results are either devastating or fantastic.  That's lucky that you have someone personally who went through ivf.  Guys are really different.  A week after our negative, dh asked what was wrong and when I said "last weekend" (i.e. when it went form positive to negative), he responded "what happened last weekend?". Thanks...you guys are such support and don't know how i'd do it without you. Good luck with the ovulation kit.  It's so hard waiting and waiting.

Minkey, glad to hear from you.  Hope you get your internet back soon. 

Am feeling better today.  Tonight will be day 3 of 7 taking provera, and luckily I'm busy every night this week so the time should go fast.  (Days are slow at work, but that's normal).  Friday is dh's bday.  Men are so hard for so don't even have a gift.  Just having his family and my dad/girlfriend over for cake that night, and then will take dh out for a really nice dinner Sat night.  Inlaws are babysitting.  Booked a hair colouring for tonight so can colour it again just before fet.  In the chance it works, will want to delay colouring it again as long as possible (without looking toatlly disgusting  )

Hope all is well.


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Sorry this is a mega quickie so no time for personals ('cept one!  

JUST WANTED TO WISH HUN MASSIVE MASSIVE MASSIVE  GOOD LUCK FOR THIS CYCLE

            
     

Sorry Hun, didn't realise that you'd already gone through EC and ET.  Do come on as often as poss and read up on all progress for everyone but have been having trouble with Tiscali (grrr!) so has been a bit bitty of late.  Sending much love and luck your way.  You SO deserve this to work this time. 

Big hello to everyone else too.  Sorry that's it, but I'm pooped like a pooped thing at the mo.  Baby must be having a big growth spurt (I know I am!!! - like a house this time   and I'm wanting my bed at 7pm (and up for a wee and snack at 7.05, LOL!).  Rupert failing to stay in bed now cot bed side is off.  Spending ALL evening trotting around asking for stories and ice cream!  Aaargh.  How do you ever get them to stay in their room, yet alone in bed  

That's all for now.
love to everyone,
Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Keri-the hrt is a tablet thank goodness but have to keep stabbing with the buserilin for now (boo), fingers crossed for those two lines for you!!

ready4-we are doing fet as still have 7 frosties, I wont be having anymore fresh cycles suffered too much with OHSS (thats how I ended up with 14 frosties in the freezer originally) and couldn't face it again, so hoping that these frosties are good ones when they come out of the freezer!!!! Glad you have got a busy week this week it certainly does help if you have got lots of things to keep your mind occupied, hope you hair looks nice tonight!!!

Imogen-nice to see you posting, as for keeping little ones in bed, I've no idea I'm afraid I'm yet to cross that bridge with ds, I'm dreading it. If Supernanny is anything to go by its sheer guts and determination on your part, which when you are pg is not that easy I imagine!!!!

Hi to everyone else

Mo-are you still visiting H4AM wondering how you are getting on?

LOL
Kate


----------



## Bluechirpy

Hello all

Sorry I haven't kept up with this thread.

Wanted to say hi to Martine. Has AF turned up yet?

Bluechirpy


----------



## Smurfs

Just wanted to wish Becca lots of luck for tomorrow. 

Hope the scan goes well and you gets dates for EC & ET.

Smurfs xxxx


Love and babydust to everyone else


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Imogen, glad to hear your doing well and the baby is growing.  It's hard not to feel big.  Must be tough second time around since it's not like you can rest when you need to, and chores and looking after your child must still get done.  We haven't switched Evan out of his crib yet, but have heard it can take time.  After all, it's a new sense of feedom for them.

kate, that's great you have so many frosties.  Sorry you had such a rough time with OHSS.  I've heard its really painful so can sympathize.  Are you going to do blasts with so many frosties?  Thanks, you're right that time will go quicker being busy. (Just wish work wasn't so boring..but better than the opposite scenario).

becca, good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Any more thoughts on doing 2 day transfer or blasts?  Good luck too for EC/ET next week.  Not far off now.

Am going out with my best friend tonight and am tempted to tell her...just to have a friend i can talk to in person  (We've only told our parents this time..she knew when we went though stuff last time with Evan).  But at the same time, feel as though it wouldn't be fair as we're trying for a second child and yet she's not even married.  I guess it's funny too since if you're trying naturally, it's not like you tell anyone aside from dh.


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

I am doing one of my usual very sporadic posts, but I do try and read to half keep up.

Hun, best of luck with this cycle, I really hope this is the one for you.

Imogen, hope you manage to get enough rest, have you checked to see if you are anaemic?  This is about the time it can hit you.  I just had a test and am waiting for the results, but I have been taking extra iron as I had a horrible time with it with my DD.  We managed to get her into a toddler bed about 3 months ago and had a bit of a rigmerole with her gettting out of bed.  I would wake up in the middle of the night to find her standing next to my bed.  So we took a tough stance and closed her in her room.  For a couple of weeks, I would go in when I went to bed and pick her up of the floor where she fell asleep, but now she just gets back into bed on her own.  It just takes them a bit of time to get used to the freedom.

R4F, sorry you are feeling so bad. I found tx after my DD even more stresful if anything.  I ended up buying some relaxation CDs since I was having trouble sleeping and they helped.  It is hard to deal with things on your own and sometimes your partner isn't at the same stage in the whole process as you are.  I hope you find a good outlet.

good luck Cleo with the 2ww.

Kate, hope the FET goes smoothly

Things are fine with me.  Getting a bit bigger, but still managing to get in the garden.  I had better get everything that I need to do done now while I can still see my feet!  Work is crazy and I have been traveling a lot.  Only 2 more trips and then I am refusing to go anywhere.

Hello to everyone that I have missed. 

Lynne


----------



## Hopeful emma

hello everybody,

Hun - thanks for argc info. I think i will stay with lister for next tx and then think again aftre that. Lister have great reputation and stats OK too, it just doesnt feel very personalised there.

Hun and Cleo - i have my fingers so tightly crossed for you both.

Becca - good luck

R4F - i found this last cycle so much more stressful than the first and also felt dh wasn't so involved and didnt feel as supported by him. I know he wants a baby as much as i do but they just dont get as drawn in to the day to day stuff.

I must say i have told anyone who is close to me that i am going through its up and downs. after every hospital appointment i would text about 5 girlfriends. dhs parents and brother also. (mine no longer a round) it is great having thier support and extra help with child care etc but it also means you have na extra 10 people holding thier brieth during the 2ww and you have to tell bad news to lots of people while you are feeling rubbish. I am also very open about how earl (ds) got here, i know some people prefer to keep it quiet, but its amazing the number of people who wnat to know about it and how it works (ivf that is).

Imogen - Earl always stayed in bed but that is because i had a secret weapon - the grobag! you cant walk in those. he is at the end of the very largest size now but i am reluctant to put him to bed without it as he will realise he can escape.

Keri - holding my breath with you 

I have an appointment at the beginning of june with my con and will be interested in seeing how she can change my drugs so i respond better. only 4 eggs last time. (14 first time but i was 36 then) i guess i just feel really down about my age (40) and whether i have missed the boat ivf wise. will i just spend all on our money on something i have very little chance of suceeding with (live birth rate for over 40s at lister about 14%). Obvously if i come out of this with a baby every penny, stressed moment, tear and heartache will be worth it a million times over. but i am starting to contemplate the fact that it may not go as smoothly as first time and i may not get the baby we want to complete our family. that would break my heart. You ladies are all so much younger than me  i feel like such an oldie fertility wise, i am still 21 in my head!. i dont feel any older since we had earl but my eggs have obviously aged and i feel a bit down about it all.

has anyone got any cheering up stories about 40 yr olds and ivf for me.

Hugs to everyone else

feeling glum but want that baby

em x


----------



## Imogen

Hi all,

Just a quickie again1

Em, I'm not that much younger - I'm 39.  Don't give up, they are just 'average' statistics, and I guess if any of us was in an 'average' situation we would never have heard of FF (does that make sense to anyone else, I know what I mean, but then I have just gone to vote and messed up my paper and had to ask for another  .  

Re Rupert and so called bedtime.  Unfortunately he IS in a grobag - took it off in cotbed to climb over side but now side off and bedrail on is insisting on it back on again    Can wriggle like a caterpillar most effectively (even attempts it headfirst down stairs   and, when in the mood, will not just walk but try to run in it    Can also open the handles (knobs) on all the doors too.  Am in for a long run, I think     

love to all,
keep focussing on the babydust!
Imogen.x.


----------



## Hopeful emma

hey imogen - well its no consolation now but it means he is a genius to manage all that! Your boy will go far.

emx


----------



## Imogen

Ah, thanks Em, 
You've given me a good chuckle - just what I needed  
He's a darn sight brighter than me already, that's for sure  
love, I.x.


----------



## Keri

Hi all

R4f~ Men eh, they ARE from a different planet I'm sure!  hope you enjoy his birthday though!  Hope you have a nice night tonight with your friend and that you decide about whether to tell her or not.  there are swings and roundabouts to it all, so go with your gut feeling hun

Imogen~ lol at rupert and his antics, we've got it all to come with Brody, I'm not looking forward to THAT!

Kate~ well done you to have 7 frosties.  glad the hrt is a tablet!  

Becca~ good luck for tomorrow hun

Lynne~ glad to hear you are expanding nicely 

Em~ sorry to hear you are feeling "old" hun but try not too, your last cycle and those 4 eggies may have been down to a million and one reasons and next time you may get more. i have a mom at our baby group, she's 40 and had ivf 7 times and fell pg on her last go with jack, and she was 40.  so she was younger and didn't get pg and then fell pg later on in life xx hope i've helped!

Well....................... those 2 lovely lines shone like torches in the night from my ovulation test, yayyyyyyyyyyyyy         couldn't believe it today when I did the test, last time i saw those lines was the month we fell pg with Brody and that was on the clomid, this time it's drug free and prob the first time I've ovulated without drugs!!!! can you tell I'm chuffed to bits??

BUT........ this month was just to "see" if I was and now that I have, do we use it? I'm a tad worried as we haven't started to be "good" alcohol wise and we've been quite naughty of late (think it's because we knew "being good" was coming up  ) so we've had a drink (or 2  ) most nights this week.  such a dilema as to what to do.  I haven't had anything to drink tonight but dh is out on a lads night out at the darts and will be v.drunk when he returns.

God we sound like alcoholics!!! (hic hic) we're not, honestly!!

But just have to decide, what to do!  Shall I pounce on dh in the morn or not, decisions decisions

keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Keri, great news on your ovulation test!  May you repeat history.  I wouldn't worry about past alcohol drinks..just if you're gonna try now, then maybe hold off here after.  Alcohol leaves your system pretty quickly.  It doesn't hurt to try, and who knows what'll happen.  Wishing you all the best in whatever you decide.  

stressedem, interesting that you find less support from dh too.  Dh wants to give support, but he just isn't as affected like I am..I guess too since he's not getting the hormones and goign through it physically.  It must be comforting having lots of people around who know.  First you don't have to lie about situations.  And also, I'm sure talking to others after appts must feel good.  It's rough though if you have bad news to tell.  Glad that you've made an appt to discuss your treatment.  As imogen said, try and not let your age be a worry.  There are many women that with help do go on to have lovely children.  

Lynne, glad you founds cds to help the tx less stressful.  It's hard second time around because life just doens't stop so it can still be quite hectic (and of course, we want to continue being involved in their life)...just more variables in the formula.  Must be hard to travel being pregnant.  Good for you putting your foot down at a point. I'm sure they'll understnad.

I'm home from work early today because dh is picking Evan up from daycare.  My back has been out since Sunday so I can't lift him at all.  I hate not being able to be there for him and depending on others for help.  It'll heal though, and should be ok by the weekend so hopefully next week I can get him after work as normal.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## Scoop

Hi all
I haven't posted for yonks but I have been keeping up with this thread and following all your news. I guess I find the inbetween times (treatments) really hard and keep a bit if a distance from this IF stuff.
But - we have just started a fresh cycle, I have been injecting buserelin for five days and loosking at EC and Et end of May. Trying to maintain a PMA but not get too obsessed by it all! 
Will post more later but DS is being a monkey upstairs - his daytime naps are a bit hit and miss these days!

Scoop


----------



## becca

hi girls

just an update 

went for the scan this morning and i have 4 follies on my right ovary and 10 on my left size 4-15 so not big enough for EC just yet so have now got to carry on stimming for a few more days...so I'm now having a re scan on Monday.
my only worry was i have alot of fluid on my left tube..which they wasn't that worried  about they said they will either drain it or give me a loading dose of antibiotics on EC.

scoop welcome back and good luck how you feelong ?

Keri fantastic on your ovulation test FINGERS CROSS

R4F how you doing hunnie ?

Kate how you getting on ?

Hun how is the 2ww ?

stressdem hope your ok too


right i better get going..need a cup of tea
thanks for your well wishes today xxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

just a really quick post to say hello as not feeling too brilliant today.

becca-hope those follies do some growing over the weekend good luck for your scan on mon

R4fam-hope your back feels better soon

keri-go for it!!!!!! I'm sure the drinks will not do any harm after all think of all those women who get pg after drunken one night stands, and those who dont know they are pg and carry on drinking!!! But its fantastic that you have ovulated without the clomid!

hun and cleo thinking of both of you    

Hi to everyone else I will try to do a proper post tom hopefully I will be feeling more with it!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hiya girls, Sorry havent been on for a while!

Just a quicky to say Im still on the site lol, Ive just got nothing to post about realy lol.

I have a followup consultation for the 7th june thats about it.

Hope you ladies are all doing ok? 

Will keep intouch 

Love to you all! xxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Queenvic~ Hi and good luck for your appt in June 

kate~ ta for the encouragement!  hope you are ok hun

R4F~ ta hun, hope your back is better soon and that you can go back to picking Evan up.  Did you tell your friend about your tx and ttc?

Scoop~ Hi ya and good luck for your fresh cycle, we're all here when you need support xx

Becca~ here's hoping the weekend sends "growing" vibes to those follies and your scan on monday gives you the go ahead for EC.  try not to worry too much about the fluid, especially if your consultant isn't.  ta for those crossed fingers!

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Well, we've decided to go for it    !  DH is a bit nervous about "performing!" so is having a nice bath at the moment to chill, lucky dog's got a glass of wine in there too, but I will abstain from now on in!  Am still on cloud 9 to think that my body seems to realise what it should of been doing all along but realise that this month may be IT, a  one time only offer!  so who am I to waste it eh!!

It feels odd to finally say "we're trying again" and I feel all grown up all of a sudden!!!! saft really but hey ho!

Love to all and hope you have a great weekend, we've got Aquatots tomorrow and I couldn't give a monkeys if no one speaks to me again, I'm ovulating for heavens sake   !

Keri xx


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hello everyone,

I guess I'm over the worst now and life feels like its getting back to normal. i think next cycle i am going to try a be really positive but also not to get too involved. it feels like the end of the world whne it doesnt work out and its not i have a wonderful family and i will be heartbroken if i dont have another baby but i will still have my lovely family.

Keri - I hope it went well! i am sure they will pick up on your glow at aquatots and flock round you to chat!

QueenVic - hello good to hear from you. my follow up appointment is on the 1st of june so it would be good to chat about what gets suggeted at yours, particulalry about how long between cycles. i have heard conflicting things - 1 period or 3? i dont want to rush into the next one but i also dont want to wait too long as i am sooooo old and def feel like time is running out for my eggs.

I have borrowed a self hypnosis cd from my acupuncturist and its actually a fab way to relax. its been developed to help women concieve. It made me giggle at first but the next minute i was completely chilled out. i was surprised by how much it felt like it worked. I might have read about it on here too, so sorry if i am repeating anything.
http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

Becca - thats a great number of eggs, well done. Now you need lots of rest, really good food and buckets of water.

R4F - ooh i hope your back is better - its such an exhausting pain as its constant. also you find yourself picking thinsg (and probably evan) up when you shouldnt. Hope it gets better soon.

IMOGEN - hope everyone in your house is getting more sleep as he adjusts to his new bed.

HUN - hope all is good, not long to wait now

ClEO - you too, thinking of you both

SCOOP - hello

LYNNE - glad you're feeling Ok

KATE - thinking of you

Hello to everyone else

Havent got much to report really, a weekend of diy as usual as our house is a building site and has been for two years.

Just trying to be healthy still but having a sneaky glass of wine now in between tx.

catch up soon

em x

/links


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Hope mummies and bubbs are all ok?

Em - I know I'm a bit behind but just to say sorry to read your news and don't give up  

Hun - wishing you all the very best for this cycle  

Keri - Go for it girl - good luck  

Kate - hope your feeling better today  

Becca - good luck for your scan on Monday  

R4AF - hope your backs a bit better now and your on the mend.

Minkey - good idea about waiting until June/July time for p.t., I've decided to do the same as I'm just too stressed at the mo, hope you get back-on line soon  

Luv to all the other mummies and bubbs,

Got a bit of a hangover today, was out last night for my friends 40th, the scary thing is we went to the same restaurant we were at for her 30th and can remember it like it was yesterday  

Ended up taking a holiday from work on Friday as I just felt knackered working all the time, DH took Kara to nursery and I stayed in bed till 12pm - it was bliss   then had a nice bath and pampered myself   felt a tad guilty but feel better for it  

DH away to get a KFC boneless box, so just having a chill out nite 

Have a good weekend,

Luv
Gailx

p.s Supposed to phone the hosp on the day of my next AF due 12th May for FET but not sure what to do as I'm still feeling stressed and just don't get a good feeling about it?  On the positive side my assistant was in the other day and asked when she could start coming in to help me? So think I will pospone FET to June/July time.


----------



## GAC

hello everyone i havent posted for a few days im totally stressed out, car is worse than ever.Went in for a service and a timing belt and came out stalling jumping backfiring you name it.The garage say they cant find anything wrong funny it was ok before they did it we have had it back 4 times and they are sending it back with more problems so it goes back again on wed then if still no joy im getting in touch with trading standards.I saw my consultant on the 3rd he is reasessing my pcos and dh is having a full sa cos last clinic where we got all 3 bfn said he had antibodies but a test at jcuh where we had ds didnt show any yet the tests were only 3 weeks apart so dh  sa will get done on the 8th may.Sorry its all me me post.

Hun hows it going im praying for  you   

Kate you ok 7 frostes lucky 7

KERI grate news on ovulation go for it girl get baby making

BECCA GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR FOLLIES SOUNDS GOOD TO ME

hi to everyone else ttfn gail


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

just another quickie post from me I'm afraid felt awful today, dont know whats wrong with me just feel very low and stressed and cant really find the motivation for anything at the mo!!!! Oh well hopefully will pick up tom!! Just realised I havent got enough needles to finish my jabs with I am 5 short, so asked my friend who is a nurse if she could get some to me but she said no....was quite surprised by that I must say!!! So I need to have a rethink, will perhaps ask the Drs surgery.

Gail-hope you get your car sorted soon

Gail M-your pamper day on friday sounds lovely think I might try that myself

em-a relaxation cd sounds like a fantastic idea 

Keri how was aquatots this week?

Vicks-nice to see you posting-glad you've got a date for a follow up appt

becca-hope those follies are growing  

Hun and cleo  

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## Keri

Hi all

kate~ Odd that your friend wasn't willing to help out, can you not get more from your clinic? If it was their mistake...........

GAC~ Don't you just hate it when you send your car in with one thing and it comes out with new things wrong??  Hope DH's tests go ok and you get the outcome that you hope for.

gail M~ your day off sounds great!  Must do that myself me thinks SOON!  In bed till 12, oooooo bloomin marvellous!  Maybe a month off tx will do you the world of good, to recharge and get focused/positive again xx

Em~ Glad to hear your cd is helping you relax, if it works hun, go for it.  Hope you get lots of DIY done!

Well, the deed's been done so I suppose I'm on my 2ww, Dh has found it all a bit "stressful" and pressured (and it's only the 1st month of trying, what's he going to be like months down the line!) I think it was made worse by the fact that I was so over the moon to have ovulated on my own, so he felt a bit pressured into it all (I think he thought he'd GOT to fertilise me! MEN!!!) but lets hope its worked, although I'm not saft and am trying not to get hopes up, it's the 1st month of ttc after all.  

Aquatots was better this week, a mommy from the class before spoke to me so it wasn't as bad as last week.  The new exercise this week was that the bubba's, had to sit on a huge float and fall into the water all by theirselves and then pop back up.  Brody loved it (thankfully!) so wonder what delights are in store next week!  

That's all my news.  Brought Brody a bubble machine from ELC on friday, he loves it but god knows what the neighbours think when they see all the floating bubbles coming their way!

Love to all, hope you are all well and have a good bank holiday

Keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Scoop, wonderful news on you going through a fresh cycle.  I can understand staying away inbetween cycles. I may be doing fet transfer end of May so we may be cycling together (not sure yet on exact timing).  Looking forward to getting to know you.  I like your son's name!  And he's a cutie.

becca, best of luck to you on your scan tomorrow.  WIll be thinking of you.  Your doctors wouldn't steer you wrong so if they're not worried about the fluid then you know it's ok.  I'm doing ok thanks.  Do you know around when ec will be?

kate, so sorry you're feeling so awful.  It must be all the hormones.  I take it you're far from the clinic to get more needles?  Hope you feel better.  Sending you hugs.

QueenVic, nice to hear from you.  Hope you're doing ok.  Great to hear you have a follow up appt next month. 

Keri, no decided not to tell my best friend about ttc.  She actually asked if we were going to have more, and I said "not sure, we'll see".  I didn't feel it right telling her without consulting dh again.  Funny thing is next day I asked dh again if I should email her and he said 'whatever I want'.  He never even asked if I did.  Guess he really doesn't care.  Great news on trying this month.  You must be happy that you're ovulating on your own and I wish you all the best in theh 2WW.  Glad to hear too that aquatots was better, and brody had fun too.

stressedem, I think you said the words exactly. Hope you're doing ok.  Glad that you found a relaxing cd to help.  Yeah, it's hard not to lift things when Evan is around.

Gail, time is funny isn't it?  Friday sounds like it was much needed...don't feel guilty.  You don't want to over due it.

Gad, sorry about the bad luck with your car.  Bad timing too, like you need more stress.

Had a nice weekend.  Last night I took dh out for a nice dinner for his bday.  It had been awhile since the 2 of us went out so it was well needed.  Today a friend came over with her 2 year old so it was fun.

Took my last provera pill today so am now wating for AF and then will return to the clinic hopefully to start the fet meds.  

Should I be worried if I havne't been eating great lately?  It was Evan/my birthday last week and then dh's bday, so with all the celebrating, I think I've had cake everyday.  Is this a problem?  I'm prone to inflammation so am worried the sugar will do something to mess things up.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## becca

r4f..i wouldn't worry about eating cakes...sounds like a good idea all i was told was to drink loads of water.

Kate you poor little luv...just think positive your coming to the end now.....just drink loads and loads of water..that might help.

Keri..he he your post did make me chuckle..poor DH bet he was a nervous wreck !! i have everything crossed now for you...and lets hope this month will be your lucky one  

gac hope everyhting goes well for your DH SA tomorrow xx

Hun..hope the 2ww is going well your nearly there xx

   to everyone else but better dash as need to get ready for my appointment today
ill keep you all posted..I'm just so hopping i get a EC date as was in agony last night thought my right side was going to explode.... 

xxx


----------



## CK78

hi all

Becca   hope your scan goes well and you get a date - i know how it feels to be exploding - both fresh cycles i had around 20 follies and it is soooo uncomfy.  Roll on EC day!

Kate - Did your friend say why she couldnt help you?  Sounds a bit odd.  Hope you can get it sorted - i didnt have enough before and i phoned the nurse at my gp's and she sorted me out with loads.  Happy stabbing!

R4F - I wouldnt worry too much about the cake - a little bit of what you fancy!  As becca said drink lots of water - its one of the best things to do.  

Keri - good luck on your 2ww!  How exciting to have done it all your own!  Aquatots sounds a bit scary to me!  Glad there was a more chatty mummy this week.  Its hard when you join a new group isnt it.

GAC - good luck for DH's SA tomorrow.


Well i have been sniffing since thurs and af has arrived and i have my scan tomorrow so hopefully i should start my tablets tomorrow evening.  It still seems a bit unreal that we are actually cycling again!  I think i am so busy with F that i dont have much time to think about it like you do when you have not yet got your miracle!

Hope you are all having a nice bank hol - crappy weather tho.  

TTFN
C
x


----------



## pingpong

Hi - everyone - I'm new to this thread as didn't want to post on the ICSI board for fear of upsetting anyone - I know I felt annoyed reading about people who already had one and wanted another and thought - lucky b***ers to have one at all...

...is anyone else going for a (natural) FET?

Can anyone give me the heads up again as to what's involved - I think I check my FSH level this month then I go in for the inplant on my ovulation day next month - but my heads spinning from meeting the consultant and I'm not sure....

Also is it a good idea to have acupuncture too?... I'm not sold on the idea for fear of needles - but have been told it helps - but then it may be a waste as the frosties may not even thaw  Maybe acupuncture if they actually get put back??

Sorry just spouting...

lol to all the round 2 rollercoasters

x Pingpong


----------



## ready4Family

Hi,

becca, thanks for the comforting words about the sweets. I have such a sweet tooth so if it's in the house, I can't say no.  Luckily it's almost done so no more cake for me!  What does drinking lots of water do?  How did your appt go?  Did you get an ec date?  So sorry to hear you're in so much pain.  Hope they can do it soon.

Clare, thanks also for the note about the cake.  Yah, for af.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  It's nice to get started again isn't it?

pingpong, yeah, we gotta count our blessings, but that doesn't stop the pain of infertility and wanting so badly for our dear one to be an older sibling.  I find that my family feels that "well you have Evan so if it doesn't work, oh well".  They just don't understand.  This site really helps cause we all do understand.  I'm doing medicated fet, but just read from another that for natural fet they monitor her daily and when she's ready to ovulate they do the transfer.  Best of luck to you.  Not sure about the acupuncture but know many women have it while ttc.

I'm a bit confused, but guess I'll be going to the clinic tomorrow.  Last night I took my last provera pill, and am supposed to wait a few days for AF to arrive.  Strange thing is i went to work today with my stomach feelign a bit funny, but i put it down to something I ate.  Then when I went to the washroom it looks like I do have AF?  I'm confused since my body doesn't know I took the last pill last night.  Shouldn't it be like birth control where it takes a few days for the hormones to drop?  I"m pretty sure the dr said it'll take a few days for af to arriveWHo knows..it could be breakthrough bleeding, but I'll go tomorrow anyways just to make sure I don't miss the boat.


----------



## becca

HELLO GIRLS

just another update

went for my 2nd follie scan and yippee all is well i have 15 average size follies and tonnes of small ones (which she didn't count as not going to bother with them) the largest was 30.....think that one wont be used......but all the others are in the range of 15-20.....so she told me to have another gonal f this afternoon to give them a little boost then go for the hgc injection tonight at 9pm...so all systems go I'm all booked now for EC on wed 9am and et will be either sat or Monday.

she also told me to up my water intake as belly very swollen and painful.

r4f i was told water flushes your systems out and helps with the bloating feelings.he he i had a few cakes today and a Chinese !! good luck with the clinic tomorrow 

Claire good to see you posting.....and good luck with your cycle.

pingpong hello and welcome..everyone on here are lovely i haven't been posting long and i was made very welcome on here....good luck to you.x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

becca-well done you on all those lovely follies, good luck with the hcg jab tonight and for ec on wed, will be thinking of you!!!!! Yeh I've been a bit lax on the water these past few days so must try harder to keep to the 2litres!!!

R4fam-glad to hear that you and dh had a nice night out just the two of you, its ages since me and dh have done that, we should make more of an effort really, we are just normally too shattered by the wkend to think about going out!!!! Hope you get your af soon so you can go back to the clinic!!

pingpong-welcome to H4AM, I'm having medicated fet, so sorry I dont really know whats involved with a natural one. I've heard acupuncture can be very good, I've been having reflexology which I have found very useful, but I shall only have it up until et as it is not rec in the first 3mths of pg, dont know if its the same for acupuncture tho!!

Clare- Good luck with your scan tom.no my friend didnt give a reason, dont know what it could be, I mean I am a nurse myself although I've not been working since having ds, otherwise if I was I would get them myself, anyway I am going to try the gp surgery tom, hopefully they will give me some, I only need 5!!!!!!!

keri-poor dh!!!! I know when I took clomid for those 12mths dh used to get quite fed up of , but when you know you have got to do it on certain days of the month it certainly takes away any romance doesnt it?!!!!!

Anyway, still not feeling to brill, I've only felt like this since starting the hrt, so it must be that! Anyway, this time next week we will be down in Wiltshire for the week at Centre Parcs, with the scan on the tues and then fingers crossed et on the fri!!! Cant believe it is so close!!!

Hun and cleo how are you both doing  

Julie-hows that bump coming on?

Hello also to cj, mo, imogen and anyone else I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Julz

Kate - thanks for asking, the bump picture says it all!!!  Feel like a whale now and I've still got a few more weeks to go....hozzi have said they will induce me at 38wks if I've not delivered before then....the thought of going another 6 weeks fills me with dread.  Can't belive you're so close now to ET, hope you and the family have a fab time at centre parks, sending you lots of positive vibes for scan and ET.

Hun and Cleo - hope you are hanging on girls!!!


----------



## karen u

Becca. So glad things went ok today..just text you so ignore it...as you will be jabbing right now.

Gosh, ec on wednesday...i am routing for you and paul

karen


----------



## Keri

Hi all

R4F~ Men, they always surprise us!  not sure bout the cake but think the others have commented!  Good luck with your appt tomorrow hun

Becca~ Yay at all the follies!  All systems go then eh, bet you can't wait for wednesday

Clare25~ Hope your scan goes well xx

Pingpong~ Hello!  Sorry, can't help with advice but have heard that acupuncture is quite good.  Good luck with your cycle

Kate12~ Hope you get your needles hun.  We love Centerparcs, have been to Sherwood and Longleat (Longleat just winning the vote out of the two!) we hope to get back there this year some time.  Good luck with your scan

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well (and those bubba's)

We're all fine, can't believe we're back at work tomorrow but hey ho!  Keep thinking and saying to DH "we could be pg!" but have no feelings either way really, suppose it's way too early!  Here's hoping eh!

Love to all

Keri xx


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone 

Mega quickie (as usual  

In case I don't get back on for a couple of days  

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK TO HUN FOR TESTING 

     
   
    
    

Hope you are holding out in this last little bit of the 2WW and that no news is good news?  Sending you lots of       

Love to everyone else on the thread too.  Sorry no personals.  Rupert just crashed into something upstairs - has been whinging since 6am - and have to get lift to hozzy to see Consultant in 20 mins.  Thinking of you all always.

lots of love,
Imogen.x.x.x.x


----------



## becca

ohhh didnt know

good luck hun
thinking of you too xxx


----------



## Hun

Not til Thursday.
No sign of AF but mega strong gestone could be keeping it at bay....
Staying away from the Evil Peestix this time after bad experience with them and my chemical pg in January......don't want that hell again!!

Thanks imogen xxxx   Think of you often and hope that you are hatching a plan that will make things OK for you and your precious babies...Wanted also to say thankyou to Suzy and Mish and everyone who has sent me lovely personal messages. Its great to know you are all behind me.

Still not got my head round what to do if its a BFN. For the first time ever there is NO plan B......

  
of to polish my halo....
Hun xx


----------



## CJ

HI girls, 

Julz love your new pic, can't believe how time is flying by you look great! Not long to go, hope your coping with things o.k, I know I was very uncomfortable in the last few weeks   Can't wait to hear your news when they big day comes.My frined at toddlers is 36+5 days today and thats how far along i was when boys came, I just reminded her of that today (she's also having twin boys like I did  ) she went a bit white ..bless her  

Hi Kate, wow not long to go now, it's so funny your going to be a center parcs you'll be just 20mins from   I hope Salisbury do there magic for you Hun , I'll be looking out for your post.

Hi Imogen, thanks for you PM I hope DS is coming around to the idea of sleeping in his big boy bed.
Hope things o.k going o.k with you.

Hi Becca good luck for Wednesday, your follies sound great so hope your get a lovely number tomorrow  

Hi to all everyone hope you all well.

We o.k and I have a big bump now (look this big when I was 22wks with the boys  )
I think DS2 have chicken pox   I know they have to get it at some point just wish it wasn't while I was pg because I'm not sure I'm covered (my mum doesn't know  ) going to Dr tomorrow so hopefully will get things sorted.

Love CJ x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, fantastic news about your follies.  That's a great number.  Bet you're relieved to get an EC date.  Guess you're undecided about 2 day transfer or blasts?  Ah, so that's why drinking water is good.  Hope it helps with your bloatedness.  Good luck to you tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

kate, it's so rare that dh and I have a night out the two of us too.  Guess it takes a reason such as a birthday.  Life is different once we have a kid, isn't it?  And like you said, it's exhausting so hard to get the energy to go out.  Sorry you're still feeling so down.  Must be all the hormones.  Just think of your trip and hopes of having another.  Hugs to you.

Julz, you look great!  How you managing being so preg with a 2 year old?

Keri, am crossing my fingers for you.  Isn't the wait so hard?  

Imogen, hope Rupert is ok...or whatever he crashed into is ok?

Hun, best of luck to you for Thursday.  Almost here.  Sending you positive vibes!

CJ, they say that you grow bigger sooner cause you've already been stretched.  Must be wonderful..am happy for you.  Oh no..sorry about the timing of the chicken pox.  Do you get shots over there?

Things are good here.  I went to the clinic this morning since I started to have AF yesterday but it stopped around lunch.  Didn't know whether to still go, but woke up to a bit of spotting again today and figured I'd just go.  Turns out it was ok to go as my lining is nice and thin so I'm starting the FET meds today.  I return next Thurs with possible ET date of Thus May 24th.  Glad it's not so far away.  Oh, and the biopsy results came back fine so no worries there.  Hopefully they/one will implant and actually grow this time.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Keri

Hi all

R4F~ Glad your appt went well today and that you are starting meds again and have a date for ET, how are you feeling about it all?  Yes the wait is hard but I'm trying to keep my mind off it, although it creeps back in when i'm not expecting it.  Haven't counted days of cycle since BMS as I'm trying not to get "sucked in" but its hard not to at the same time!

Hun~ Good luck hun for thursday, we hope for what you hope for xx we'll all be thinking of you, are you going to the clinic to find out or will they ring you with results (like on the tele!?)

becca~ Good luck for tomorrow chuck, think "eggie" thoughts and hope you have lots of eggies to collect

CJ~ hope you are ok from the pox point of view but yes, I'd get it checked out just in case.  hope your little one doesn't have a bad case of it though xx

Hi to everyone else, hope your stabbing/pill taking and stuff is all going to plan and you aren't feeling too hormonal xx and those of you on the dreaded 2ww are keeping away from those pee sticks!!!!

We're all fine here other than Brody's teething again (i hate teething!) so is off his food again but he's been a star as usual.  He's been playing outside with DH tonight, a nice game of hide and seek with lots of chuckles and screams, melts me heart it does to hear it.

Anyway, enough waffle!  Love to all

Keri xx


----------



## cleo1

Hi everyone. Bad news for me I'm afraid. Started bleeding yesterday and today quite heavily. Was due to test tomorrow but obviously no need now. I'm alright though, I don't feel nearly as awful as I did the first time it didn't work. I really do feel that what's happened is for a reason and that those two little embies were just not strong enough. Even though I'm quite philosophical about it there are times when I'm working and i've forgotten all about it, then whoosh, I remember what I've gone through all these weeks and how it hasn't worked out and i get this overwhelming feeling of loss. But we should never forget how lucky we are on this thread. I'm just counting my blessings. (and keeping my fingers crossed for the frosties! It worked with them last time!!)

Good luck to everyone else, hope there are some happy stories to come in the next few weeks!
Cleoxxxxxx


----------



## Keri

Cleo~ So sorry hun to hear your news, it's a hard one to get your head around I'm sure but I'm of the same thinking, that everything happens for a reason, even if sometimes it's hard to deal with xx  

Like you say we are all so lucky already but all want that miracle again.  Hope those frosties defrost nicely for you, when you choose to use them and that they are v.sticky xxx

Am thinking of you chuck

keri xx


----------



## becca

cleo

just wanted to say im so sorry on your negative.....hope you and dh are ok.

   to you both

xxxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Cleo,  Sorry to hear about your BFN, good luck with the frosties.  You sound very positive hun and I'm sure it will work for you soon

Love Shelley x


----------



## Hun

Cleo
So sorry to hear your news. 
Take some time out and be nice to yourself.....
Hope that you'll be bouncing back soon 
Hun xx


----------



## Imogen

Cleo,

So sorry to hear of your bfn.
Hugs to you both.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Yoda

Hello

May I join you lovely ladies.  So glad I found this thread.  I am having FET nov/dec this year.

looking forward to chatting.

So sorry Cleo  .. 

Love Yodax


----------



## Hun

Negative for me too    

That was our last try, so I'll be moving on now.

Thanks to everyone here for there wonderful support over the last 2 years...

Good luck to all the ladies cycling...   

Hun xx


----------



## Cuthbert

Hun,

I'm so so sorry to read your news. I've been following your cycle and I'm so upset on your behalf that this is it.

You and DH take care of yourself and your gorgeous boy.

Jules


----------



## suzy

Oh, Hun,

So so sorry   , I've been following and praying too,

Life is cruel - you must feel like crap.

Thinking of you,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Mish3434

Hun,  Very sorry to hear your news   I was hoping and praying that this would be the one   please take good care of yourself, DH and Henry

Love Shelley and Caitlin xx


----------



## Imogen

Oh NO!  Oh Hun!
I can't believe it, I really can't!
I so so so hoped that this cycle would be the one for you, with all the effort of changing clinics and the punishing regime you have put yourself through.
Oh, love, I am so sorry. Sorry, wittering on like this doesn't help now, does it?  I am just so upset for you.
Please take care of yourself and Henry and hunhubby and let us know how you are doing over the next wee while.  Sending you lots of love.  Wish we could crack a bottle of sauv blanc and have a good blub together.  
all my love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Betty M

Hun

I am so very very sorry.  I too have been keeping up with your cycle and really hoped that this one would work. Sending lots of love to you, DH and Henry.  Do let us know how you are.

Lots of love
Bettyx


----------



## karen u

Becca, just wanted to say hope everything went ok today and you got lots of little eggies...thinking of you and Paul


----------



## jojomama

Really sorry hun I really hoped that this was your time.  Its utterly exasperating to go through so much for the bfn.  I am sure though, that when you've had some time to grieve you'll be smiling again & I'm sure this will be soon.  Life without tx is good!


----------



## ready4Family

cleo, am so sorry to hear your news.  We just went through a negative cycle so I know your pain well.  I'm glad that you're doing ok, and know that it wokred last time so can work again.  Keep up the positive attitude.  From your profile, you have frosties left?  Sending you big hug and wishing you good things for the future.

Yoda, nice to meet you.  Good luck for your upcoming FET.  I'm currently in a FET cycle.

Hun, my heart goes out to you hun.  Am so sorry to hear your news.  It's awful how this is all so expensive and there may come a time to stop (not to mention the emotional rollercoaster).  Keep in touch and let us know how you and your little boy are doing.

becca, hope your EC went well and you're feeling ok.


----------



## becca

Hun.................thinking of you at this sad time....Hope time heals for you and hubby xxx



well girls I'm back home now.....very tired at was up at 4 got to the hossie and was knocked out as last time i felt the EC .. so came round very nicely and was discharged after a 1.5hrs.
well i got 17 eggs which i was shocked about.

just going to have a sleep now....and ill let you all know the outcome tomorrow when i receive the call on how many fertalized.

Becca xx


----------



## Lynne1

Hun,

So sorry to hear your news, life is so cruel.

Lynne


----------



## karen u

Becca congrats on getting so many eggs...looking forward to chatting later


----------



## ready4Family

becca, great news on the collection!  No wonder you were in so much pain beforehand.  Nice too that they put you under so you didn't have to feel anything.  I remember it's quite painful from when I went through ivf.  Good luck to you.  Are you going for blasts?  Keep us updated and all the best for the transfer, putting your little ones back where they belong.


----------



## Yoda

Becca so sorry ..   

ReadyforaFamily  thank you for the lovely welcome  .. looking forward to getting to know you all.  Good luck its so exciting doing it all over again

Hugs 

YodaXX


----------



## CJ

Hun I'm so sorry to read your news, you have done so much to help your chances, changing clinic etc, I really don't know what to say, please look after yourself, were all thinking of you 


Hi Bec greats news on the eggies , good luck x

CJ x


----------



## Smurfs

Well done Becca    

Shaz xxx


----------



## CK78

Hi

Hun - So sorry to hear your news - i was really hoping to read better news.  Big hugs.  We are all here for you if you want us!

Becca - Wow , well done.  Look forward to hearing your news.  I hope you are feeling ok after ec.

R4F - great news that you can try again so soon.  We only have 2 frosties left too.  Its scary isnt it?

Yoda - welcome!  Nice to 'meet' you.  look forward to chatting to you.  I am doing a fet cycle at the moment,  Good luck for your later this year.

Well i have started my Progynova tabs (sp)? and have my next scan on weds to see how the lining is going.  B****y hormones are causing havoc and i feel moody and headachey and generally fed up.  Finn has tonsillitus so is not his normal happy self but is not poorly enough not to push all the books of the bookshelf, run up and down the sofa, stand up on his rocking horse, turning the lamp on off on off on off, get stuck behind the sofa/tv and spit all food and drink out after it has been chewed up a bit - i know he cant help that bit because of his throat but all the other stuff is so unlike him i dont know if it is because he is frustrated he is poorly or if he knows i am not mentally/emotional normal at the mo!  Timing is just off as he is hardly ever poorly or naughty but bad luck it happened when his mummy is a hormonal mess!

Sorry its a me post , just feel rubbish, hope the hrt will perk me up soon!

C
x


----------



## becca

ar claire.......you poor love !!!!!!! jack is a sufferer of tonsilitus had it 4 times this yr and about 10 times since birth... so i do sympathise with you.

well i have the call from the clinic and 10 out of 17 have fertalized yipppppeeeeeeeeee !!! 
she said they were a mixture of sizes and wasnt sure if it will be a blast or not...so she told me to be ready for a transfer on sat but hopefully they will go to blast and et will be monday, so whatch this space.

im feeling good this morning just a slight discomfort but not pain as i did last night.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CK78

Becca

Glad you are feeling a bit better -  at least even with a sat transfer you have a couple of days to feel even better!  Great news on the embies.  Lots of     that they all keep growing and they get to blast. 
Keep us posted.

Poor jack - might they take them out if he keeps getting tonsillitus?  I feel awful as i thought it was jsut a cough and cold but it wasnt clearing up after about 10 days so took him to the dr today.  I feel like i should have taken him earlier now.    Because he was causing so much mischeif i thought he cant be that bad.  Becca - if you are still online can you tell me can i give finn medised aswell as the penecillin and cough medicine - what do you do for jack also how do you get fluid in him - finn isnt drinking much as it must be sore.  cheers hun

C
x


----------



## becca

just IM you claire

hope finn gets better soon ...... i am hoppiing the dr will reffer him to the hossi . In jan he said a def no no but in march after the 4th dose of it he said if he gets it again in the next few months then YES we will have to remove them as he loses so much weight and is rough for over a week.


----------



## ready4Family

Yoda, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Yourlittle one is a cute by the way.

Clare, it's very scary only having 2 frosties left.  What if we go through all the meds and they don't survive?  With our first transfer both did though so I'm taking hope from that.  We're very close in our cycle as I just started lining meds Tuesday and next scan is next Thursday.  So we'll be in the 2WW together.  sorry to hear that the meds are affecting you.  It's normal with the hormones (plus the emotional time).  Poor Finn with his tonsillitus.  Don't feel bad about his diagnosis.  We never know as they get colds allt he time and can't go running to the dr at every cough.  You did the right thing and took him when it was lingering for a bit.  Sounds like he's a normal toddler running around and causing trouble. Evan's such a sweetie but he tests us all the time..plus he has lots of energy.  Hope you feel better.  PM me if you ever want to talk.

becca, that's fantastic you have 10 embryos!  Great news!  Glad you're in less pain than before.   Best of luck to you whether you have the 3 day or 5 day transfer.  Keep us updated.

cleo and Hun, hope you're both doing ok.

Not much new here.  Poor Evan has had the runs since last Thursday.  His mood is fine and he's eating, but is just going a lot (sorry if tmi).  Daycare actally said he needs to stay home until he's normal due to health regulations.  It's hard since I've already taken a few days off right before our last transfer when he was sick, then took 3 days for the transfer and will take 4 days in a couple weeks for next fet.  So it's rough having to ask for more days off.  On Tues, my MIL took a day off and stayed with him to help out.  He had a normal day so we sent him to school yesterday and he was back wtih the runs.  We sent him today hoping he'll be better (and he's going less than he was).  Just hope daycare doesn't get peeved.  Don't want to start problems with them.

Guess that's it.  Hi to everyone else.


----------



## karen u

Becca i know we have chatted already but i just wanted to add my congratulations on here...well done.

Looking forward to hearing when you have transfer.


----------



## Keri

Hi all

right then, personals!

Hun~ So sorry to hear your news of a bfn, was hoping it would be good news for you after that regime.  Big hugs to you, dh and Henry xx

Yoda~ Welcome!!!!  Can I take it you are a star wars fan??  Good luck with your tx later on this year.

Becca     on 17 eggies and 10 embies!!!!!  Hope they grow nicely for you so you have some for now and some for later!!  Hope your ET goes well hun and soon those embies are on board

Clare~ Hope the hormones settle down soon chuck and that Finn returns to "normal" for you soon.  It's awful isn't it when they are poorly.  Hope those frosties of yours defrost nicely and are "stick'ers" xx

R4F~ Hope Evan's feeling a bit better and that his daycare are ok with him going xx  Hope your scan goes well next thursday xx

We are all good this end, am due to test a week today but have had a    day today, a close colleague at work found out she has breast cancer today, so it's been a bum*er today, feel numb at the moment so can only imagine what she must feel like.  sorry to put a dampener on stuff.

On that cr*p note, will love ya and leave ya (sorry)

keri xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

gosh loads to catch up on, computer been out of action for a few days so not been able to come on ff!!

Hun-I am so sorry to hear of your bfn I really hoped that this was the one for you, sending you loads of   

Cleo-also sad to hear that you also had a bfn sending you a big   as well

Clare25-can utterly sympathise with you as I am also taking progynova and feel c**p on it, constant headache and very moody and irrational... poor dh!!!! Hope finn is feeling better soon

becca-well done you on your 10embies will be thinking of you over the next few days and for et on sat/mon, I wont be able to keep up with your progress after sun night as wont have access to the net, but will check on you as soon as I get home 

yoda-welcome to H4AM look forward to getting to know you

R4fam-good news to hear you have started your fet meds, not long until the 24th May!! Glad the biopsy was all clear. Hope evan is feeling better soon, have you tried giving him some of those probiotic yogurt drinks, my friend swears by them when her kids have got the trots, cant try them with my ds as he is allergic to milk!!!

CJ-nice to see you posting how are the boys coping with their chicken pox and did you find out if you are covered?

Keri-we've never been to C.Parcs before so glad to hear that you have and liked it. Sorry to hear about your friend at work, thats really sad news 

Julie-you look fab in your pic, what a great bump!!! Mind you I'm sure another 6wks does seem like a lifetime!!!!

Hi to everyone I've missed

Well counting down to Monday now, getting quite nervous I just wish I could keep in touch with you guys while I am down there but never mind I will probably log on as soon as I get home on Fri, to tell you my news and see how everyone else is getting on, anyway off to do hopefully my 5th to last injection!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Smurfs

Well done Becca, great news.

Hope you are feeling better today.

Keep me informed on ET.

Smurfs xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, how you doing?  Any news on your eggies?

Keri, thanks for the good luck wishes.  I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  Can't imagine how scared she and all of you are.  Do hope she's ok.  I know they've had great improvements with breast cancer and it's one of the better ones to treat.

kate, glad your computer is back up.  Thanks for the fet wishes. The 24th isn't far off at all.  Am anxious for next Thurs so can get the date for sure.  We've actually been keeping Evan off all milk products but I've heard realy good things about the probiotic yogurts.  He actually had a better day yesterday.  How are you doing?  Feeling any better?  We'll be thinking of you while away and will be anxious to hear from you.  Wishing you all the best with your transfer.  Sending you positive vibes!

what does everyone have planned for the weekend?  It's Mother's Day on Sundy over here (in Canada) so will be visitng my mom after lunch and then go to my inlaws in the afternoon and for a barbecue.  Dh told me that he has something special planned to, so am curious.  Even though this will be my 3rd mothers day as a mother (Evan was less than 2 weeks old for my first), I forget that I celebrate from this side.  Not that I forget I'm a mom, but just that the holiday is for me too now.  

Very silly question...tomorrow we're taking my dad out for his birthday.  The place has this great sushi tuna sandwhich that I love.  I know it's a big no-no if pregnant, but considering the transfer 1-2 weeks away, it's fine to have now, right?  I assume it's not like it sticks around in your system for awhile and could cause issues during the 2WW?

Happy Friday everyone.  And have a great weekend.


----------



## Yoda

ready for a family... we only have 3 frosties ... they say 1 usually dies from 3 but that isnt always the case keep   you'll be fine.   Enjoy the bar b cue ..its cold here in Scotland today. Have a lovely Mothers Day 


Becca - you have done well girl.. keep us posted.  

Keri - so sorry .. must be awful for your friend    

Hey smurfs - how are you?? what stage are you at ??   

Kate - Good luck with your tx  

CJ, julie,    CJ remember your name think we have maybe chatted b4.

Cleo hope you are ok    it must be so hard   ,

Karen  

Sorry if I have missed anyone.  Speak l8r.

My Lewis has been such good fun ..it was my 30th Birthday yesterday we had a great laugh !! I feel so lucky to have my boy..   was the best ever birthday pressie going through to his bedroom and seeing his beautiful smile.  Melts your heart.

xx


----------



## becca

r4f- happy mothers day for sunday....as for tuna..humm i says its fine i have just eaten a whole tim of tuna with salad i thinks its just when your preggie you should be careful.

kate- good luck hunnie and hopefully see you posting next weekend 

yoda-hope your ok hunnie happy birthday for yesterday !!

keri- wow next week thats going to go quick ..hope all is ok your end.
claire- hope finn is better matie.

as for me wow does my left side hurt still also i have cramps in my leg too. weird !! never had this before on last cycle.


cant wait till tomorrow for the results of the embies, this time tomorrow i could be on my 2ww or monday !!!
much love to you all xxx


----------



## lotties mom

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone again.
Don't know if anyone remembers me, I haven't had time to read the board yet to see if I recognise anyone out there.
Anyway we are on the journey again.  Just taken my last Pregnyl injection tonight, ER is Monday afternoon, and we shall see how we go shall we.
Can't seem to get excited this time, but I do feel much more scared of it all, not sure why.
Will catch up properly later.


----------



## becca

good luck lottie mom looks like we will be close on this cycle as i had ec on wed of this week  good luck to you ..hope everything goes well for you

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Edna

Hi,

Please can I join you too?

I posted regularly on the site until my little girl arrived but have found little time since shes been around (not that I'm complaining about being busy I love it ). 

We're now on the road to try for number 2. Today we visited the vampires at the clinic for the pre cycle blood tests and I'm hoping to book our FET cycle when my next AF arrives. Feeling a little anxious as not sure what to expect next.

Look forward to chatting soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Hopeful emma

Hi all,

Lots of new names and situations to remember. Not sure that my head can keep all the information in so apologies in advance for any forgetfulness.

i havent logged on for a while as i am between cycles and am dreading doing it all again. I am so scared of the whole process, the drugs, the ga and the numerous opportunities for failure and disappointment, especially the big one at the end. I know i shouldnt start anew cycle when i feel so negative but at the same time i feel i have no time, i am well aware that now my fertility is in decline month by month. I am just going to focus on eating well, getting as much rest as possible with a 3 yr old and keeping up my acupuncture and relaxation cd. that is my recipe for getting through it. hope fully it will be my recipe for success.

Hun - Huge great big hugs to you
Cleo - Big warm hugs to you too.

well done both of you for getting through it and i wish you both lots of time for rest and relaxation now so you can try and recharge your batteries as you think about what life brings next.

Becca - looking forward to hearing an update, i hope those embies are growing well.

Hello R4F - hope evan all better. I think there are 2 issues surrounding the tuna sarnie 1 is that tuna has high metal levels and the other that it is raw so a bit more likely to give you a bug than cooked tuna. I would say as long as you dont eat alot of tuna then your metal levels shouldnt be too high so no harm there and very unlikley to catch a bug and would be over before 2ww if you did. Having said that i ate sushi in my 2ww as i love it and then spent a day worrying about it, you are probably much less of a worrier than me, but i wouldnt do it again because of the day spent thinking about it. Had no idea you lived in canada, are you british or canadian?

Keri - my thoughts are with you and your friend I hope all her treatment goes quickly and i think you are right, caught at the right time it can be treated very successfully. Have a great weekend and that will will be over before you know it

Hello to everyone else.

a big welcome to lottiesmum 

catch up soon

em x


----------



## becca

stressdem

good to see you again..i just hope your ok hunnie ....remember we are all here for you hunnie xxxx

wow i just cant sleep been up and down since 2 am..............thinks its the nerves of are we or are we not going in today for et.........well i should know by 8-30 so ill keep you posted.

hello edna.............welcome !!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ

Aww Becca - just stumbled across you on here.  Didn't realise you were so advanced along this cycle.  Wow, what a fab outcome with all your embies.  Good luck with the call this morning... and then ahhhhhh, the lovely 2ww!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## becca

arrr thanks sue xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

becca-wondering if you have gone in for your et today?

em-nice to see you posting again, I'm sure the acupuncture and the cds are a great help, anything that helps you to feel relaxed has got to be a good thing

ready4-hope you have a lovely mothers days tom, didnt realise you were in Canada, thats somewhere I've always wanted to visit, my parents have been a couple of times and loved it

yoda-belated birthday wishes for the other day, hope you had a lovely day

lottiesmom-lovely to see you posting again, I remember you! Good luck with your impending txt

edna-welcome to H4AM hope you get your dates your fet soon

Hi to everyone else hope you are all having a nice weekend, even tho the weather is not as nice as it has been recently. I am busy packing, which since having ds, always seems to be a military operation mind you I always end up taking too much stuff!!!! As long as I remember to take all my drugs etc, I figure anything else I forget can be bought there!!!!

I will check in again before we go

LOL
Kate


----------



## cleo1

thanks for all your hugs! I went shopping and bought some gorgeous clothes. then we went to friends party and didn't get home'till 4am - I danced so much my feet were killing me. 

Ready -go for the sushi while you can lovie!Talking of the Canadian connection - We've also decided to go to Nova Scotia in July to see my ancient grandma -we didn't want to travel if I were pregnant. So now we will all be together, great grand son, granddaughter, my mum and her mum -4 generations! So that's something to look forward too (although last time I went to NS, 15 years ago , it was very underdeveloped and full of trees and swamp!)

Good luck to everyone coming up for ET and in the 2WW -it's an exciting time, lets keep fingers crossed xx
Cleo


----------



## becca

HELLO GIRLS READY FOR THE TWIST !!!!!

well at 8am this morning i got the phone call from the clinic asking to go up there straight away as only 2 embies had made it through the night.....so in 48 hrs 8 have done   i was so upset it took ages for me to get my head around it all...........anyway turned up at the clinic we where the only people there to be treated was like a ghost town...............when we saw the embryologist she showed us the pictures of the 10 and they looked awful except these remaining 2 1x6cell 1x4cell she had her eye on the 6 cell but wasn't hopping much on the 4 cell. so here we are I'm now on the 2ww...so in a space of 3 days i had 17 eggs-10embies-2 go back-0 to freeze..so what a twist !!!

sorry its a me post i will check on here later


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen u

Becca, i know we have spoken, but just wanted to say on here...it only takes one to make a baby. And from what she told you before, they were developing at different stages, so the 4 cell one might have been a late fertilised one.

I am keeping everything crossed for you mate

karen


----------



## Sue MJ

Becca,

Congratulations on being in your 2ww... with 2 very special embies on board!  Never mind the twist, you've got what's important inside you now, growing where they will be most happy!

All the best for a good positive outcome in two weeks time.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## GAIL M

Becca,

Keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle  

Gx


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

Becca, just wanted to say that on both of my previous cycles I have had 12 eggs, and 10 embies, but on crunch day we were only down to 2.  As someone else has said it only takes one, look at my precious Princess to confirm that.  Don’t worry, just try to relax and take it easy.

Hello Edna, Try not to worry about what is due to happen, just relax it does seem to make it a bit easier.

Stressedem, Eating well and keeping relaxed sounds the best way to be at the moment.  Love to know how you stay relaxed with a 3 year old running about the place though.  My 2 year old really keeps me on my feet.

Kate12, Nice to hear from you again.  Packing?  Where are you off to, a nice holiday, or moving house?

Well I am trying to relax this time before Monday, but I just can’t seem to.  Whether it is because I know what is going to happen this time, whether it is because nothing seems to have gone right so far with this cycle, with mixed up dates, hubby’s work, etc I don’t know but I am trying very hard to just do what I tell everyone else to do, and just go with the flow and try not to stress about anything.

Well must go, bath time has just finished and it is my turn to put Princess to bed.Will post again soon.


----------



## shiabni12

Becca
what a day you've had hun, you must have been in such a panic when the clinic phoned you?! Well you've got 2 little embies on board now and I hope they are snuggling in nice and warm for you sending you all the luck in the world and of course loads of positive vibes         

LOL
Kate


----------



## Smurfs

Hi Becca

Thanks for the text this morning to keep me informed. As I said earlier it only takes one and you have two good ones inside. I wish you so much love and support on your 2WW     

Take it easy honey and I will be in touch for a visit  

Take care

Smurfs xxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

Im still around but must catch up on all the posts and do some personals tomorrow  af is still in hiding for me  i think im near cd200 but will fill you all in tomorrow

Hun  Im so sorry hunny.

Love Martine xx


----------



## becca

doing a af dance for you martine
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Thanks for the welcome. Finding it hard to relax at the moment. Really want AF to arrive so I can book the cycle and at least get some idea of dates...

Becca, just read your post from yesterday. Poor you not surprised you were shaken up by the speed of things. But on the positive side the embryos that perished wouldn't have made it whatever the circumstances. The two you've got on board sound pretty good and so I think you have a good chance. Sending you lots of positive vibes for them to snuggle in. 

Hun, don't know if you remember me from the Bourn Hall thread but just wanted to say how sorry I was that your cycle didn't work out. Hugs from me.

Lottiesmum, hope tomorrow goes well.

Anyway I must go small girl needs her bath...

lol


Edna


----------



## Hun

Edna- I certainly remember you - good luck with your FET! Evelyn has really grown up, and is very beautiful!

Becca - Good luck! I can comiserate as I also have the same problem, lots of eggs and embies, but not great quality, I seem to go from double figures of embies to zero outcome in the space of 2 weeks....Hoping that those two are the ones, and you are lucky!

Good luck to kate and everyone else cycling, sorry I have not been better at following what is going on. Thankyou too to EVERYONE who has sent their kind words through posts and PMs to me. I have shed a few tears reading them all, but am coming to terms with things and exploring some other options...

love to all
Hun xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi

just a quickie from me it has been hectic today getting everything ready for tom and add to that I was up most of the night with ds last night so feeling shattered now!!!!

I just really wanted to say thanks for all your good wishes and that I will be thinking about you all over the next 5 days, hopefully next time I log on I will have 2 lovely embies on board!!

becca-   for you

hun-  thinking of you glad to see that you feel up to thinking about some other options..

Hi to everyone else I know I have missed loads of people out but have got to log off now and go and to my next to last jab!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

good luck kate................got everything crossed for you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

Becca hun that must of been one hell of a af dance you did for me cause the  finally paid me a visit   
I just counted my cycle and i was on cd191.

Kate    Good Luck hun.

Edna hope the  catches up with you soon.

Love Martine xx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

martine~ Yay for AF arriving!!!, what happens now hun?

Edna~ Hello and i hope af arrives soon xx

kate~ Have a nice holiday hun and hope you have good news about those embies on your return.

R4F~ think that sushi would be ok if you aren't on 2ww or pg hun, go for it!  happy mothers day to you too, hope you've had a good day.

Yoda~ happy 30th b'day to you!!!  being a mommy's great isn't it

Becca~ What a twist but like the others have said, it only takes one hun, and may those 2 stick on/in like good un's.  sending you ((((((((sticky thoughts and vibes))))))))) 

Lotties mom~ Hello!  hope monday goes well hun

Stressedem~ hello hun, it's such a rollercoaster to be on isn't it but you do sound prepared with all your acupuncture etc, go for it chuck xx

Hello to all that I've missed, sorry, brain like a sieve!  hope you are all well

we are all fine here, although brody's teething like a good un and think tonight will be a wide awake night, not good but hey ho!  Only 5 days till testing, will i be able to hold on that long I wonder!  I'm feeling ok and not at all pg but we shall see!

love to all

keri xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Oh i did forget to mention what happened at the cons last week 

They did the normal weighing and asking all the questions then she told me that i would need to be scanned just to check i didnt have any cysts on my ov's.. DH has to do another sample and they might do another lap & dye or maybe just the dye,
So i will definatly be going back on clomid (the mad drug) for 6mths 

I have got my appointment through already for the 6th september  and in the mean time im on 4x500mg metformin.

Keri Brody looks so cute,    vibes for test day.. wont be long now

Martine xx


----------



## owennicki

Hi Girls

sorry to barge in with a question............... i am day 12 of 2ww and have a question for anyone with multiple negatives, - sorry but i need to know. my last BFN i had a bleed day 9. this time things seem to be looking better, no bleeding and been feeling quite sick. (seems very early though). *So I guess the question is: if you bleed on a negative cycle will you always bleed on a negative cycle??*

I am so frightened this time, I also think the sickness feeling might just be worried sick!

Thanks Nicki x x


----------



## becca

hello niki 
i cant help you there ..but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world and you get to see 2 lines this week.


----------



## Jena

Nicki,

Sorry to tell you this but no you don't always bleed before test date on a negative cycle, but please stay positive.

I really wish you the very best.

Love Jena xxx


----------



## CK78

Hey nicki - i did bleed before test on both my bfn - sent you a PM.  Good luck hun      

C
x


----------



## Jena

Nicki,

Just re-read my post and it comes across as being harsh, sorry i did not intend that to happen. 

Love Jena xx


----------



## CJ

Just wanted to wish Kate all the best with her frosites, I know your on your hols (up the road from me   ) but want you know I'm thinking of you and really hoping your forsties make it and your on the 2ww soon  

Becca , welldone on getting on the 2ww, fingercrossed for you too  

Hi Nicki, I have never bled before testing on any of my cycles and 2 worked and 2 didn't. I think the cyclogest holds it off, wishing you loads of luck though, sickness sounds a good sign. 

Hi Julz, you still with us Hun   your pic looks lovely, lovely bump. How is DD , does she sort of understand something is going to happen soon? So excited for you can't wait to hear your news when D-day arrives.

Good luck to everyone cycling  

Love CJ x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Hmmm...think I'm a little behind.  Am sneaking in a post at work, so we'll see how far I get at catching up.

owennicki, hello!  I think we cycled before with our first pregnancy.  Your little boy looks like such a charmer. So beautiful!  I don't know the answer to your question, but wish you lots of luck and sending you positive vibes.  I do feel your fear though, as the 2Ww is so difficult.

kate, you won't read this for a bit, but am thinking of you and hope your transfer goes well and dh is taking care of you.  Write again when you can.

Martine, nice to meet you.  I went on metformin the first time too.  I remember it was a bit harsh on my stomach but otherwise ok.  Glad things are moving for you and you're back on clomid and you have something to look forward to in the fall.

Keri, thanks for the mother's day wisehs.  It's so hard waiting until test day isn't it?  Sending you big positive vibes!

Hun, the pain is really hard.  Glad to hear you're moving ahead and looking at other options.

Had a nice Mother's Day yesterday.  Dh made us pancakes (more for our son as I don't love them, but the thought was sweet).  Then went to visit my mom after lunch.  Was a bit sad as she has very advanced MS and she was pretty bad yesteray.  She can't even respond visually anymore, plus Evan was a bit scared of her.  It's hard because she'll never know Evan and he'll never know her.  I'll just have to tell him lots of stories about her.  After that, we went to my inlaws and had a nice time hanging out with them and a bbq.  Evan got spoiled with attention as usual.  

Am anxious for Thurs as I'll get my lining checked and then get ET date confirmed.  Hope everything is ok track.  Last time I had little twinges on the meds but this time I don't feel anything (except more emotional) so am a bit nervous.

Ok..well should actually start some work.  I've been on FF for over 30 min now.


----------



## lotties mom

Hi everyone.

Martine - Congrats on AF appearing, good luck on the Metaformin.
Kate - Good luck with everything and enjoy your break.  Positive vibes being sent your way.  
Edna - Hope AF arrives soon.
Keri - Good luck, just remember to keep everything crossed and I am sure it will be good news.    
Owennicki - Sorry but I didn't bleed until my actual test day last time, but fingers crossed for you that you get to see those 2 lines very very soon.    
ready4 - Good luck for Thursday.  Hope it all goes well.    

Just wanted to say thanks for all of the positive messages.  ET went much better today than last time, and they collected 12.  At least this time I didn't wake up half way through, and I don't seem to hurt quite as much this time, and they didn't have to ask DH for a second sample which was a great relief.  Just got to wait for tomorrow to see if any of them start, and for the following few days to see if they carry on.

Good luck to everyone else cycling.


----------



## becca

hey lotties mum...great news how you feeling looks like we will be going through the dreaded 2ww together im on day 3 now had et sat.

no news this end still chilling out overies still sore ...............

xxxxxxxx


----------



## GAC

hi ive been away for the past week so ive got a lot to catch up sorry if i miss anyone.

Hun sorry u got bfn i know its so hard we are taking a break we did es and got 3 bfn in a row but we will try one last time next year .

Martine hopefully the metformin will sort u out and get things going.

Nicki ive bled on day 9 and on day 13 bfn and also got to test day twice bfn the sickness sounds a good sign so good luck and stay positive.

Kate how u doing soon be time for your 2ww   
Keri hows the 2ww going hope your feeling ok

Well dh sample was great zero antibodies so dont need icsi so the other clivic was either lying or had tested wrong still had 1400pounds from us for 2 lots of icsi well this time we are going to the clinic where we had ds well got to go so ttfn luv gail


----------



## Keri

Hi all

martine~ when are your tests scheduled for, hope they go well xx

R4f~ Good luck for thursday hun.  glad to hear you had a good mommy's day but sad to read about your own mom, isn't the world so harsh sometimes. it's not fair is it really xx

lotties mom~ Woo hoo, 12 eggies, hope they grow nicely for you hun

GAC~ Great news about your DH's sample but not so good bout the money you've spent on icsi, is there no way you could go for compensation  Good luck for your cycle xx

Becca~ lots of        for those embies to stick stick stick xx

Nothing happening here, am trying to brave it out till thursday but really don't think this month is it but hey ho,, we'll see eh!

Brody is teething sooooo badly, he takes to biting his cheeks too when he's teething really badly so his cheeks are all swollen and he looks a poorly boy bless him but he's zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz now with 10ml calpol whirling round his little body, hope he gets a good nights sleep.

love to all that are cycling and to those that aren't

lots of            

keri xx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is well tonight.

Martine, CD191 is a very scary thought   Best of luck with the tests and lovely Clomid.

Keri, step away from those pee sticks   they won't do you any favours.

Gail, we found test results varied enormously so there could be variation....still its good news that you don't need ICSI.

Lottiesmum,     congratulations on 12 eggs thats a great result. Glad ET all went better than before it can be hideous if you're awake.

Ready4Family, glad you had a good mothers day. Hope everything is OK with your lining on Thursday and you can get a date for EC. If you don't mind me asking what lining thickness are you aiming for?

Nicki, best of luck with your tww. 

No news here...

lol


Edna


----------



## owennicki

Hi All

Thanks for the messages, it may sound strange but you have all put my feet back on the ground which i needed!
I woke up today ready to break the news to DH that i wanted to test today, but chickened out and ran the the loo for morning sample to be gone so no temptations for the day, may test tomorrow, as it was a day 3 transfer it would have been my official day tomorrow. but i have never really been an early tester as i am always frightened to loose a day of my dream, and while i don't know i can still dream i know that sounds weird!  


R4F - yeah we did cycle together last time, how's your little one??

Clare25  - as always fingers tightly crossed x x x

Lotties Mum - 12 it's a wonderful number (thats what we had) let's wait for a high fert rate x x 

Love Nicki x


----------



## karen u

Gail i just wanted to add that samples do vary lots. Dp samples were always so different, and even though he had one good sample they recommended icsi as the lot at the time could be different.

Glad you dont need to do it this time though

Becca how are you hanging in there..i know you are bored silly not doing anything, but its for the best.

Ring me if you need to natter

karen


----------



## lotties mom

Just heard from the hospital.
Out of the 12 eggs 10 were good enough to inject, and out of those 8 have started to grow, so I am feeling really positive about it all  .  Added to which DH's sample was the best he had ever given so they didn't have to use any of his frozen stuff.  (We have decided that the best way for him to produce a really good sample is to have chocolate the night before, and just before he goes to produce! make him really really angry about something  .  It seemed to work the last 2 samples he has had to give).

Sorry this one was a me post but I am feeling happy about it and wanted to share it with someone.  Will catch up with personals later.

TTFN


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Morning Ladies

OMG have i the af from hell   I never thought such pain exsisted 
I have been up since 8am waiting for a stupid man to come fix my washing machine and since then i have gone through 7 tampex & 10 pads (TMI)
Im on cd3 and it just seems to be no end to it, all i want to do is curl up in my duvet 

Sorry its a bit of a me post but will come back later when my mood dies down and catch up on some personals

Martine xx


----------



## GAC

hi girls the thing im worried about with dh sa is that u cant have 70 percent antibodies on one sample then zero on the next once u have antibodies they are ther to stay.I understand that other things can vary eg motility amount etc but not antibodies.Well  i guess at least we no he doesnt have any but im annoyed that the last clinic had all that money off us

Martine finally af   bet your pleased

hi to everyone will catch up later ttfn gail


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all (or so it's morning up here in canada),

lotties mom, so happy to hear that ec went so much better this time, and 12 eggies are fantastic.  Sounds like they're donig great too with the fertilizing!  Are you doing a 2 day or 5 day transfer?

becca, sorry that you're still sore.  Hope it eases up for you.  Great that your little ones are back where they belong.  Sending you positive vibes.

Keri, poor Brody with his teething. How was his (and your) night?  How are you doing?  When is your test day?

Martine, oh my gosh, poor you with your awful AF.  Do hope you feel better, both physcially and emotionally.  

Gac, can't believe you had incorrect test results with your past clinic.  Thank goodness you've switched and can continue with an honest/accurate place.  That really sucks though that you had to pay for nothing.

Edna, don't mind you asking at all about my lining, but I'm not even sure.  Our clinic doesn't tell us numbers...just that your embryos are "good" and lining "is ready".  Guess they feel the numbers mean nothing to us.

ownnicki, Evan is fantastic thanks.  Such a joy and very attached to mommy right now (which I don't mind at all..just feel a bit bad for dh but know that will switch at some ponit).  How about your guy?  It's so tempting to test isn't it?  With our previous fet I tested early and got a negative.  Then the clinic got a positve next day so the hpt may not detect it soon enough (but then we got a negative a few days later).  Wishing you all the best for your official test.  May your son be a big brother.

Not much doing here since yesterday.  Last time I had a cold right before our transfer and was worried the coughing would prevent implantation so am really trying to wash my hands extra this time (although I'm a germ freak as it is).  

Hope all is well.


----------



## CK78

Hi all

Hope things are going ok for you Kate - and you are enjoying your holiday.

R4F - How are you feeling?  Good luck for you scan on thursday.  I have mine tomorrow so i hope to have a definate et date tomorrow.  I am so worried about our frosties though but you have given me hope that your 2 defrosted well last time.

Nicki - It is so hard isnt it - we try to read into every single symptom - not long now - everything very tightly crossed for you.

lotties mum -great news about your eggies and dh sample - chococlate is good for anything i think!!!

Edna - nice to see you posting over here - havent seen you over on the birth club for a while - you should pop in for a natter!

Martine - poor you af sounds evil, i know its not the easiest thing to do with a LO at home but you could try a heat/wheat bag or hot water bottle on your tummy as it may help - i swear by feminax i think they are much better than normal painkillers.  Hope af leaves you quick.

becca - how are you doing - hope your tum is a bit better.

Right better dash 

TTFN
C
X


----------



## becca

martine..you poor thing............i hope af eases in a few days.........feel guilty  doing a mega big  AF dance for you. 

hello claire hope your ok hunnie .x

r4f- good luck hunnie for your tmt ...we are all routing for you.x

kate - i wonder how you are doing now ?

keri - hope your ds is better.....teething isnt nice i swore by ashton parsons powders !!

lottie mom - good luck to you x

owenniki- thinking of you tomorrow

edna- hello hunnie x

gac- hope everything is ok your end x

hun - hope your still around..xx

if i have missed anyone im so sorry.............head still mish mashed !! the 2ww is now playing head games with me on off af pains all day   . and im only on day 4. 

xxxbeccaxxx


----------



## karen u

Becca that will be your ovaries, they will still be quite swollen...i had the same thing too.
Just ring me if you need to natter about anything, tony is in portsmouth till friday.
karen


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Becca  Im glad you did the af dance for me hun although i think it was the riverdance you did 

R4F Sounds like you had a great mothers day hun    for Thursday.

Gac Hope you have all sorted hun  

Lotties mum  12 lovely eggies  I must get dh to eat plenty of chocolate before he does his sample 

 to all i have missed

Well the  is really making me suffer for the last 7 mths   
I have been so emotional all day and it really aint like me, Courtney wacked me on the mouth earlier when we were playing and i just burst into tears  bless her she cried when she saw me 
I have went through 2 packs of tampex and 1 pack of pads today and had to change about 100 times  but thankfully the pain eased after i had a long soak,
So hopefully by tomorrow the blood loss will have calmed down  Sorry girls  its a me me me post again.

Im gonna go and try and catch some sleep

Martine xx


----------



## owennicki

Hi Girls

Just wanted to fill you in, tested at 4 this morning      and    we got a    we are thrilled, i must admit the sickness was a bit of a give away  but it's hard not to get caught up in the what if's!!

Love and BEST wishes to you all 
Nicki x x x


----------



## becca

wahey

go girl go 

congrates to you and dh

hope the next 9mths goes well for you

xxbeccxx


----------



## Mish3434

Nicki,  Huge Congratulations   you must be on cloud nine   have a happy and healthy 8 months, see you on the tri boards soon

Shelley xx


----------



## karen u

Nicki  congratulations...i wanted to say i had sickness during 2ww but i didnt want to give you false hopes, so glad it was a good sign though

Becca how are you today?


----------



## becca

hi karen,

   thats me !!!! but ok had my friend round for a cuppa this morning which was nice.

thanks for asking xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen u

wish i had the car i could pop up...at least you have some company this week.


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Clare, thanks for the good luck wishes....and for you too today.  Bet you can't wait to get your confirmed date.  I'm with you in being nervous about 2 frosties left...let's hope these two defrost no problem for both of us.  Let us know how your scan goes today.

becca, thanks..I can use the cheers.  The 2ww is sooooo hard.  We look for symptoms and then when we have them we wonder what it means.  I'm routing fory ou too!  How are you keeping yourself busy?

Martine, poor you with such the awful af...almost like it's a combination of 7 in a row.  Hope it calms down for you.

owennicki, amazing news!!!  I'm so happy for you.   So your little boy will be a big brother!  Are you nauscious?

My scan is tomorrow and can't wait to get ET date confirmed.  Am a bit nervous though as last time with fet, I had twinges from the lining meds, but this time I don't feel anything.  So hope they're doing what they're supposed to.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## CK78

NICKI - YIPPPPEEEEE - i am SOOO happy for you and excited.  Well done.  CONGRATULATIONS YOU ARE PREGNANT!

Well i had my scan today and it was ok ish - lining is 6.8 but there was a bit of activity going on in the ovaries    a few follicles on each side, the nurse said oh what drug are you on and i said synarel and she said oh - did it work last time?  Which obviously i am now thinking its not working,  last time everything was quiet in there like it should be.  They are still happy to proceed but et wont be monday - i have got to go for another scan on monday and find out when et will be then so a bit more waiting.    
Bit disapointed but its better that i wait and make sure i am ready.  Any positive stories are very welcome right now because of course i have now decided that the cycle has already failed! 

R4F - Good luck again for tomorrow!

C
x


----------



## owennicki

Right Clare25 -    here's your talking to......  you are doing the right thing to go and be open minded about ET date, this MUST be right, if it means waiting a little while then you must listen to your body, it knows best.  (but i so hope when you go back on monday it is all sorted x x )
As for this lack of positive thoughts that is not an option, what you have said to me

Anyway i will be praying for the scan to be all good on monday and that your little frosties defrost beautifully, just go and peak on your little Finley and that is ALL the positive stories you need  

Best wishes to you

Nicki x x x


----------



## CK78

Nicki

Thank you thank you thank you - i can always rely on you to sort it all out in my head!  You are right about the positive, i dont even have to go and peak at Finley, when i think about him i get a stupid grin on my face and feel happy and positive! 

      

Oh and ....... OMG you are pregnant!

C
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Clare, it always seems like there's hurdles in this, doesn't it? Glad though that the follicles won't cancel your et..just postponne it a bit.  Better to wait until everythign is right to give it the best chance. Good luck with your scan on Monday.  

owennicki, has the good news sunk in yet?

Keri, how you doing?  Any symptoms (althuogh not everyone feels something)

I had my scan today and all is good so we're scheduled on Monday for ET.  Originally she thought it would be on Thurs, but am not surprised it's earlier as this is the exact same timing as last time.  It's good too because we have Monday off here in Canada so it's an extra day of rest for me (I'm taking Tues-Fri as vacation) and dh doesn't have to take the day off.  Only bad thing is we'll have to drag Evan with us as our possible baby sitters (i.e. parents on each side) are away.  It's ok..just means that dh won't be able to come in the room, but not a big deal for ET.  I'm kind of happy to show off our miracle as it's the same dr that helped create him.  
So now my next worry is if our only 2 frosties will survive.


----------



## becca

r4f

wow monday ahy not long now....have a relaxing weekend and hope everything goes well for you on monday......

hope everyone is ok very quiet on here........im on day 6 now so nearly half way.......cant believe i have been stuck in doors since sat my dh has been a right star doing all the chores ect. and ds has been good to its like he kind of knows whats going on.

beccaxx


----------



## lotties mom

Hi All

Owenicki - Firstly congratulations on your BFP, I am so happy   for you, you must both be thrilled.

Martine - Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are suffering.  Hope it won't last too long.

R4F - Glad your scan went OK today, ET on Monday is fantastic news.  I am sure the hospital will be thrilled to see your little one too.

Becca - How much longer have you got for your 2WW, is it really doing your head in as much as I remember it does?  Just keep chatting on here to us all and i am sure it will help the time to go quicker.  Tell me how you get your LO to behave will you.  Mine just wanted to bounce all day today, and will just not sit still for a moment.

Clare - You must be flexible with your ET date, thats what my hospital kept on telling me.  Be open minded, the doctors know what they are doing, and how the drugs will work, and try to relax and listen to what your body is telling you.  You must remain positive, it is the only way.

Just to let you know we had our ET today.  They put in 2 6 cell, grade 1-2 embies, and we both feel really really positive about it all  .  For the first time ever they even managed to have some that were good enough to freeze, 5 all grade 1-2, 4 of which were at 4 cells, and 1 at 6 cells.  Just fingers crossed and the long mad wait of the next 2 weeks now.

Must go and relax now that Princess has gone to bed.


----------



## ready4Family

becca, almost half way there!  Good for dh to take over and do the chores so you can rest.  Funny about your little one.  They're smarter than we give them credit for and can really sense things.  

lotties mom, great news on your transfer (and the ones left over to freeze).  You have an amazing postiive attitude and that will help so much.  Do you have someone helping you out with your daughter?  Best of luck to you.


----------



## becca

lottie mom..hey cycle buddie. what cracking embies you have....as for ds being a start.....i just told ds firmly that for a little while mummy has a poorly belly and cant do somethings with you....and hey presto he hasnt asked once for a pick up or for me to get somethings...he just comes to me and says time for cuddles or ill do that mummy..........wont say hes 100% good for dh   he he.......im only doing this for the 1st week then ill be back into it next week,

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Hi Everyone

R4F Im glad to hear all went well with the scan  Roll on monday 

Becca  Your half way there hun not long to go now, aint it nice to sit back and let dh's pamper us once in a while.

Owennicki  on your  you must be on 

Lotties mum  Glad to hear the transfer went well hopefully the next 2 weeks will bring some    results.

Clare Hopefully you will have some good news on monday  try and keep 

 to all i have missed.

Well af has finally settled down (Thank-God) i swear it was the worst few days i have ever had  but the good thing is i managed to loose 1lb this week with weight watchers so that lifted my spirits abit 

Im trying to loose at least 28lb before my next appointment  hopefully it wont be too hard.

Well my pillow is calling me 

Chat soon

Martine xx


----------



## becca

spoke to soon!!

dh had a b-day party last night which was a drunken one for him...well ds must had senced it as he was up most of the night so i ended up on the sofa having the worst kip ever !!! 

he he bless him !!! 

martine wahoooooo on the start of the weight loss go girl go xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keri

Owennicki~      YAY, a          , have a great 8 months ahead.


ooooooo some good news, just the thing we needed I think, don't you think girls?

Well done Nicki xx

keri xx


----------



## Keri

HI all

Bloomin marvellous news about Nicki, well done you hun

Lotties mom~ Great news on your ET and all those frosties, here's to a good outcome of the 2ww xx

martine~ ooooo hun, I have Af's like that when I have to wait a while for them, it's foul isn't it.  glad it's got better though xx

Becca~ over half way now hun, hope you are feeling ok and bless that dh of yours and your son xx

Clare25~        

R4F~ Glad to hear you have your ET date and that you all have that day off.  Here is       for the defroting process hun xx  Enjoy showing of that gorg son of yours too

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend

Well, a big fat   for me yesterday morning, but then af arrived last night!  Am not too  as af arrived on day 33 and my cycle is never less than 40 days so I think I must of defo ovulated as my cycle's a bit more "normal" so I'm chuffed about that.  Still feel a bit   bout the BFN but hey ho, here's to next month right?

Am looking forward to the weekend, our thread on "babyclub" are all meeting up for the 1st time on sunday in Regent's Park (Mish is part of that thread) so can't wait, although think it's got to P it down all day, oh well!  We have a 2 hour train journey to get through first but it's all an adventure right!!!!  

So that's all from me, i have the joys of AF to get through today but am visiting my friend and her 17 month old son later so will have a nice day

love to all

keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

becca, what a sweet sensitive darling you have.  He knows your're "not well" and is being such an angel to make things easier.  I wonder what Evan will be like becuase right now he's completely "mommy obsessed" and will only let me do things for him including feeding him, brushing his teeth, walking him down the stairs, etc....Oops, just read your second post.  May that be a one time off event.  

Martine, am happy to hear that af has calmed down.  Sounds like it was just awful and 7 months in one!  Good luck with your weight goal.  

Keri, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Am so sorry to hear about your results.  It's so hard because we get our hopes up.  As you said, it's good news that your cycle is more on track so maybe next month.  That's wonderful that you're all meeting in person.  

We're on the countdown for Monday's ET.  Dh dh got to stab me with the progesterone this morning and I've also started an antibiotic for 3 days.  Last time I had an allergic reaction to the progesterone (in sesame oil) so we're trying a different base (in castor oil).  Hopefully I won't have itching episodes again.  

I booked a hair appointment for Sunday.  Even though it's been just under 3 weeks since my last colour, I thought I should go again since in the chance this works, I'll want to prolong colouring as long as possible (and dirty blond hair ontop of dark brown hair doesn't last too long).  Anyone know if it's ok to colour the day before a transfer?  Not sure how long it stays in my skin, but assume it's ok as if implantation occurs, it won't be until 4 days or so after the transfer.

ET is called for 10:30am on Monday.  Just hope that the 2 remaining frosties both survive the thaw.  That would be awful to go thorugh all this with the meds and waiting for nothihng.

Well, have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## becca

keri      goes out to you .

have fun tomorrow xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Kerri  sorry to hear the  has caught up with you.


----------



## Keri

Hi all

R4F~ Good luck for monday hun, will be thinking of ya.  not sure bout your hair being coloured but like you say, if implantation is a few days after ET then I would think you would be ok?

Well, had a nice day but not a nice day too!  My friend told me today she is pg again, totally unplanned, her ds is 17mths old.  Just feel a bit numb, what with yesterdays results (she knows our problems but not that we are trying again) and just feel cr*p really.  DH is too, so am planning on getting blotto tonight and then will be good from here on in.

On another odd note though, AF seems odd today, like it's not really here.  I only say odd as i had an implantation bleed when pg with brody, around the time that AF should of arrived and my head is just thinking "could this be the same".  the last time, we tested the day before AF "showed up" and it was bfn.  I know it's prob all in my head but we shall see

Love to all, sorry to be a bit  

keri xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

well we are back from Wiltshire with 2 embies on board!!!! They took 4 out 1 didnt survive past the 1st day but the other 3 all went on and they have transferred an 8cell and a 6cell, both of which looked good they said. All feels a bit unreal at the moment, but I'm sure the 2ww paranoia is going to hit me soon!!!!! My clinic usually does a blood pg test 2wks post et but because we wont go down there for that they have told me to wait nearly 3wks before I test with a hpt, has anybody else had to wait that long? They said I might get a result if I test at 2wks but it may not be accurate, but 3wks seems like a very long time to me!!!!!!!! Any thoughts?

Sorry its a me post tonight but we've not long got back and I need to go and sort things out but just want to say thanks for all your best wishes

becca-   

keri  hope you have a nice drink tonight

LOL
Kate


----------



## ready4Family

Hmmm Keri, maybe it wouldn't hurt to test again?  Don't want to get your hopes up, but if your'e not sure you never know.  And if not, it's still great news that you ovulated.  Am thinking of you and am so sorry you had to get the news of your friend's pregnancy when you got a negative.  It's so hard when it comes to others so easily.

keri, welcome back.  Wonderful news about your transfer.  Oh my..an extra week for you.  I guess they just want to be sure as the hpt don't detect as well as the blood.  Each day wait is long so I feel bad for you having to wait an extra week.

Heading home from work now. Only 3 days until our transfer.


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

Keri - So sorry to hear about your result yesterday.  Glad you are not too sad, like you say there is always next month.  Hope you have a lovely weekend meeting with all of your friends.  Just read your other post, like R4F said, it won't hurt to test again, you never know.  As for your friend, I am sure that had they known exactly what you were going through at the time they would have been a bit more sensitive.  We all understand how it feels getting other peoples good news, and how you want to feel happy for them but feel like your heart is breaking inside.

R4F- Yes my Mom has been great and had LO all day yesterday, DH is off for the weekend, and Mom is having her all day again Monday, and we will work things out from there, so I am getting some much needed rest now thanks.  Excellent news that all is on track for Monday.  Good luck.

Becca - yes we are cycle buddies, are you turning as mad and emotional as me.  I hate the 2WW.  I think your LO is a bit older than mine.  She is only just 2, I have told her that Mommy has a poorly tummy, and can't pick her up but she still wants up up up, and to crawl all over me all of the time.  DH and my Mom are being great with her though so not too many worries.

Martine - Glad you seem to have a more positive mind frame on it all now, and the weight loss is great.  Will you try to loose some for me too!

Kate12 - Excellent news about the transfer.  An 8 cell and a 6 cell sounds fantastic.  As for testing late, I suppose blood tests are just so more accurate and they don't want to get a false negative if they can help it.  Hold out as long as you can.  We are all here to support you.

As for me well I woke up at 6am with dreadful back and AF type pains, I am just hoping that they are nestling in pains, and it is just the cyclogest.  The emotional roller coaster really seems to have begun with the am I , aren't I thing going through my mind all the time.  Why does it take 2 weeks, aaaaagh.  Still only 11 days left I suppose.  I am still trying to keep positive but can't remember how I felt when it worked with Princess, and I stupidly didn't keep a diary.  Oh well just need to sit back and wait.


----------



## becca

hey Kate -welcome back as for 3ww i's test after 2w as its the standard thing isn't it I'm 2wk after transfer.

lottiemom - the 2ww does your head in I'm half way now and I'm slowly going crazy!!

Keri - hope everything is ok with you..hearing about pregnancies at a time like this is hard to take in.

r4f -  not long now hun till your transfer....good luck xx

today was my first day out have been at home for the first week..we went for a drive then lunch which was lovely..........as for being calm all i seem to do is dig for a argument....don't know if its AF on its way or the stress of this.....then after I'm arguing i then burst into tears wondering,if me being like this will cause the implantation not to work....grahhhhhhhhhh hormones ahy !!!

right DH has taken ds to a b-day party.........so time for a zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz me thinks.

Becca xx


----------



## CJ

HI Kate, I would test after 2 wks Hun, I was told to wait 3 wks after my FET ,  think it's just procedure . I tested day 12 and got my positive but I think they just say it sometimes because of being frozen they can be a bit slow to get going. 

Good luck, so pleased to hear you have 2 lovely embies on board, now the madness start    

Love CJ x


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Kate12~ Great to hear you have 2 embies on board now but not so good bout the 3ww, could you not go to your GP for a blood test after 2ww??  I tested (when pg with brody) on day 28 and got bfn, then tested 5 days later and got a bfp.......

R4F~ hope your ET goes well hun and that the defrosting happens like it should.  

Becca~ hope you had a good zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Lotties mom~ Hope the pains are "sticking on" pains hun and that they aren't the dreaded witch xx

it's defo AF that's arrived so no need to test again, hey ho eh!  Will start to count down the days till I jump Dh next!  Oh the joy of the rollercoaster starting again!

I'm still struggling with my friends news and am happy for them but jealous/feeling of unfairness creeps back in.  I think it was the fact that they weren't even trying that's got me really, and here we all are, having to go through all this, counting 2ww (3ww for some!) and having to go through all these feelings of "will I, won't I" "will we be lucky again" etc.  why is life so unfair??

Anyway, on a brighter note, am so looking forward to meeting the girls tomorrow, am just about to go and pack the bags, am bound to forget something! (as long as it's not Brody  !)

Love to all and will be back tomorrow to say hi

      to all those on 2ww/3ww or cycling xx

Keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Quick post before heading to bed.

lotties mom, wonderufl of your mom to be so helpful when you need her.  Try and not worry...with the hormones and the embryos in there, hopefully implanting, we can feel all sorts of "pains".  Hoping it's a good sign for you.

becca, I think I"ll be like you and will be in the house for the first week.  I'm sure you're going mad. We're under so many hormones plus the strong hope, it's such an emotional roller coaseter.  I'm like that all the time during treatment.

Keri, so sorry again that af has been confirmed.  Your feelings about your friend's pregnancy are completely normal and I'd totally be the same.  Even after we had Evan, my BIL and wife got pregnant after trying for only a few months and it's hard.  I was happy for them, but like you feel like life is unfair for some of us.  Have a great day tomorrow!

Am doing lots of last minute things tomorrow before the transfer.  I've kept my hair appointment to touch up my roots, and would also like to make Evan a veggie casserole so dh has something healthy to feed Evan next week since I'll be out of commision.  Have also done a fresh load of laundry and will get some of Evan's clothes out for daycare.  We also may take Evan for his first haircut.  I've been chicken and putting it off since I'm scared of the scissors coming so close to his face, but his hair is in his eyes so think I might have to give in.

Why does eveyrthing seem to happen during treatment?  We had friends over tonight and she commented that maybe we'll can go to teh zoo together before they go away end of June.  Then someone else that I took music lessons with but only communicated recently with online suggested we meet in the park with our kids.  I don't want to seem anti-social and want to see them, but will be out of commision for the next 2 weeks (and hopefully longer).

Am very nervous for Monday that our frosties won't make it and our cycle will be cancelled (having to start ivf again).

Going to bed now.


----------



## becca

r4f

good luck for tomorrow...........as for being anti social i totally understand....this week i have missed a good friends 30th b-day party and a friends daughters 1st b-day bbq.  and a girls night out....the only thing they knew what we are doing ... do your friends know ... maybe say you have had a small gyno op....your not really lying are you !!!!!


will be thinking of you tomorrow xx 


keri - i do hope you have a good time......cracking weather down here in the south !!


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

Becca - Sounds like you had a lovely day, apart from the feeling that you need to dig for an argument all of the time, we have been like that with each other all day today too.  I am sure that it is just the drugs and nothing to worry about, but like you I think the 2ww is slowely driving me mad, and I have only been doing it for 4 day so far, and have another 8 still to go!

R4F - Good for you keeping busy.  It really helps.  A veggie caserole sounds yummy and very healthy, could you send some my way?  Don't worry about hair cuts, my LO has had a few now, and she sits as good as gold while it is being done, almost as if she knows if she moves she could get hurt.  Good luck for tomorrow, and try to take it easy and relax after it is all over.

As for me, I know I am only of day 4 after ET but today all "symptoms" seem to have vanished, and I just feel empty, just like I did last time it didn't work, so I feel really depressed now, and could kill for a very big glass of wine (which I won't have).  I started off feeling really positive about this round of treatment, what went wrong?  I think I will just blame the hormones in the drugs.  At least the LRI seem to test us really early compared to every one else.  I will only be on day 12 following ET, or day 15 following ER.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

ready4-good luck for your et tom fingers crossed it all goes well for you, will be waiting to hear your news

lottiesmom-I can completely go with your description of feeling empty, as thats exactly how I feel, I'm trying hard not to read to much into it as I am only 2days post et, but its really hard not to. I've been trying to rem what I felt like on my BFP 2ww, but cant really recall any details!!!! Its all so frustrating isnt it!!!!!!! Sending positive thoughts to you    

becca-are you experiencing any aches/pains/signs on your 2ww? When is your actual test date? Sending you loads of positive energy as well    

CJ-thanks for your message, how are things going with your pregnancy are you feeling well? I was a bit surprised when we went to Salisbury on fri for et as didnt know any of the staff who were involved which was a big change for us as only ever seen Mr F and jo!!! Who did your et there?

keri-hope you are having a lovely time at your ff get together. Its really hard isn't it when friends announce that they are pg, I've got 3 pals at the mo due to give birth anytime with 2nd babies, none have had any trouble conceiving and although I am happy for them and wouldn't wish IF problems on anyone I cant help thinking why does it have to be us?!!!! What does make me slightly annoyed tho is when they say things to me like "well if this txt doesn't work just be thankful that you have got ewan", some people!!!!!!!

julie-how are things going? Hows that bump coming along?

mo-dont know if you come on this thread anymore but if you read this, hope you are ok?

Well I've decided I am going to test after 2wks, there is just no way I could stand a 3ww, I would go crazy. My dh also reminded me that when I got my bfp we did a hpt the day before the blood test and got a faint line, so it should be ok. I did ask my dr's surgery if they would do it but they said the PCT wont pay for hcg pregnancy tests anymore!!!! Its all about the money!!!!
I've felt absolutely worn out this weekend, think its the busy week and all the traveling catching up with me. No other signs/symptoms to speak but I suppose its much to early either way.

Hi to everyone else hope you've all had a good weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Hi Kate, we had Vikki as our nurse (really lovely) and the lady who did ET was our cons who did the EC, I can't remember her name but she had long blond ish hair tied up , slim and looked about late 30. The embie guy had bald head and slim build.
Any of them sound like your peeps ?  
Wish you loads of luck with this cycle  
I'm fine , been really tired, I have been sleeping in a weekends and going to bed in the afternoons when the boys take their nap, I was never this tired with the boys even though I was working 7am till 7pm then, but everything seems different with this pg, I eat all the time, I feel sick if i don't even now. I have a bump already which is love, didn't get one until 20+ wks with boys. Don't want to wish time away but can't wait until my 20wk scan, not finding out the sex but just want to see bean and make sure he/she is o.k. Think I've had some movements (inside squirm types) but nothing this week, not panicing as I have a Doppler's so listen to bean every other day which is a amazing.


----------



## Keri

Hi 

CJ~ Great to hear you are doing well and have a bump and can feel movement, it's lovely when you can feel that isn't it.  Hope the tiredness passes though, it must be so hard to be pg and have 2 toddlers to look after xx  

Kate12~  Why do people say that about already having 1 child, they don't say that to people without IF problems do they! ooooooo     can't believe your gp/pct won't pay for a hcg test, bet they only cost a fiver or something!  here's to your 2ww then xx

Lotties mom~ It sounds like your hormones are doing bad things to your feelings hun, try and stay positive, I know it's hard xx

R4f~ Good luck hun for tomorrow and the defrosting and ET, can't wait to hear your news xx

Becca~ hope you are doing ok hun xx not long now

Had a lovely meet up today in Regent's park with the FF girls, was lovely to see our little miracles running round together playing.  Weather was marvellous too and brody behaved like a star on our 2 hour train journey's each way, am so proud of him xx

my af is slowing going so am looking forward to all the bms in the next few weeks!!!  (poor dh, won't know what hit him!)

Love to all, was lovely to meet you today mish

Keri xx


----------



## becca

hello guys !!!

Kate - i test on sat as for cramps .....i did up till today but i think it was the ovaries settling down the only weird thing I'm having is my boobs hurt only in the evening but fine in the day.....see i told you I'm crazy !!!!  

lottiemom - hey don't worry about having no symptoms it will be the drugs....glad I'm not the only one who like a time bomb with there DH !!  

cj - not long till your 20wk scan arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Keri - wahoooo glad you had a good day it was a nice day today..... 

as for me had a poptastic BBQ today and have started to get back into everything today....well washed up and made a cup of char so done well to me !!! will be a shock when DH goes back to work as hes been off since EC.

hey BB starts soon anyone into it !!!! moi a big fan !!

good night xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Gotta prepare for tomorrow, but wanted to post first.

becca, thanks for theh good luck wishes. That's such a shame that so many events have occured during your 2ww. Do your friends know? I guess if not, you can tell them after the fact. We've only told our parents this time...but i may tell my best friend when we have dinner ina couple weeks (we've set up dinner 1st thurs of every month). Hope you're doing well and you get good news.

lotties mom, evan doesn't eat veggies unless i hide them in a smoothy or this casseorle. Here's the link http://www.chatelaine.com/applications/recipe/article.jsp?recipeId=823 Let me know if you try it. We did take Evan for his first haircut today and he did pretty well (i was worse than him). He looks like such a little boy now. Poor you with the ups and downs. It's the hormones, and the hope. Try and not focus on what symptoms you're feeling or not (not easy to do). Hope you're feeling better.

kate, thanks for the wishes. You've got nothing to lost by esting early. Just remember that if it's negative, that you should try again because it may not read it yet. Hope to hear good news from you too.

cj, have heard second pregnancies are very different and things hpapen sooner. Not sureprised you're tired either since you also have the boys to look after.

keri, thanks for the wishes. Hope you're doing ok.

Had a busy day today getting my hair done, cooking for Evan, taking him for a haircut, vaccuuming, etc etc. Am also getting magazines ready upstairs and downstiars so I don't have to go searching so can limit movements after the transfer. Gonna sign off now as I gotta get up early (and I'm sure I won't sleep...am too nervous about our frosties).

Hope all is well. I'll check in probably on Tues

/links


----------



## Julz

Kate - fab news you have 2 embies on board, well done, how exciting bet your dead pleased.

CJ - glad to hear your pregnancy is progressing well, it's strange how each pregnancy is different, I feel the same about this one compared to DD's 2 years ago......must admit though twin pregnancy is much much harder in the later weeks, I'm really struggling now.

Bump is very big now, just keep wondering how long they're going to hang on for.  I had a scan 2 weeks ago and they said they were weighing around 4lb each, but feel I have grown loads since then and think the bump has dropped too.  I have another scan on Friday so we will see!!!

Take care.
Julie


----------



## CK78

hi all

just a quickie - 

R4F - hope your embies defrosted beautifully and you are on the dreaded 2ww.

i eventually have a date - FRIDAY is defrost day.  I am so scared they wont make it but am hoping and praying that 1 does.  But it does mean that the dreaded cyclogest are started tonight. eeeuuughghhh.

Hope everyone else is ok - sorry no more personals.

Clare
x


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

Kate - I don't blame you, I rally don't think I could wait 3 weeks either, 2 is really bad enough.

CJ and Julz - everyone says the second and subsequent pg's are always different, heres hoping we all get to find out soon as well.

Keri - so pleased you had a lovely day out, you deserve it.  Sorry to be a pleb but what does bms mean?  thanks.

Becca - BBQ sounds great, and doing the washing up is the maximum effort we should all be making at the moment don't you think (that is what I keep telling DH anyway!)

R4F - Hope everything goes ok, sounds like you have a great plan for taking it easy.

Clare - Excellent news about your date, you must be so excited.

As for me, the double glazing men finished today, so the house now looks beautiful with freshly cleaned windows.  Bakc ache is back again, but I just think that that has been caused by me sitting on my bum all day watching tv and sewing (Princes went to Grandma's today to give me a break).  I hate the 2WW, it is driving me crazy.  I am too independent not to do anything, and I feel that DH is trying to wrap me up in cotton wool.  I know it is for my own good, but even so.  Well I must try to relax and think of pinky and perky in there, and hope that they are holding on tight and having a really good dig around to bury themselves deeply.

Baby dust and great vibes for everyone.


----------



## Smurfs

Becca

Just wanted to say I am thinking of you and sending lots of      to you.

Catch up soon

Smurfs xxx


----------



## owennicki

Clare25 - Sooooo got my fingers crossed for friday, i hope your feeling more positive now   x x 

Will be thinking about you so please let me know how the big thaw goes!!

Love Nicki x x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Julz, you look fantastic. Good luck with your scan on Friday.  It must be so hard carring twins as one is hard.

Clare, yah, am happy for you that et is just a couple days away.  If it's any comfort, we had 2 frosties for both fets and they both defrsoted fine.  Are you getting injections or the suppositories?  Fun fun isn't it?  Good luck.

lotties mom, so sorry about your back.  I can totally sympathize.  It's hard sitting back having other do things for you isn't it?  I'm the same and I'm sujre I'm driving dh nuts directing him.  We're in the 2ww together.  It's slow isn't it?

owennicki, how you doing?  Has the news sunk in yet?

We had our transfer yesterday and all went well. Thank goodness our 2 remaining frosties defrosted fine and they're both back where they belong now.  The dr said they both look great (with one in particular pretty good) so now I just hope and pray (and I'm not even religious).  Have lots of movies, books, magazines, etc to keep me busy.  Am having problems with my back now from lying down after the transfer. Anyone know for how long we're supposed to remain in bed (or sofa) after the transfer?  In the past, I've always stayed there for about 4 days, but don't know if my back will last.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## becca

girls girls...............just been to loo and i have just had brown blood when i wipe............grahhhhhhhhhh silly me did a test and it was a neg i know its prob not a true reading as im on day 10 and i have drunk loads this morning....still going to test on fri . still keeping my hopes up.

poor dh thinks its still going to work but i think i know my body!

never mind but i will still test on test date.

fingers cross i had best rest for a couple of days then just pottered around ...did no jobs though just walked from sofa to  garden to bed...so not alot to be honest !!!

xx


----------



## Edna

Evening everyone,

Sorry I've not been around. Just finished repainting the kitchen, think it looks good and really pleased to get it done before I started with the FET cycle. As you can imagine though its been chaos with the kitchen out of action. Still no news about dates just waiting for AF to show up so that I can get it booked...

Becca, big hugs from me. I was told on the previous cycle that if its brown blood its not fresh and so doesn't mean anything. Fingers crossed that everything is OK.

Ready4family, glad it all went well and the embryos sound very good. As for resting everyone is different I don't think I'd be able to sit around for long now I have Evelyn. Actually thinking about it I didn't get much chance last time either.

Clare, great to have a date and such a good one (the 25ths my birthday so I'm biased). Sending you lots of positive vibes that your frosties defrost well. 

Lotties mum, the tww is hell...sure that your embies are snuggling in well.

Julz, agree entirely that you look great, sounds like it won't be long now till you meet your twins and they sound like they will be a reasonable weight.

Keri, sounds like you had an idyllic day and well done Brody for being so beautifully behaved.

CJ, poor you, they do say every pregnancy is different and I imagine running round after the boys is exhausting...take care of yourself.

Kate, I've never heard of a 3ww before, are your clinic sadists? Don't blame you for testing after 2 weeks think I would too. 

Anyway better go...catch up with you all soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

becca- big    from me keep hoping that things might change by friday so till then sending you some positive vibes         

ready4-glad to hear your et went well, my clinic just said to take it easy for 2 days and then after that do anything apart from strenuous exercise and no saunas or hot tubs!!!!! what date is your test day?

lotties mom-new windows sound lovely, I would love to have new windows here, but sadly I think it is way down the list of things we've got to do to our house, as it was in a bit of a state when we moved in and everything costs so much money doesnt it!!! Sorry to hear you are suffering with your back, I have a bad pelvis which when it flairs up I am almost chair bound, I couldn't keep going without regular visit to the chiropractor!! Sending you positive vibes  

Clare-good luck for friday

Julie-they sound like good sizes already, cant imagine how uncomfortable you are feeling, good luck for your scan on fri, are you still hoping for a natural delivery?

keri-glad that the ff meet up went well and that brody enjoyed himself

CJ-do you manage to find the hb quite easily with your doppler? Yeh we met vickki when we went for our appt in March than we saw jo at the scan on tues, but the nurse at et, was different and she didnt introduce herself so dont know her name, we had the female consultant but she didnt introduce herself either until I pointed out to her that we hadnt met before. I thought as I was putting my legs in the stirrups... we should at least be on first name terms!!!!! But I cant rem what her name is now!!!!! Mark is the embryologist you saw and we've seen him all through our txts we thought he was a bit odd at first but as time has gone by he has become more friendly, he even got up the pics of our ds as an embie for us on the computer and is going to e mail us a copy!!! I've got a book for ds called "I'm a Little Frostie" and there is a space in it for a pic, so will put it in there!!

Well 11 more sleeps until test day, have had all sorts of sensations in lower abdo today, keep trying to think thats its implantation going on in there, but could just be the cyclogest!!! My friend is in labour at the mo so waiting to hear her news and got another one whose 7days late so she should be producing anytime soon, hope its all of us next   

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Sorry I haven't posted for ages - news from me is that I start stimming tomorrow with EC and ET hopefully around the first week of June. I have found an acupuncturist who is brilliant and am feeling fairly positive at the moment. Even downregging didn't seem as bad this time.
Am really ready to move on to the next bit now and hopefully start to feel a bit more energetic...also a bit more anxious as i was slow to respond last time. but they have changed me from menopur to puregon and I am on a high-ish dose although being monitored more frequently as I had mild OHSS with DS. Seems like I am one extreme or the other!
After a negative experience with a horrible doctor last time, she has now left and the doctor who has replaced her was lovely. So the karma's feeling better already!
Congrats to Nicki (I remember you from Bun in the Oven thread) and hello to everyone else. I poromise I will be better at posting and keep up with you all a lot better.

Love
Scoop


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

R4F - Great news about your frosties.  They sound very strong.  Lots of rest now, have you got someone to help with your LO?  When is your test date?

Becca - Hang in there darling.  It may just be an implantation bleed.  Fingers and everything else is crossed for you, and sending you big huggs.          

Edna - Great idea getting everything sorted before the treatment.  Wish I had thought of that instead of having workmen trapsing everywhere while I tried to chill.

Kate - Thank you for the positive vibes.  Yes the windows do look great.  We only recently moved in here, and as we are both so rubbish when it comes to DIY we had to buy a fairly good house, and I think apart from some decorating (which we can do ourselves) the windows were the only real thing that the house needed doing.  It was a very hard decision about whether to spend the money on that or save it up just in case for next time, but we will just have to save very very hard if we need to again.  Good luck with your 2ww, and I hope your pelvis doesn't get too painful for you.

Scoop - Excellent news about your starting stimming and feeling much more positive.  Nice doctors make it so much easier don't they.

As for me.  The cyclogest really kicked in yesterday, and I was sat with DD reading her the 'just like my dad' book, when I suddenly started in floods of tears.  I really wanted a cuddle from my dad (who died almost 12 years ago), and I couldn't get my head around why it all wasn't fair to us all on here, etc...  DD didn't really understand why Mommy was crying, and told me to keep reading, I don't think she has learn't any compassion yet.  I did get a very big cuddle off her later though, and she told me 'don't worry Mommy' in that wonderful innocent voice that she has.  Apart from that I feel just like last time when it didn't work, and I am expecting AF type pains to start at the weekend.

P.S. Does anyone know if it is OK to take DD swimming at the weekend as long as I take it easy?

Baby dust and positive vibes for us all.


----------



## becca

lotttiesmom- your post really brought on the tears......I'm sorry about your dad but i bet he was there giving you a cuddle in spirit ! 
as for swimming i think there is something on the peer support and i think they said no in case of infection.....i could be wrong though.

as for me hummmmmmmmmmm well still spotting when wiping....i know it could be implantation bleed but the neg test has made me think its all over now....was talking about our next cycle last night as DONT WANT TO GIVE UP !!


hello scoop 
Kate- has your friend had her bubba? hope your doing ok..wow 11 more sleeps thats going quick !!
Edna- thank  u for your support too xx

hope everyone is well

xx xx


----------



## CK78

Hiya all

Thank you all so much for all your positive vibes for me - i think they are working! 
I am feeling a bit more positve about the big defrost a the moment i think its because its our 9th wedding anniversary today (and all your vibes) and also we had venture photos done at the weekend and we viewed them last night and they were so amazing that i cried - i hope they are amazing when they come and it wasnt just the hormones that made me cry!  We have ordered a beautiful big one of finleys face. I dont know if any of you have had photos  by venture but they were absolutely fantastic - we very naughtily doubled our budget when we saw them ( and they are blummin expensive)!  I am so excited to get them it has given me something to look forward to after the FET!

Well i do feel a bit like an old married women today as we arent even doing anything to celebrate 9 years married - i think we were focused on the FET and not really thought about anything else. I think we should have a big celebration next year to make up for it!

R4F - i am so pleased that your frosties defrosted so well - that is great news for you and has really made me feel more positive. I am not going to have bed rest but take it easy friday and saturday and might go out for a bit on sunday and monday as its bank holiday weekend but wont do much and wont lift finn for a few days as he weighs jsut over 2 stone!  My first 2 cycles i had complete bed rest and the FET i rested but not total bed rest and i got a BFP - personally i feel happy to potter around and take it easy but it is each individuals choice.  

Becca - stop those negative thoughts - i said to my dh last time exactly what you said as he kept saying its not over yet etc and i was cross and saying i know my body (when i felt like AF was coming) and then felt very silly when we got a BFP ( i thought i knew my body)   Day 10 is very early - i am going to send the pee stick police around now back away from the pee stick!     Dont give up yet hun many girls on here have spotting and still get a BFP.


Scoop - good luck with you jab today.

Nicki - have you got a scan date?  I get a big smile when i think about your news!

Kate & lotties mum     Sticky vibes to you both !  Dont go mad on the 2ww!  Cyclogest are evil!  Are you on them aswell kate?  I dont think mine have hit me yet as i have only had 4 but i know they cause havoc usually!  


Hiya to everyone else - bit strapped for time - dont know if i will get on tommorow but i will let you all know how it goes on friday - keep those vibes coming!

C
x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

becca, if it's brown, it could be implantation bleeding, so don't give up hun.  

kate, I was also told to avoid saunas, hot showers (had a cold one this morning...brrrr) and no heavy lifing.  I test Mon Jun 4th.  Am hoping the sensations are a sign.  Wishing you lots of luck and hope to hear good news from you.

Scoop, great news that you're starting ivf process..not too far now and you'll be in the 2ww.  Am happy to hear that you're having a better experience this time.

lotties mom, yes dh is wonderful with Evan.  He's picking him up from daycare (usually he drops him off and i pick him up) and is feeding him (I pre-made a casserole) and doing all the work (of course with my guidance).  And our parents are around if he can't make his train to get evan in time.  I test Mon June 4th.  Am so sorry to hear about your dad..esp at a time like this.  Those hormones.

Clare, happy anniversary!  It's a good day so good things will happen!  (We had our transfer on my inlaws 35th anniversary and that's what my MIL told me).  You can always celebrate in a few weeks rather than waiting a year if you want.  But yes, make sure you also celebrate year 10!!!  Best of luck with your frosties (I know it's nerve racking) and with ET.  

Not much new here.  Am watching lots of tv (I like Regis, The View, etc so it isn't so bad) and reading lots...and of course have dvds.  My back gets so sore lying down so much but it is better than yesterday (we'll see by the end of the day).  I keep wanting signs which is totally ridiculous since it's only day 3 (of regular transfer).  I worry too because often I'll forget and will get out of bed too quickly or walk down the stiars not cautious enough.  WIth evan, I had burning in my stomach during the 2ww and with our last fet (which I m/c), I was very tired.  Hope to feel signs in a few days!


----------



## Edna

Hello everyone,

I'm so glad to get home tonight. Why are trains always late and crowded when its hot, makes commuting a real pain in the neck. Still finally got home and had some lovely hugs from Evelyn which cheered me up no end.

Ready4family, your TVathon sounds like a nice way to pass the time and help you relax. As for looking for signs so early its a sure fire way to drive you mad. Easy to say (and I'm sure I'll be doing the same in a few weeks) but try not to... 

Clare, Happy Anniversary. As you say you can have a big celebration next year hopefully extra special. I agree Venture photos are great but so expensive and haven't been able to convince DH of the benefits. Still hes probably right I'd massively overspend any budget too, I just can't resist photos of Evelyn.

Becca, sorry you're still spotting I hope it stops soon. It isn't that uncommon in early pregnancy. 

Lottiesmum, I do most of the painting in the house so it was essential to get it done before we started. It does sound like you had chaos around you but I'm sure that the end result was worth it. As for swimming I think opinion is divided. I love swimming and specifically asked my clinic whether I could swim in the tww and they said it was OK. So I guess it depends on what you feel comfortable with.

Scoop, best of luck with stimming, sounds like they will be monitoring you very closely so hopefully you'll avoid OHSS this time round.

Kate, hope your friend has a good birth. Like you say lets hope we're all next.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well.

Anyway better go and tidy up, speak to you soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## suzy

HI everyone,

Just to announce the birth of my lovely second son who was born on the 18th May weighing 4.24kgs. We had a bit of a stormy journey in hospital - I was rushed in in the early hours of Friday morning with severe chest pains and a fever. Initially they worried that I had a pulmonary embolism but all the tests were negative. My baby was delivered that day by Caesarian, and the pains went.

Then on Monday evening, the baby developed a fever and was admitted to special care, where he had a lumbar puncture, blood tests, bladder aspiration and IV antibiotics. However, we are now both out of hospital, and he is a lot better.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Cuthbert

Congratulations Suzy and welcome to your new son!  

It sounds as if you and your little boy have had a bit of a rough ride but I hope that now you can enjoy the new addition to your family.

Jules


----------



## becca

congrates suzy 
what a horrible start....glad all is well now.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hun

Suzy - Gosh that came around quickly! Sorry you had such a rough time, but hope that you are both recovering well. I know how long you waited to achieve this pregnancy and how special your beautiful boy must be!

    ​Welcome to the world Sean! ​Well done Suzy, DH and Jake!!!​    ​
Love
Hun and henry xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Suzy and Dh on the birth of your son Sean    

Congratulations to Jake on becoming a big brother 

Shelley xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Edna, your commute home sounds really rough. Wonderful how your little one makes you forget all about it.  You're so right in that looking for signs so early drives you mad.  I keep looking at my stomach wondering if anything is happening in there or if it'll be another heartbreak month.

Suzh, a huge congrats to you!!!      Sounds like you had a really rough and scary ride and relieved to hear everything is ok with you both.  Have you named him yet?  How you doing after the c-section?


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, I wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow.  I know it's very nerve racking with the embryos.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## becca

good luck claire 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CK78

Thank you girls! I am really nervous but i am going to go and have a nice bath and an early night and hope and pray that they make it tommorow.  Chat soon.

C
x


----------



## Mish3434

Just wanted to say good luck for Clare for 2morrow  for you

Shelley x


----------



## Keri

hi all

Clare~ Good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of those defrosting little eggies, may they thaw well hun xx  I agree, Venture photos are just gorg but soooo expensive.  we had ours done last year and couldn't decide on 1 so had 5 little ones!!!!!  we almost tripled our budget but who can resist, right!?

Becca~ it may well be implantation hun and brown, rather than red blood is gooder news hun.  hope test day brings that nice bfp but glad you are taking it easy 

R4F~ stop looking for those signs hun you'll send yourself   but i know it's hard when you are lying there thinking of nothing but!  

Julz~ hope your babies hold out a bit longer and that your scan goes well tomorrow

Lotties mom~ BMS = baby making sex!  (i think anyway!)  Hope Pinky and perky are settling in for the long haul as we type hun

Edna~ Hope the lovely af arrives soon for you

Katie~ Hope your friends labour's go well and yes, hope it's us soon!  hope your testing day brings good news

Scoop~ Hi hun, good luck with down regging and your tx

Suzy~ Congratulations on the birth of baby Sean, yay, great news

hi all

we're all fine this end, am on day 7 today so will pounce on dh this time next week   poor chap  .

am looking forward to a nice day with brody tomorrow, visiting nanny and baby group etc

Love to all and       thoughts to all

Keri xx


----------



## Edna

Suzy,

Many congratulations on the arrival of your new son. Sounds like a rocky start but glad you're now both doing well.

Clare,

Best of luck for tomorrow. Hope your little frosties defrost well.

Hi to everyone else.

lol


Edna


----------



## owennicki

Clare- thinking of you today, hope to hear how it goes x x x x x           

                    you can do it little frosties - go - go - go - go !!!!!!!!!!!

Love Nicki x x


----------



## becca

morning girls

  for me I'm afraid  ......... my clinic told me to test today as shut over the weekend.I'm not shocked as been bleeding since Tuesday (now full on ).  

both DH and i had a cry last night    ...then said right lets go out have dinner and have a chat on what we are going to do if it doesn't work !! we have decided to give it another shot in a few months...need a holiday first ! and then start !!

want to spend some time with jack, poor mite has been a little unsettled with mummy being out of action.

think im going to get dressed and do some shopping ......and buy a summer skirt as im so huge with all these drugs. 

becca xxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Becca

really sorry to hear your news sending you a big hug   thinking of you and your dh

LOL
Kate


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

scoop-hows stimms going? Any side effects yet?

Lottiesmom-hope the cyclogest demons have settled down now for you, its an evil drug, I keep having all these aches and things and you dont know if its the drugs or af or good signs!!!!!!!!  

clare-good luck for today, thinking of you

ready4-how are things with you? You said on your last post that when you were pg with even you were really tired, but did that start in your 2ww? I have been sooo tired over the last 4 days, but dont know if its a good sign or if its just the side effects or maybe just stress?!!! Sending you positive vibes  

suzy-congratulations on the birth of Sean, glad to hear that you are both home safe and well after your rocky start

Well both my friends produced baby boys the other day, one in hospital (Max) and one on the front seat of a car!!!!! (Blaydon) I'm now heading into wk 2 of the 2ww which I always think is the worst week, still having lots of little twinges and af type aches and pains and also extremely tired, but of course it all could be down to the cyclogest so really trying not to read anything into anything...just want to know one way or the other!!!!!!!

Loads of sticky vibes and baby dust for everyone

        

Hi to everyone else hope you all have a nice bank holiday weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

Becca - I am so sorry darling.  Sending big hugs to both you and DH.    Go and have some lovely shopping, a great holiday and give your little boy big big hugs, and come back and try again later.  We will all be here for you.

Clare25 - The venture photos sound lovely.  I have always thought about having one, but I am not the most photogenic, and they are expensive if you make a mistake.  I am sure yours is great though.  Good luck for today.  I am sure it is probably all over by now, and they are nicely tucked up for the long wait.

R4F - Hope you are enjoying the rest, and Evan is behaving himself.  Thanks I looked the recipe up from the link you posted.  Sounds yummy.  I am really lucky in that my little girl prefers vegetables to meat, so we almost have the struggle the other way around.  She does eat really well though.

Edna - Your commute sounds dreadful, I don't know how you manage it every day.  Big cuddles at the end of the day always seem to help though don't they.

Suzy - Congratulations to you all.  A dramatic entrance but worth it all I am sure.  Enjoy him won't you.

Keri - Thanks for the abbreviation lesson, that one was not on the official list.  You must test at almost the same day as me.  When is your test day?

Kate - Congrats to your 2 friends.  One in the front seat of the car sounds a bit scary though.  I hope everyone is OK.  Lets stick together and try to banish those cyclogest demons once and for all and try to get the lovely positive results we all want.

As for me.  No side effects anymore (apart from some nasty wind (TMI sorry) horrid cyclogest), which is very much like my last BFN so not holding out much hope, but as they always say it isn't over till the fat lady sings, and I am keeping my mouth firmly closed at the moment, and trying to keep myself busy to make the time go quicker.

Wishing everyone a great weekend and nice bank holiday for all those in the UK.  Good luck with all tests coming soon.  Babydust and positive vibes for everyone.


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Keri, I am sending myself loony (ha ha).  I find even when I'm at work (back on Monday) it's still all I think of.  Yah, each day is closer for you and dh to try again.  I'm wishing you all the best.

becca, am so sorry hun.  It's just devastating...know how you feel.  Glad you and dh have a plan and will take sometime for yourselves first.  Enjoy that holiday.  Go and give Jack a big hug.

lotties mom, np for the recipe.  That's great that your daughter loves veggies.  Our friend's daughter is the same and she's worried about the protein.  Guess we'll always be worried one way or another.  Isn't it hard how we just want a sign?  Try and stay positive.

kate, I'm hanging in there thanks...and you?  As for the tiredness last time, yes that started during the 2ww...and I was pregnant (but it just didn't stay for us)...so am hoping that's a great sign for you.  I had no energy and my stomach got tight and I felt like I needed to lie down to relax it.  Am hoping for you!

I'm still planning on taking it easy this weekend and then return to work on Monday.  I'm sure dh and Evan will be in and out as it's not fair to make then sit in and veg too.  TV on the weekend sucks though.  We tell Evan that mommy's tummy hurts so he'll be careful, but he still comes charging over with books for me to read to him and of course they land right on my stomach.  Little guy just doesn't understand.

Hope everyone has a good weeknd.


----------



## CK78

Hello all

Just a quick one from me as i am resting up with 2 lovely embies on board!!!!!! YIPPPPEEEEE!

What a day!  Our 2 hour journey took 3 hours so we ended up being 1/2 hour late - good job we allowed plenty of time.  Blummin roadworks and b/hol traffic.

Anyway both embryos defrosted and 100% in tact 1x 5 cell and 1x 2 cell which we were delighted about.  Cant believe how lucky we are to have them both back home with us.

Feel worn out and am going to have a really chilled out weekend.

Thank you all so much for your good luck wishes it really means a lot and i definately think you egged those embies on to come back to mummy!

have a good weekend all.

C
x


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Clare~ Great news bout the 2 now on board, here are some ((((((((sticky)))))))) vibes for the embies

Becca~ So sorry to hear your news hun.  Take time out for you, dh and your son but glad to hear you have a game plan and you'll be back here soon xx

Kate12~ 2 boys arhhh that's nice but don't like the sound of giving birth on the front seat!!!  nice names too.  Hope your 2nd week of the 2ww goes quickly for you xx

Lotties mom~ I'm not on 2ww yet hun, only day 8 of cycle, so will hopefully (fingers crossed) ovulate next week, who knows with my body though!!

R4F~ hope you are doing ok in your 2ww hun, take it easy at work on monday

Have had a nice day, done lots of walking but brody's teething badly again and has had a temp of 39.4 tonight, just hope he has a good nights sleep, for all of us!

love to all and enjoy the weekend and bank holiday (for us in UK)

Keri xx


----------



## Edna

Hi all,

Becca,   so sorry that you weren't successful. Good that you have a plan and some things to look forward to.

Lottiesmum, I only work part time now but still find the commute a pain particularly on hot days. Your right though big cuddles from my little girl always makes the world seem better. Cyclogest is the pits isn't it? But hopefully helping nature along. Try to stay positive and sending you lots of fairydust.

Kate, congrats to both your friends (although don't fancy giving birth in the front seat of a car). Sending you loads of sticky vibes.

Clare, Your journey sounds hellish, glad that you were able to get there in the end. Congrats on getting 2 great embies. Take it nice and easy and relax so they can snuggle in.

Keri, hope that Brody's OK and has a good nights sleep.

Ready4family, hope you have a nice relaxing weekend. Maybe time to get the DVDs out...

Anyway AF finally arrived     so I've booked our FET cycle. due to start sniffing on 14th June with baseline on 29th June. Happy and relieved to have some dates and being able to get going. Not looking forward to the drugs, Synarel made me feel so depressed last time so I'm hoping I'll have a better reaction than last time...

Have a great weekend everyone.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, yah!  Am very happy for you that the 2 embryos survived and are back where they belong.  Both of us through the worry of them not surviving for nothing.  So, welcome to the 2ww.  Are you working or taking time off?  Do you have help with your son?  Wishing you all the best and sending you positive vibes.

Keri, oh no, poor Brody's teething again.  Just feel so bad for them.  Hope those (molars?) come in soon so the pain eases for him.

Edna, horray for AF (the only time we're happy for it).  It does feel better having dates doesn't it?  Something to aim for.  Hope the meds are easier for you this time.  Did you discuss if there are other options aside from Synarel?

Gonna go make Evan's dinner...first time all week since monday's transfer (but made ahead on the weekend).  Dh is taking him to the dr today due to discharge from his eyes...feel bad not being there as I'm the one that always takes him.


----------



## Imogen

Hello everybody  

Just wanted to say a MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO SUZY AND FAMILY 

on the arrival of your new wee boy. Sounds like you had a tough time, then a c-section, then your baby boy went through the mill too.  Thank goodness you are all home safe and sound now.  Hope you are feeling okay, (I know c-sections can be tough!) and that your darling boy is doing well and that you now get to enjoy him after such a tumultous start!  We never 'have it easy' do we, from conception right through to arrival!!!

much love to you, your new boy, and all your family, and big 

CONGRATULATIONS

again.

Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Imogen

Also

wanted to say

big hello and lots of babydust to all cycling and all preparing and all recovering (as it were).  

So sorry I've not done any decent personals for a very long time, but almost 30 weeks now and SPD kicked in big time, marriage still v rocky and my 2 and a bit year old has suddenly decided he is 18 (or at least is acting like it!) so most of the time I feel like crying with sheer tiredness  

Will try to do a 'proper' post to everyone early next week when hopefully batteries will be a bit recharged.

love to all,
Imogen.x.


----------



## Scoop

Hi guys
I wonder if any of you can help
Well, after overresponding the first time and not responding very well last time i was hoping for something in the middle...instead my blood test results showed yesterday that I haven't responded to the puregon so my dose has been upped from 200 to 300 with anohter blood test on Monday. I am so fed up!!! I have been feeling so positive and now I just feel so frustrated! I have been doing everything right - although have read that whey powder drinks might help? Does anyone have experience of this? Last time we battled on and I got 10 eggs and 2 embryos (BFN obviously!) but it was so stressful knowing that it could have been abandoned at any point and literally touch and go. Can't believe this is happening again...just feel so low but have to be brave and positive for DS - it's so hard!! Why can't i just give him a brother or sister??!!!!
Any help/previous experience of this happening with a positive outcome gatefully received!





Scoop


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie to say Huge Congrats to Suzy on your new arrival       

Will be back later,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## CJ

Hi Becca I'm so sorry to read your news,    wish you luck with future tx.

Love CJ xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Suzy many congratulations on the birth of your baby boy   .Hopefully things will have calmed down now , after your eventful time and you can all enjoy the newset member of your family  

Hi girls, thanks for your kind messages, I'm so sorry if I sounded like I was moaning, really didn't mean to. Feel less tired at the moment which is good (Finley has stopped waking at 5am which helps  ) I have to say though my two are total angels and are so good to look after I'm sure this feeling tiredness isn't down to them, I thinks it's down to iron levels, had a test done last wk so will know soon.

Hope everyone doing tx is coping o.k?

Kate on your 2nd wk  now  where I have i been, bet time is dragging for you though I remember the last wk of all my 2ww's and it's hell. Have everything crossed for you Hun xxx

Hi Imogen, hows your DS sleeping going? any luck with getting him to stay in bed? Hope your not in too much discomfort , nearly on the home stretch now  

Love CJ xx


----------



## GAIL M

Becca,

So very sorry to read your news,  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Imogen, sounds like things are pretty rough for you now.  Sending you big hugs and hope things are ok between you and dh.

Scoop, poor you with the rollecoaster.  Seems like one extreme or another.  Don't know any answers, but can feel your frustration.  My MIL always says "it's not IF you'll get pregnant, it's WHEN".  Just hold onto that thought, and maybe with the increased dosage you'll see good results on Monday.  I'm sure they're being really cautious after overstimulating.  Wishing you all the best.  Try and stay positive hun.  Big hugs.

CJ, glad you're feeling better today.

Not much new here.  Dh and Evan are home today (but have gone out for the afternoon) so have a bit of company.  My stomach today has been funny...kind of warm and tired...like I need to lie down.  Not sure if that's a good thing or not..just feel like it doesn't want to relax.  

Evan has been wanting my attention and has found a fun game of "pulling mommy's hair" (while i'm lying down on the sofa, he comes from behind). He giggles and giggles.  He's also rough with stuff with me because he doesn't understand, although this morning was kind of sweet as he gently petted my stomch since "mommy's tummy hurts" (i.e. so he must be gentle).  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  I'm back at work on Monday and would rather be at home with talk shows and reading.


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Thanks Ready4Family, your words really cheered me up! And you're right - when not if! Kept meaning to say what a great choice of name your DS has! When do you test? Hang in there, am just hoping I get to the 2ww! Feels a long way off at the moment....
Becca. sorry to hear your news. BFNs really suck!
Congrats Suzy on the new arrival!
not much to report here, had a protein shake yesterday and went to bed with a hot water bottle on my tummy hoping to encourage those little follies! Have also stopped going to the gym...does anyone have any thoughts on whether this affects egg production or not? Clinic says it's fine but psychologically I just feel I need to take it easy right now and let my body do its thing. Hate it though as I love working up a sweat and am quite a keen runner too....Oh well, it will be so worth it!
No side effects which makes me think the drugs are still not working. Guess we will find out tomorrow. Gosh, this is so frustrating....
Blood test followed by shopping and lunch at John Lewis with DH and DS so that will cheer me up!
Kate, hope you are enjoying 2ww!
CJ and Imogen, hope you are managing to catch up on a few zzzzzz
Speak soon
Scoop


----------



## ready4Family

Hi everyone,

It's quiet here over.

Scoop, glad you're feeling better.  When I'm feeling down about it, I always remind myself of my MIL's words...especially since it's worked for both of us before.  Don't know about the exercising, but can't imagine it being a problem at the moment.  You'll just need to stop once you have ec.  Can't see it harming now as you're keeping yourself healthy as that's the best thing.  Maybe check with your clinic again tomorrow if you're concerned.  Good luck tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.  Glad you're following the scan up with two of the most important people.  I love your son's name too (ha ha).  

Today is my last quiet day at home, as it's back to work tomorrow.  Really wish I could be off work next week, but that would mean burning another 5 days vacation (ontop of the 4 I took this past week).  Work is boring now so it's gonna be a long week.  Then I test next MOnday.  Why does test day always fall on a work day

Yesterday I had the tired stomach feeling (which I had last time), but today I don't feel that and feel completley normal.  So now am worrying that something was happening but now it's not.  (I'll always have that fear since last time our positive turned negative a few days later).  Sometimes I just wish I could look into the future to spare the ups and downs.  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Ready4-I feel exactly the same, yest I really felt like there was something going on in there but today I feel completely normal!!!!! It is sooo frustrating!!!! Like you I have also had positives that have very quickly turned into negatives before so I worry that they began to implant and then something went wrong. I try to keep myself positive but it is very hard to stay positive every day for 2wks, especially when you are analysing every little twinge or funny feeling!!! Despite all of that I hope you have managed to have a relaxing weekend? How is Evans eye?   

Scoop-fingers crossed for your blood test tom, hope those levels have improved. As for the exercising, I'm sure it isn't a problem but I would just do what feels right for you and your body at this moment in time. If going to the gym makes you feel good and relaxes you then I would go, but if you don't feel up to it or you are worried about it then don't go, whatever feels right for you.

CJ-hope your iron levels are ok and if not I'm sure the iron tablets will sort you out!!! I always find the 2nd week of the 2ww the worst, it seems to go so much slower than the 1st and you are expecting things to happen ie pg signs or af signs its sending me a little bit   and a little bit  !!!

Imogen-nice to see you posting again, cant believe you are 30wks already where has that time gone?! Sorry you are suffering badly with the SPD, did you have it with your first pregnancy?

Edna-good to see that you have got a date booked for starting FET, it always feels better when you have a date in the diary doesn't it and the 14thjune will be here before you know it!!

Keri-hows Brody now? Has he got any of his 4 back molars yet, my ds is 2 next month and he's had no new teeth come through for about 9mths, he's just waiting for the 4 back ones, he gets all the signs then nothing appears, he gets a few wks rest then it all starts again and still nothing appears!!!!! I cant wait until he has got all of them they are so painful for them aren't they?!

Clare-good news about your 2 embies, welcome to the 2ww club!!!!!! Lets hope we are all "in the club" soon!!!!! Sending you loads of sticky vibes   

lottiesmom-how are you? Any other signs yet? When is your test date?   

Well nothing really to report here, just slowly sending myself mad with the usual 2ww paranoia!!! Have got 2 hpts sitting in the cupboard waiting for the end of the week!!!! Felt very positive yest but thats all changed today, not for any particular reason just got those negative blues!!!!

Anyway hope you are all having a nice weekend despite the weather

Loads of positive vibes for us all        

LOL
Kate


----------



## lotties mom

Hi all

Just to let you know af started to rear her ugly head this morning so I did a test and got a BFN.  Proper test date is tomorrow so not holding out much hope now.  Feeling a bit mixed up at the moment so going for a big cuddle with DH and DD all day today.  Will post properly soon.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Lotties mum, so sorry that you got a BFN  . Have lots of big cuddles with your beautiful DD.

Kate, the tww is certainly the fortnight from hell, try to stay positive and keep those pee sticks locked away until test day. Yes I'm relieved to have dates and as you say 14th June is just around the corner...

Ready4 family, try to stay positive hun its still early days and no symptoms doesn't mean it hasn't worked. Hope going back to work today wasn't too horrible. As for meds I don't get a choice at my clinic its Synarel. If I'm honest I think any d/r drug would have the same impact I need my hormones to feel positive and can tell where I am in my cycle from how I'm feeling. Really not looking forward to the menopause...  

Scoop, I'm sure the increased dose will help kick those follies into action. I'm sure going to the gym will be fine if your clinic is happy with it. I always find exercise lifts my mood, must be those lovely endorphins kicking in. As long as you don't push it too hard or start doing something new.  

CJ, hope you feel less tired soon. Iron can make a massive difference so if this is the cause at least you should have a relatively easy solution.

Well hope everyone’s having a better weekend than us. Evelyn brought home ANOTHER diarrhea and vomiting bug and has kindly shared it with us. So started off the weekend with her throwing up and feeling lousy and by the time she’s back to her bouncy self we've got our heads down the loo and all she  wants to do is play. Oh well think we're all on the road to recovery now.

Take care everyone.

lol


Edna


----------



## shiabni12

Lottiesmom

So sorry to hear your news sending you a massive   thinking of you

LOL
Kate


----------



## Smurfs

Becca

Just wanted to say I am sorry to hear about your BFN. Like I have said I am always here for you if you need to chat.

Take good care and love to Paul.

Shaz xxx


----------



## becca

lottiemom

oh hunnie im so sorry i know how your feeling.......... 

try and keep that chin up (i just went to mums for the weekend so i could just chill out)

hope you recover soon.....

much love to your dh dd too

becca xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

kate, sounds like we're really in the same boat.  I think it was worse going from a positive to negative since it started with such hope and happiness.  Have you felt anything?  Evan's eye is much better thanks.  He's on drops and have helped right away.  Have you decided to test yourself?  Don't think I will this time as last time we had a rollercoaster when I tested too early and so I thought it was over.  It was the next day that the clinic reported a positive.  So if a negative, don't give up..it may just be too early to test.

lotties mom, so sorry to hear about af.  It's so disappointing isn't it?  Hope you're doing ok, and keep hugging that beautiful daugher of yours.

Edna, sorry that your clinic only offers one med.  Hope it's ok for you this time.  Poor you guys with being so sick.  They come home with all sorts of nasty bugs. Hope you're all feelign better.

Scoop, how did your scan go?

I'm back at work today and feeling kind of down as I feel no different than I did before I left.  Today is ok, catching up with emails and things, but otherwise am waiting on answers to questions so can't do too much (i.e. the day is slow).  Well, we're half way there and then we'll know.

Gonna go and try and grab the photocopier while no one is around.  I have to copy all my clinic receipts so I can submit the medication costs.

Hi to all.


----------



## CK78

Hello everyone

Becca - So sorry to read your news , big hugs to you - it is so awful isn't it. I think thats a good idea to have a lovely holiday before you try again with fresh enthusiasm! 

R4F - Wow half way!  Has it gone slow for you?  I am on day 4 and i am really trying to not to over analyse everything as nothing may even have happened yet even if its going to!  DH is back to work tomorrow so my life has got to get back to normal - it has been lovely to relax and just lay down while DH has looked after F.  I don't go out to work - but i do work from home for our own business but i look after F at the same time so it can be quite hectic so i am trying to do the minimum over next 2 weeks.  Do you test after 14 days?  My clinic have said 16 but i am hoping i resist the pee stick and see if AF arrives or not.  I have never made it to test day on my negative cycles without AF arriving.  Hope your week at work gets a little bit busier just so the time goes quicker for you. Oh and isn't it amazing and brilliant that both of our 2 frosties made it!

Lottiesmum -       no words can help i know but i am thinking of you and so sorry things have not turned out as we all would want them to.

Nicki - where have you got to?!  Hope things are OK with you and you are getting excited to see your bean on the screen soon!

Kate - i hope today is another positive day - its so weird - i am the same i wake up either 1 way or the other and there seems to be no reason why.  Although saying that today i am swinging from - to + !  As i said before DH is going back to work tomorrow so i don't think i will have time to think about it.  Hope you resist those pee sticks until test day!

Edna - hope you are feeling better today.  Its so hard to look after a toddler when you are feeling rough isn't it - as well as it is usually after you have had a couple of rough days looking after said toddler when they have had it!

scoop - hope the blood test went OK and you had a scrummy lunch and some retail therapy in JL!  Did you have puregon last time?  I had that my first time but my eggs were not so good so the next time i had menopur which was much better.

Suzy - Congratulations on the birth of your son!

CJ - glad to hear Finley's waking time has improved!  

Hi to everyone else - hope you have all had a good bank holiday weekend - at least the weather has been better today -  we had thunder lightning and torrential rain here yesterday.

I think i am going to have to get myself a ticker for a countdown for my venture photos as i am so excited about getting them!  I just hope when they come they are as amazing as i remember!

Going back to the sofa before normality hits me tomorrow!

C
x


----------



## CJ

Hi Lottie's mum, I'm so sorry to hear about your negative   I really hope it works for you soon, as I do for all you girls , I know nothing any of us can say will take away the hurt and dissapointment but just wanted you to know how sorry I am.

Love CJ x


----------



## CJ

Hi Edna sorry to hear you have all been ill, it's awful when everyone gets it, glad to hear your on the mend though. hopefully you have your lot of a while, well youcan always hope  

Hi Kate, wow only 5 days, god I'm getting a bit nervous for you , hope your o.k and remember you can't read anything into your symptoms or lack of them (I remember the the last wks of my 2ww ) , I was so sure my AF was coming, the back ache I had was awful. Wishing you so much luck   

HI Clare, thunder and lightening, gosh at least it wasn't that bad here   much better today though. Hope your photos are as good as you hope, you'll have to put some in the gallery for us all to see when they come  

Love CJ xx


----------



## GAIL M

So sorry to hear your news Lotties Mum  

Luv
Gailx

p.s. will try catch up soon girls


----------



## Yoda

Lotties Mum so sorry honey.   . as the others have said some time soon   

Love Yodaxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

have been really naughty and silly couldn't resist the call of the pee stick this am as its 4days before af would be due, of course it was BFN, why am I surprised. I know its testing to early, but according to their pack there is a 53% chance of getting an accurate result 4 days before af due!! I know I'm silly and should have waited longer as I'm only causing myself more anguish but I think its because last week I really felt as tho something was happening and I felt really positive but since Sat I've felt nothing and just feel normal!! I've got no af signs but that doesn't really mean anything as with my other BFNs I didn't start af until I stopped the cyclogest. Anyway,send the pee stick police round for me   I def wont test again now until fri, but I fear the worst!!!

Sorry its a me post, will do personals later!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## CK78

​
NOOOOOOOO! It means nothing....... it is way to early to mean anything. Stand back from the pee sticks and go find that positve head again!

Good luck for friday ! And no testing until then! 

Clare
x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all, 

Clare, yep the 2ww is pretty slow. Actually I guess the first week wasn't too bad as I totally veged with books and tv (which I rarely get a minute to rest these days with Evan), but I'm back at work now and am not busy so this week will be torture.  It's hard not trying to analyse evertyhing (or worry about not feeling anything) isn't it?  Must be really hard for you to get things done at work while looking after your son.  At least you'll be really busy to keep your mind off it.  Yes, I return for a test exactly 2 weeks from the transfer date (on Mon). Wonder why your clinic makes you wait an extra 2 days.  Don't they know how hard each day waiting is  May AF stay away this time for you!    Yes, it's wonderful that both our little ones survived the defrost!  Silly question (but I'm not from the UK).  I remember you excited about the venture photos when you got them taken.  What exactly are they of?

kate, don't give up.  Last cycle I also tested 4 days before test date and it showed negative and then got a positive at the clinic the next day.  So the reading may not be strong enough to read yet.  Good luck for Friday...will be thinking of you.

Another day at work.  I'd rather be at home with books and tv since I'm not so busy at work these days.  Am still feeling completley normal so am feeling quite negative about it...and we have no frosties left so we'll have to go through the whole ivf process again.  For the first time this morning, I thought about how I don't want Monday (i.e test day) to come as at the moment, it's still unknown, but on Monday I'll be devastated.  

Hope everyone is well and had a great weekend.


----------



## CK78

Hiya R4F

Not a silly question at all! Venture are really modern portrait photos - they are kind of like modern art/photos, they dont get you to pose for the camera.  We just went and had fun with finn with some of his favourite toys and just played around while the photographer snapped away and got really casual pics.  One of the ones we chose is going to make quite a statement as it is 28"x28" of finns face!  He looked so perfect and it made me cry to see it and i just cant wait to get it.  The other one is a combo of me an dh, F and dh, f and me and F on his own. oh and 1 of all 3 of us!

Have you always lived in canada?  I am sorry if you have already said - i must have missed it!

I dont get a blood test from my clinic or my gp they only advise pee sticks!  So i think they say 16 days to make sure the result is acurate i suppose - i just hope i can last that long.  1 Minute i think i will and the next i dont know! Will you do a preg test before you go the clinic?

Right i must get back to my work - f's nan and grandad have taken him out for a walk so i must make the most of finley free time - i miss him tho!

C
x


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, now I get why you're so excited about the photos.  There's nothing like natural pictures where you're not posing.  You really capture the moment.  They sound lovely too with the close up of your son's face (how precious!) and the family ones too.  Yep, I was born and raised in Canada.  Found this site when going through fertility stuff trying for Evan and it's been so amazing..such support.  I think our system is a little different (e.g. we only have a public one) and the meds are often different (but same idea), but we're all emotionally and physically going through the same thing.  Oh ok..that makes sense then why they'd make you wait 16 days.  It's so tough to hold out isn't it?  Glad you have support at home to help look after your son so you can get some work done.  I'm sneaking in a post at lunch.


----------



## becca

STAY AWAY FROM THEM KATE

                 

4 DAYS IS TO EARLY TO TEST HUNNIE...........GIVE IT A FEW MORE DAYS HUNNIE.

R4F & CLAIRE I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU BOTH TOO.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Thank you for sending the pee stick police around   !!!! It was a complete moment of madness, which I regret now, but the urge was overwhelming this am!!!! It my 6th txt and the only one I've succumbed to pee sticks this early, you would think I would know better wouldnt you?!

ready4-what is your job, if you don't mind me asking? The 2nd week of the 2ww always seems to be the worst to me, it really drags doesnt it?! Sending you positive vibes  

Clare-your piccs sound lovely when will you get them? I have had fet as well and in the info the clinic gave me it said that if you cant get there for a blood test 12days post et then to do a hpt 3wks post et!!!! Which sounds like a nightmare, anyway when we actually went for the et they said to do a hpt 14days post et!!! When I got my BFP with my ds I tested positive with a hpt the day before the blood test so that would have been 13days, but of course I suppose it all depends on how early or late the embies implant doesnt it?!!!!!!!!! Its enough to send you crazy! Sending you loads of positive vibes  

Becca-how are you doing?

Well have seen my friends baby today, he's one week old and gorgeous, brought up a lot of feelings both positive and negative, I felt quite drained by the time I left. I just cant imagine not having a baby brother/sister for my ds, he loved Max, he couldnt stop looking at him and kept trying to give him toys to play with!!! I wish it was Friday tom!!!!!!

      for us all

LOL
Kate


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

Hope you are all well.

Kate, not easy to wait when you know you've got those pee sticks in the bathroom cupboard is it? Suggest you lock it until Friday, which will be here soon. Your friends baby sounds gorgeous. Keep positive that your DS will have that brother or sister soon.

Ready4family, I didn't realise you were in Canada (very slow!) I was wondering why you had to work bank holiday Monday but I guess it wasn't a bank holiday where you are.

CJ, I live in hope that we don't get anything else for a while but as Evelyn is at nursery we do seem to get everything going. I think shes building an excellent immune system.

Clare, you are so right that getting a bug after looking after an ill toddler seems to make it harder. Oh well we're on the road to recovery. Interesting explanation on the date discrepancy. I guess it makes sense as a blood test is going to pick up lower levels of HCG than a pee stick. Your Venture photo sounds lovely.

Little to report here. Everyone still feeling a little fragile so had a quiet day hanging out at home (fortunately I don't work Tuesdays).

Catch you all later.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning,

becca, thanks hun.  Hope you're doing ok.

kate, I don't blame you for testing (and even so early).  You're so dying to know and if the pee sticks are just sitting there.  Oooooh, so tempting.  I don't mind at all you asking about my job.  I'm a software developer for a bank, at least I just sit all day which is good wrt the 2ww.  Probably the most worrysome part is the drive to and from work as I take highways and it's bumpy.  I'm sure it was hard seeing your friend's baby.  It'll happen hun...your son will be a big brother.  It worked once, it'll work again.

Edna, yep, I'm in Canada.  We had a long weekend last week (my ET day).  Hope your household is feeling better real soon.

I've felt kind of silly, but the past few days at the end of the day at work, I've been turning on the car, cranking up the air conditioning and then standing outside the car for a few minutes.  I'm so worried cause they said to avoid 'saunas' and hot baths, etc and the car gets so hot sitting in the sun all day.  Am probably over dueing it, but would rather be safe than sorry. 

Nothing new to report here.  Am quite convinced it hasn't worked though since I'm comparing to my last two positives.  Both were different but I did have signs.  Am already figuring out that I'll probably return to the clinic next weekend to discuss ivf again as af tends to come around 4 days after stopping the meds.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

just a quick post from me tonight, looks like its all over as I have started spotting today, if all my other BFNS are anything to go by I wont start full blown af until stop taking meds. I am going to stick with it until fri and do another test, but in my heart I know the result already. I am convinced that something did happen tho as last week I felt so different and had a really strong feeling that something was happening, then on Saturday it all changed overnight. But perhaps I am just fooling myself, whatever, the outcome is still the same isn't it and I'm gutted!!!

Anyway loads of luck to all you other ladies who are still flying the flag for us H4AM girls and may we all hear some positive news soon.

         

LOL
Kate


----------



## Edna

Kate,

Just read your post and wanted to give you a big hug  . So sorry that this cycle hasn't worked.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Oh kate, am so sorry to hear you're spotting.  It's just awful...I know your pain.  Sending you a big hug.


----------



## becca

oh kate hunnie..i so know how your feeling ....but please try and hold out..you never know.......... your sounding just like me last week.........i felt preggie in week one then fine week two..and the spotting on day ten sent me loopy with the pee sticks everyday till day 14.

i just soooooooooooooooooo hope it has worked

all my love

becca xxxxxxxx


----------



## becca

r4f claire

not long now girls keep thinking positive.

xxxxxxxxxxxx

nothing to report on me girls....got a appointment in 2wks to see consultant so fingers cross il have some updates.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi girls

thanks for your messages, more bleeding so did another 1st response test this am which was a def BFN, so have stopped the drugs cant see the point in continuing now I feel like I have taken this harder than my other BFNs which is odd as I didnt have my gorgeous ds then, but I think I just assumed that because the last txt worked that this one would automatically go the same way, I think I got a bit carried away with myself, after all it did take 5 attempts before we got that BFP before!!!
Anyway I am going to phone the clinic tom and tell them the result and ask them the earliest date for starting next FET. We have got 3embies left for one more try and if that doesnt work it will be the end of the road for us in txt options, so I just want to get on with it, I dont want to have to wait another few months before I can even start the next go. Does anybody know how close together you can have 2 txts, I cant remember what they recommend?

Anyway thanks again for your support through this and still sending out loads of positive vibes for you others lets hope for some good news soon.
     

LOL
Kate


----------



## Mish3434

Kate,  Sorry to hear your news hun   take care of yourself

Shelley xx


----------



## ready4Family

kate, am so sorry again for your result.  Last month we had our first attempt again after having Evan and I felt the exact same as you when it turned negative.  Like you, I assumed that it would work since evan was our first ivf (after many IUIs).  Not sure if it's the same at your clinic, but after our fet my dr did a biopsy (just to help implantation and also test the tissue) and then she gave me meds to bring on af and we went right into another fet (the current one).  Wishing you all the best and may your fet work.


----------



## CJ

Hi Kate I'm so sorry Hun, I really wished for a positive for you, I really hope you can get started soon on your next FET as it sounds like you'd like to.
Wish you so much luck for your future go, will all be rooting for you  

Love CJ xx


----------



## Hun

Just wanted to send my comiserations to Kate  and Becca  
So sorry this wasn't your time girls 

Hun xx


----------



## Keri

hi  ya

Sorry I've been AWOL for a bit...............

Becca, Kate and Lotties mom~ So sorry to hear of your BFN's, big (((((((hugs)))))))) to all of you. I know it's hard but like R4F said (I think!) it's happened before, it's gonna happen again, I'm sure of it.  Hang onto that thought  xx

Keri xx


----------



## Scoop

Hi girls
So sorry Kate and Becca - it really sucks doesn't it?? I hate that feeling when you think something has happened and you spend ages convincing yourself you are pregnant and then it's still BFN and you feel like you have been imagining everything....
News from me. The second blood test on Monday showed my levels were rising so they upped the dose slightly again. My scan on Wed showed 5 or 6 follies on each side all measuring around 8mm. So good news - but I guess my body is just slow to get going. Felt awful yesterday, swollen, uncomfortable etc. but nothing today so am panicking that I am not feeling anything now! Another scan tomorrow followed by hypnotherapy which should sort me out.
We are hoping for EC around Wed or Thurs of next week assuming my follies grow to 17mm by then!! So fingers crossed.
Hun, nice to hear from you. How are you? I see you are exploring other options. What are these if I may be so nosy? Tell me to bog off if I am!
Hello to everyone else and will catch up more after scan tomorrow.

Scoop


----------



## Keri

Hi

Am so sorry I've not been around for a while but we've had a awful week.

I've been going to a Baby group, led by our wonderful HV since brody was around 3 months old and all the mommy's have gotten to know each other really well, all have babies roughly the same age.  One of the mommy's came to group last week (we meet on a friday afternoon each week) and everything was like normal, plenty of gossip, laughter etc.  

Come saturday afternoon, she was on life support, after having a huge brain haemorrhage.  On monday her DH was told she was brain dead and her life support was going to be turned off  She was only 40 and none of us can get our heads around the fact that she's gone, leaving her DH and DS (17mths) behind without a mommy.

Have just been in a daze ever since, just can't believe that she won't be there tomorrow.  Her DH is bringing their DS and I'm so dreading seeing him, I mean, what do you say?  It'll be nice to see them both but just don't want to upset him, by all of us crying, so am going to do my hardest to stay strong and keep it together.

Sorry to be all     but I feel so lost

keri xx

Am due to hopefully ovulate soon but ttc seems to have gone a bit to the back of our minds at the moment xx


----------



## shiabni12

Keri

what terrible news and what a shock for you all sending you a massive   words are not enough when something like that happens, its just so quick, exactly the same thing happened to a male friend of mine a few years ago leaving him a widower with a 2yr old son, life is just so cruel. I'm sure her dh will find strength in coming to see you and the other mums and tots and being at a place where he knows his wife had many good times.

Thinking of you

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

keri

what a horrid thing to happen..when you see him try and involve him...i imagin he will want to do everything hes wife did....so get him into the little group i think it will ease things for you girls and him.

kate

im so sorry on your neg.....i totally understand how you feel i thought it would work this time as got my ds too.............as for starting again the clinic told me the next af which would be junes af...so not sure whats yours will say !!! i turned mine down want to speak to consultanat first and maybe do july as need to find the pennies again !!!
keep us updated !!!!

r4f & claire hope you gals are ok 
xxxxx


----------



## Edna

Hi Keri,

That is the most terrible news. Life is so cruel. You must be devastated to lose your friend. And that poor little boy and his dad must be heartbroken. I hope this afternoon isn't too bad. I'm sure his dad is trying to make things as normal as possible for his son, so whilst I'm sure it will be very hard as you say you need to stay strong and be there for them. Its even more important to have good friends in difficult times. 

Big hugs.


Edna


----------



## BettySpaghetti

Hi,

I had a similar thing happen when a friend of mine died suddenly from an unknown heart condition at 24, leaving her 10 week old son and her young husband behind.

I think it is amazing how people who find themselves in this position find the inner strength to be strong for others as well as for themselves.

We also dreaded seeing him, to know what to say, but you know it really wasn't so bad and we were able to chat openly with each other about her.  Children, also are a great healer, I believe, as they are a purpose in life.

Anyway, enough of my ramblings and I hope he is coping well (as well as can be expected) when you see him

BettySpaghetti x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

kate, hope you're doing ok hun.

Scoop, great news on your scan. So glad to hear that you are responding to the meds.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow. And hopefully ec will be mid next week as planned.

Keri, I'm just in tears reading your post.  I don't even have the words to respond.  Just can't imagine.  Her Dh sounds really strong trying to keep things normal for their DS.  The group will be hard....don't think I'd hold it together either.  As others have said..life is so cruel and unfair.  Hugs to you all.


----------



## Minkey

Hello,

I'm back - after weeks & weeks with no internet we are finally up & runninga again.

Keri - what awful news, it is so so sad.  Just be yourself and include him in what you do x

Sorry I haven't got the time to go back & read from where I left off, so sorry for the lack of personals.  Update on my is that we had our appointment with our old clinic & we are set to give IUI another try in July.  As it worked well for us last time (on the second go) it seems silly not to do the same thing again.  Excited & nervous to be starting again.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Minkey-welcome back good news on the IUI, Julys not far off now.

Keri-How did it go today?

Ready4-how are things with you, how many days until test day?

Scoop-glad to hear things are looking up now on your stimms, fingers crossed for ec on wed/thurs

becca-have you got an appt booked to see your consultant?

Claire-how are things?

Sticky and positive vibes to all you 2ww girls      

Have been feeling really low today, its hit me harder than I thought it would and has brought back alot of painful memories, I dont know if I have mentioned it on here before but I suffered with post natal depression after my ds was born although my cpn thinks I had probably been depressed for a long time before that and it had not been picked up. Anyway, it has taken me a long time to get my self back on track since then and to enjoy life again (although I never had a problem bonding with ds thank goodness) and I've always been worried that trying txt again would knock me backwards. Today has been a very black day I have to say, but its the weekend tom so have got dh at home and then I see my cpn next wk so can talk things through with her.
On the positive side I called the clinic to tell them it was a BFN and to ask when we could go again and they said after my next af, but they are shut for most of aug as they are moving to new premises, typical!!!! SO it might have to be the one after that, but I can cope with that wait, so heres to a nice summer and making the most of the sunshine!!!!!!! 

Sorry I didnt mean that to turn into such waffle!!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

Kate don't ever think your being a waffle.we are all here for you.

well on a positive note you can have a good summer ............have a few drinkies and get back on track in Aug ready for when the clinic  re opens again.

my appointment is on the 12th June..........so fingers cross i can find out where we will go from there.....thinking of starting on Julys AF so day 21 (sniffing ) will be Aug ......... thats if we can find the funds.

have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## CK78

Hi all 

well i am going crazy - the first week was fine but i am really losing the plot now!
Dont really feel anything today so dont know if thats good or not!  

R4F - hows it going hun?  So close to test date for you.  i will be thinking of you and sending lots of        

Keri - i hope you managed ok at the baby group, its such a hard situation but as minkey said all you can do is be there and include him.

Kate -      Sorry to hear you are feeling low, its so hard to deal with a neg as its all the emotion and the journey of tx and the come down on the drugs - just make sure you take plenty of time for you to get better and try not to get stressed.  Its good you are getting support ( what does cpn stand for)? I hope you can enjoy your weekend with dh and ds.  Think of the future and this is just a hurdle you have to get over to get to the future.  And as becca said we are all here for you when you are feeling low - or high!

Becca - Not long til your appoinment then, it sometimes helps to plan next tx after a bfn doesnt it - gives you hope that you are doing something.  Good luck.

Enjoy your weekend girls.  Chat soon - hi to everyone i havent had time to mention.

C
x


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Baby group was so hard on friday, our friends Dh and Ds came with her sister for support and my god, he's such a brave man, he held it together the whole 2 hours we were with him and talked about her non stop.  We all shed a tear here and there but hopefully when he didn't see us, as we wanted to support him as much as we could.  Everyone is in shock still and I think it's finally hitting me now that she has gone, i can't seem to stop   and little things start me off again.  Their Ds seems to be coping well too, although he has had them all in tears when he reaches out to a photo of Jo and goes "mommy" and kisses photos of her.  

Ta for all your kind words

I'll be back tomorrow night to do personal's and get back into things!  No ovulation yet on my part but today is day 17 and I ovulated around day 19 so fingers crossed

Love to all

Keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all (or middle of the night for you gals in the uk),

Minkey, welcome back.  That's great that you'll start again with an IUI in a month or so.  I know how you feel being both excited and nervous.

kate, I'm doing ok thanks.  Monday is our big test.  I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time with the results.  It's totally normal as this is such an up and down emotional rollercoster.  Sounds like you've had a rough time in the past too.  Just try and focus on your wonderful son and family, and the good things the future will bring.  Hugs to you.

becca, sounds like you're not too far from trying again.  Do you have any frosties or will you be doing fresh?

Clare, hanging in there thanks.  HOw about you?  You're almost half way there.

Keri, what an incredibly strong man your friend's dh is.  I'm sure he's breaking inside but to hold it together like that for his son.  Can't imagine how hard it was for all of you.  I'm sure it helped him having you all talk about how special his wife was to all of you.  Hope you're doign ok hon.  There are really now words to express how sorry I am.  It just breaks my heart.

Two days from now we'll know the results.  Got permission to work from home on Monday (well not exactly, but objected).  THat way, I'll be at home for the dreaded phone call.  Am really thinking it hasn't worked.  I guess you never know though.  Today and yesteray my stomach has been funny and I was a bit light headed.  Could be the meds though.  I was freaking out today because we're supposed to avoid sauans, etc during the 2WW.  I've even been taking cold showers.  But it's so humid out today.  We went to Toys R Us and then afterwards and we were going to go shopping but I stopped us before we even started.  Was nervous the car would be super hot when we were done.  It even got pretty hot while dh was getting gas.  Just hope I didn't do anything by going out in such heat.  Will probably send dh and ds out tomorrow.  Am nervous for Monday and also don't want it to come cause then we will know...and at lesat now there is hope.  Can you tell I'm not too positive?


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, my name is leanne, i only registered with this site yesterday, i have one daughter who was 2years old in march,she was born after our first ivf cylce and we have since had 2 failed treatments, one fet and one fresh!!  we are hoping to start again in august, I was told that this was a very good site to be part of and that i will be able to get plenty of help and support, i hope i can do the same for everyone else!!

leannexx


----------



## Minkey

Evening all,

Leanne - welcome to the site & to this thread, I have a two year old as well & am going to start treatment again in July.  Everyone is so helpful & friendly on here.

Ready - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, try to be positive!!! x

Keri - it sounds like you did a great job at the babygroup, I think the first time in that sort of situation is always the hardest.  What a brave brave man.

Clare - lots of positive vibes for you too.

Kate - so sorry you are feeling so low, a negative is always devastating.  I hope you can talk things through with the cpn in the week.

We are going to centre parcs next week which fills a week nicely until I start my cycle again.  So this week I need to think about what we need to take etc & start packing.  So really that's two whole weeks gone     I just want to get on with it!!

Minkey x


----------



## CK78

GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW READY 4F !

                  ​


----------



## Hopeful emma

hello everyone,

a couple of you will remember me, i cycled in march but had an early miscarriage (cant bear calling it a chemical as that doesnt make it sound as traumatic as it was). i have seen consultant and as i am oldie as well i will be starting again soon. mid july i think (same time as you minkey).

I am umming and arring about taking dhea, anyone got any experience or thoughts on this?

only a few personals as my heads a shed and i find it hard to keep up!

Becca - a belated hug for you

Kate - so sorry hun, hugs too for you

big ripe egg vibes for you scoop!

Hello Keri, sorry to hear of the loss of your friend, i am sure your friendship means the world to the dh and ds

Good luck Clare, cant really say anyhting to make it easier except we are there with you.

Hello Ready4F - thinking of you sooo much, good luck.

We are now off on holiday for two weeks to cornwall in our beat up old camper van, i hope its sunny at least some of the time. and i hope i can relax and de stress aftre last cycle in preperation for next cycle. i took last cycle really hard, felt panicky mots of the time and am dreading starting over again.  I have booked in to see a hypnotherapist that specialises in ivf so i really hope she can chill me out. I will def have the odd glass of wine this cycle though, my eggs are so old a little bit of booze cant do them any more damage can it?

Welcome leanne and hello to everyone i havent mentioned.

em x


----------



## Keri

Hi all

ta for all your kind words, have been crying a lot over the last few days,just little things start me off but I feel better for getting the tears out and Dh's been wonderful. xx

R4F~ Good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you but we're off on hols tomorrow till friday so won't know the outcome for a bit but wish you lots of luck for that phone call xx

Em~ Not long then till your next tx.  we're all here for you hun and hope you have a good holiday xx

Leanne~ Hello and welcome, we're all either going through tx, just about to or coming out the other end of it so we're all here for you to moan/rant/cheer with xx

Minkey~ Enjoy centerparcs, have you been before?  We've been to Sherwood and Longleat and love it, Brody loves the water and seeing the ducks up close from behind the patio windows!

Scoop~ good eggy vibes for you hun     

Well, we're all packed and ready to go on hols so won't be back here for a bit so hope you all do ok this week and those that test get brill news xx

keri xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

leanne, welcome.  This site is amazing because everyone is going through the exact same thing and really understands how you feel.  It's nice too because we all truely want it to work for each other.  Wishing you all the best for your next attempt.  Do you have frosties?

Minkey, great that your'e keeping busy until you start again.  Sounds like great family time too.

stressedem, I had the exact same thing as you and completely understand the pain.  I was a complete wreck until we were on our way to our next cycle.  Hope you're doing ok.  Glad to hear you'll be stating again.  Glad that you'll be doing things to help you relax...not easy when txing.

Keri, glad to hear you're going on holidays with your family.  Hope it helps you feel better.  I have been thinking of you.

Thank you all for the wishes.  It means so much and makes me feel not alone.  Am not feeling too positive, but you never know.  I go first thing in the morning and won't hear until 2 or 3pm (and we're 5 hours behind you).  Will let you know when I hear.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## becca

r4f

came on this morning to see if you had posted with your result

just wanted to say i have everything crossed for you. 

xx


----------



## leanne marie

wow thaanks everyone for the kind welcome!!!  

I have rang our clinic this morning and we are planning on starting our treatment end of july now as we roughly worked out when af will be, so fingers crossed she comes when she should knowing my luck af will be late just because i am wanting it to come!!!

I dont have any frosties so we are starting a fresh cylce again!  I am feeling abit excited now, think because we have some dates now and its only about 6weeks away before we will be starting! 

leannex


----------



## becca

GOOD LUCK LEANNE
WE HAVE HAD THE SAME CYCLES 1ST IVF WORKED, FET NEG THEN 2ND IVF NEG....AND ILL BE HOPPING TO START IN JULY TOO ..SO COULD BE CYCLE BUDDIES

XXXXX


----------



## leanne marie

becca  that would be great, i would love to be your cycle buddy!  when in july are you hoping to start your treatment? i have worked out that my af should be due 27thjuly!!!


----------



## Minkey

Just checking in for news from R4F?


----------



## Mish3434

Good luck for your test today R4F

Leanne, Welcome to the thread, good luck with your forthcoming TX

hi to everyone else, sorry i dont post too often on here but kinda feel abit awkward after my BFP

Do read everyday though to check how everyone is doing

Shelley xx


----------



## shiabni12

Ready4

just checking in to see if any news yet?

Wishing you loads of luck       

LOL
Kate


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

leanne-welcome to H4AM look forward to getting to know you!

Shelley-dont feel awkward love to hear how you are getting on with your pregnancy, its nice to hear a positive story!

Keri-hope you have a great holiday!

em-welcome back nice to see you posting again, have a great time in cornwall

minkey-have a great time at Centre Parcs

Clare-cpn stands for community psychiatric nurse, I was referred to hear with my pnd and although she could have discharged me a while a go, she get me on her books because she knew I was going to be having txt again, so its just for support really and to make sure I dont go under again!!! Sending you loads of positive thoughts    

Well had an ok weekend struggled a bit at times, but the nice weather helped, was difficult going to toddler group this morning with everyone asking how I got on, not sure if I will tell them all next time!

Anyway, hi to everyone I've missed

LOL

Kate


----------



## GAC

Hi ive not been on for a couple of weeks ive had a lot of college work to catch up on hope u are all ok i will try some personals sorry if i miss anyone

Kate sorry about your bfn and good luck for next time it will soon come round
Keri thinking of u hope your ok

Leanne welcome to hfam

Em nice to see u back with us 

Ready4 HOPE U GET A LOVELY BFP

hi to everyone hope u are all well.Ive got af from hell mind im going every 28 days so i hope thats a good thing shame my tubes are knackered im at the hospital on thurs for a scan to reassess my pco im hoping they might suggest a hysterescopy to check my womb efore our final ivf.The saving is so hard we only have 500 pounds saved need another 2500.Well bye for now luv Gail


----------



## becca

think r4f should be on line about 8ish as she said she was a few hrs behind us and she was going to find out at lunch time.

hello gac !!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Ready4

waiting to hear from you, hope its good news

 

LOL
Kate


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Quick one from me.  (becca you were correct that it's 3:30 here, but about 8:30 for you guys?).  Anyways, got the results and it's a BFN.  I'm pretty devastated but at the same time not surprised.  It just amazed me because 90% of the work is done for us...so why doesn't it work  So, after 2 failed FETs we've used all our frosties so now we'll have to go for a fresh cycle.  When we had Evan we thought we were lucky for having frosties so we wouldn't have to go through ivf again...but I guess they weren't meant to be.  So now I just wait for AF and return to the clinic.

Thank you all for your support.  It really helps.  I'll post personals in a bit.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi ready4

so sorry to hear its a BFN, I was really hoping that it had worked for you, sending you loads of   

Thinking of you

LOL
Kate


----------



## CK78

R4F -   
So sorry to hear your result.  It is daunting to think you will have to have a fresh cycle isnt it - i have been thinking about it if we get the same result and it is quite scary even though i have done it twice before.  

Just remember we are all here for you if you want us!

Clare
x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is well.

Ready4family, Just read your post. So sorry to hear its BFN for you. Big hugs

Leanne, welcome to H4AM, its a great thread with lots of lovely people providing great support.

GAG, saving is so hard and IVF seems to eat money. Best of luck with your appointment.

Kate, sorry you had a bad day at toddlers group. Those intrusive questions don't get any easier. I think I'm going to keep our FET to myself to avoid them.

Keri, I think its always better to have a good cry, part of the grieving and healing process. Sounds like your Friday group went as well as it could have done and I hope your friends family found it helpful.

Clare, I hope you're doing OK.

Well we've had an eventful few days. One of my oldest friends graduated from the OU on Saturday and asked me along for her ceremony. I was so proud of her. Its been a long haul and great for her to finish it and its really helped change her life (she starts her PGCE in September and can now follow the teaching career shes always wanted). It was such a lovely day and all her family were there for her.

Then yesterday my brother and his family flew in from New Zealand. So pleased they are here as its been a year since I last saw them. My niece is 19 days older than Evelyn and so they are at the same place developmentally. They are also (mostly) playing nicely with each other which is lovely to see and makes me want Evelyn to have a sibling even more...

Finally I went to the clinic today to collect my drugs for the FET cycle and left my handbag behind so no money! What a completely mad thing to do and I'm not even taking any hormones yet. Oh well back to the clinic tomorrow.

Anyway better leave this here and go and tidy up.

lol


Edna


----------



## leanne marie

r4f - I am sorry you got a bfn, i just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your next cylce!

leannexx


----------



## becca

r4f
oh hunnie i was so hopping it was gonna work for you...my heart really goes out to you........looks like there is alot of us doing fresh cycles again 

leanne on a rough guide my af will be mid/end july so i guess the sniffing will be aug.

he he edna wait till you start on the drugs..........he he he 

hope everyone else is ok

claire when do you test ??
xx


----------



## GAC

R4F so sorry it was a bfn sending u lots of   luv gail xx


----------



## ready4Family

Quick post...just wanted to thank you all for your lovely messages.  It really does help having the support from everyone here.  Dh and I are pretty devatated, but we're not giving up.  Evan was extra good today so he helped bring on the smiles.  It was kind of nice picking him up at daycare again (dh has been getting him during the 2ww since I wasn't supposed to lift).  He came runnign right to me.

Edna, hope you got your handbag back!

Clare, I'm rooting for you, and hope to hear good news from you.  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Minkey

R4F - so sorry it wasn't the result you wanted  ,  Good for you for having another go x


----------



## Mish3434

R4F,  sorry to hear about the bfn  

shelley x


----------



## owennicki

R4F - so sorry to hear of your BFN    Glad to hear you sounding positive, and willing to move on, just take time to get over this cycle.  

Clare - thinking of you daily!!!!      

Edna - hope you enjoy your family, we are usually the one turning up, causing chaos while we were living in the USA, back for good now so family are quite relieved!    

Keri - so sorry, such sad news of your friend, makes EVERYONE sit back and think of how lucky we are despite all we have to go through, hugs to you and your group x x 

I did write a long message yesterday but blinking lost it, i hate it when that happens and then you don't have the heart to write it all over again!!  especially when you have your poorly little boy sat snuggled into your lap trying to type around him!

We have our scan tomorrow, very nervous but nauseaous just wish i could look forward to it!

Love Nicki  x o x o x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

kate, thanks for your message.  Unfortunately, you know the pain too well.  Do you know your next steps?

Clare, am hoping you get good news.  Not much longer for your test.  Keep positive hun.

becca, when will you be starting again?  Let's hope that our sons were born with ivf so maybe our fresh cycles will work.  

owennicki, ugh...it's frustring when you write a long post and then lose it.  You must be so excited for your scan.  Wishing you loads of luck and let s know how it goes.  Sorry to hear though that you're experiencing the nauseau.  Did you have that last time too?

Thank you all again for your messages.  It really does help.  Am still feeling pretty gutted, but am trying to move on and think about trying again.  I just wonder if our doctor will let us jump right into ivf or if she'll want to do more tests to find out what happened.  It's scary how it's such a mystery.  Our embryos were apparently very good quality, my lining was fine with the meds, I was given progesterone, so why wouldn't it work?  I guess we're all asking why?  Evan was our first attempt at IVF afer many failed IUIs so I guess I just assumed FET would have worked.  Well, anyways, I'm rambling.

Hello to everyone I've missed.


----------



## Scoop

Hi
Ready4 so sorry to hear your news. stay positive! I know what you mean abiout expecting it to work though, think that was why our failed FET last year was such a shock. 
Owennicki, good luck with the scan tomorrow!
News from me is that the scan on Monday showed 9 or 10 follies on each side with the largest measuring around 15mm, so another scan tomorrow and I am hoping for EC on Friday, with ET on Monday. I hope so because I am blooming uncomfortable!
The dr has assured us that longer stimming does not mean lower quality eggs so I am focusing on that and trying to stay positive. I am on the max dose of puregon now and have done 14 days so far. I hope that's it!  
Will let you know what happens after tomorrow. Please let this be the end of the puregon jabbing - the stuff's so expensive too!!!!

Scoop


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

scoop-hope you get that ec done soon but good to know that longer stimms doesn't affect egg quality

ready4-its so frustrating isn't it when you get a bfn and you have no idea why?! Like you my lining was great, I was taking progesterone, and my embies according to the embryologist were better than the 2 I had transferred when I got pg with my ds, so how come that 1 worked and this 1 didn't!!!You end up analysing every little thing you did or didn't do wondering if it made any difference, but the reality is you will probably never know why it didn't work. My consultant has said to me before that the implanting of the embryo into the lining is the part of conception that they know least about so they can only guess at why it doesn't work sometimes!!! As for me I'm hoping to start my next FET after my next period, but will depend on the date as the clinic is shut in Aug so might have to wait until the cycle after that!!! We've got 3 frosites although 1 has already been thawed and refrozen once, so probably wont be good quality now. If this next one doesn't work that will be the end of the line txt wise for us, although will try naturally for a while just in case a miracle happens, you never know!!!!!

nicki-fingers crossed for scan tom hope all is well

edna-certainly sounds like you had a busy few days, when do you start your drugs?

becca-how are things with you?

Hi to everyone else, things ok here, had a nice day with ds took him to gym tots for the 1st time which he seemed to enjoy, I was shattered by the end of it, realise how unfit I am now!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Ready4 and Kate, I agree its so frustrating. I think IVF is still more black art than science and they sometimes just don't have any answers. Perfect embryos and other conditions should lead to success and its a mystery when they don't. Big hugs to you both. Try to stay positive. That you got such good embryos must be a good sign for future cycles.

Kate, I find the same thing with swimming. Some of the baby activities wear Mummy out as much as baby. Glad DS enjoyed it. Gym tots is great for physical development and sounds like great fun. I start sniffing on 14th June. Seemed like ages away but I've just realised that its next week. Fortunately I now have my drugs having successfully managed to get myself AND handbag to the clinic today...

Scoop, sorry to hear that you're uncomfortable. Hopefully a good sign with lots of action in those ovaries. Best of luck for tomorrows scan.

Ready4, glad Evans on good form. Have lots of big hugs from him.

Nicki, I think we've all been there and lost at least one post. I compose all of mine in word now and transfer when I'm happy with it just in case. We're taking full advantage of Rob being in the UK. Yes its causing chaos but we're all having fun. Evelyn and Catherine are having a ball. Best of luck for tomorrows scan. I can understand the nerves.

Becca, some mad woman came and lived in my body when I was on the drugs last time. Really hope we don't have her back to stay...    

Nothing to report here must get everything ready for work and nursery tomorrow. 

Take care everyone.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Scoop, thanks for your note.  Sounds like you had a similar experience.  Great news on your scan!  I remember you were worried so am very happy things are looking good.  I can imagine you're quite uncomfortable.  Wishing you all the best for friday's EC and then on Monday.  Not too far off now.  

kate, you said it!  And yes, like you, you analyze everything what was done wrong.  I was consciously not doing anything that I would blame myself afterwards (cause I know I would) so I took it completley easy.  Even took cold showers and lied down when I could (and took the first week off), and in the end it didn't make a difference.  It's scary how they admit that the actual implantation is very unkown.  How can your clinic shut down for a month  What if you're cycling?  That's just awful.  Am wishing you all the best with your fet...hope that's the one for you.

Edna, yeah, with all they know you'd think it would be easy getting pregnant when it's so controlled, but like you said, guess it's more art than science.  Not long before you can strat the process. 

I'm managing to stay strong when Evan's around (and he brings smiles to my face), but then go an cry in our room when he goes to bed.  I find it hard with our family too (only parents know).  My MIL means well, but she'll say things like "I know you're sad, but you have Evan and think of those that have been trying and don't have any kids".  Believe me, my heart goes out to those trying for the first time and I hurt with them when it doesn't work...and have made many friends here who are in that situation.  But her comment almost invalidates my pain saying that I have no right being upset.  Comments like that makes me feel worse...not better.


----------



## CK78

Nicki

Just wanted to pop in to say i am thinking of you today and cant wait to hear about your scan 

Clare
xx


----------



## becca

GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN NIKKI

XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## leanne marie

ready4  I know what you mean about peoples comments, i had a few hurtful comments from a lady on th clinic site saying that i should think myself lucky that i have my dd as she had been trying to ages and still hadnt been sucessful, it really upset me, i am so grateful to have my dd but that doesnt make the want to more children go away and it doesnt make failiure any easier, i actually feel that i want a second child more now i have my dd because i know what it like to have a child, hope that makes sence!!!


I have been and had my blood tests done this morning so i will ring up next week, dh is going on monday for his!

I went out for lunch yesterday with a friend who it pregnant with her second, i am so happy for her but i came home feeling upset, i hope my feelings are normal coz i feel aweful for feeling this way,i also had that dreaded question from someone that i used to work with, i havent seen her since dd was about 4months old, she asked me if i wanted more or if one was enough, i just said that we hope to have another child in the future and that we have plenty of time for that, but what i really wanted to say was, if only you knew how hard it was to get my dd, and how desperate i am for another baby  so yes i do what another and no one isnt enough!!!!!

hope everyone is ok, speak soon,

leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

leanne, you said it exactly!  Comments like "well at least you have one kid" is actually quite painful.  And likewise, going through fertility issues, I know never to ask someone "so when are you going to have another"  (or a first) because you never know what people are going through and infertility is so painful.  I'm often worried someone is going to innocently ask the question to me and I'll burst out in tears with the answer.

I'm going out for dinner tonight with my best friend.  Last time we went out , I was debating on telling her what we're going through.  Dh and I have only told my dad, his girlfreind, and my inlaws so I didn't know if it was right to open it up to someone else.  Also, she's not even married so also wonder if it's fair telling her when she's not even close to having one (and she loves kids).  But I've decided as my best firend, she'd want to know...plus I'm sure she's starting to wonder why I'm taking vacation here and there and doign nothing.  Although she won't be able to give personal advice, she'll be there as a firend to listen.


----------



## leanne marie

I agree it might be a good thing to tell her, it will give you someone to talk too!  I think she will be really pleased that you feel close enough to tell her something like this!  hope you enjoy your meal!


----------



## owennicki

Well girls, 

Had my scan today and it's     twins!!!!!!!!!!    

i really am shocked, i was so scared about this scan but there they were as clear as day, i noticed immediately then they showed us the 2 little heartbeats  

i have giggled all day I'm sure it will sink in soon!!

I just wanted to add big hugs to all those still trying and hope you don't mind me sharing my news x
and my (step)MIL said after my BFN that i should be happy with my DS, i still find it hard to discuss my pregnancy with her now i know her true feelings!

Love Nicki x x x


----------



## Minkey

WOW Nicki, Congratulations on TWINS what fab news and great that the heartbeats were strong!

Minkey x


----------



## CK78

​I have emailed you but wanted to add here: 
[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly] 
i am delighted to hear your news and i am sure everyone else is, we are all here for the same reason and its great to hear a wonderful result so make sure you keep us updated.
 to your MIL 

Love Clare
xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Nicki, wonderful news on your twins!      Amazing news and am very happy for you!  If you read my post a couple ago, I commented how others just don't understand the pain of how difficult this is, and how I hate comments like "well at least you have one"...so I'm completely with you in yor comment.  Anyways, am very happy for you wtih your news!


----------



## shiabni12

Nicki

Congratulations twins-thats fantastic news   its so good to hear some good news, it spurs us all on!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## Scoop

Hi 
Nicki - wow!!! how exciting!!! Congratulations, am so pleased for you. The same thing has just happened to a friend of mine at work - he will have three under three by October....
Ready4 - hope you are still hanging in there...
Leanne, I agree totally about hurtful comments and I am totally in agreement that having one only makes you want a second more!
Well, good news for me today, I have 15 mature follies!!!! I was so gobsmacked! I have around 23 follies in total! I think the protein shakes paid off! Just jabbed with the pregnyl and that's it - no more needles - but the cyclogest hell starts on Saturday-aaahhhhh!! Hate the things!
so EC on Fri and ET on Mon. Have child care sorted next week (ish) so will get plenty of R and R! Also have acupuncture and hypnotherapy CDs lined up. Also have a pile of books and DVDs to wade through. My sister reckoned I might be bored without DS around but secretly I am looking forward to it a bit! Although am dreading the torture of the 2WW!
Hope you are all well, and for tonight, I am letting myself enjoy the high! Haven't felt this good for the last 6 or 7 weeks so am making the most of it! DH is out so am settling down with a DVD and a nice healthy dinner (sort of) shortly.
Speak to you after EC to let you know how it went.

Scoop


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

ready4 and leanne-I had that "well you should feel blessed that you've got your son" comment only last night and thats off a girl whose just had her 2nd baby only a few wks ago!!!! I just think these people dont know what to say so they just say the first thing that comes in to their head, but I wish they would just say "I'm sorry I dont know what to say"!!!!!!!!!! I'm with you leanne having my ds seems to have intensified the longing for another baby, I just so want him to be a big brother!! On the subject of telling people I dont think I am going to discuss it with my friends next time, just keep it to my family and ff of course!! It was just so hard walking into all the different groups we go to knowing they would all be asking what the result was!
Anyway lets hope we will all be sharing good news with everybody at some point in the near future!

ready4-my clinic is shut in aug as its moving to a new location, I think they have planned all cycles around it, if my af comes at the right time, they may be able to squeeze me in!! Hope you have a nice time out with your friend tonight.

Scoop-thats great news, enjoy your dvd tonight and fingers crossed for ec on fri 

Hi to edna and everyone else 

Had some great news today, my mum has finally been discharged from her cancer specialist, so no more 6mthly trips to the hospital for examinations and dreading hearing those words "the cancers back"  

Must go think dh is struggling getting ds to settle.

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

Nikki- wow tweenies  ..................thats fantastic..keep us updated.

Kate- great news on your mum hope she is great health from now on 

r4f- hope your OK hunnie 

scoop- good luck for Fri .........got everything cross for you...hey you can get into BB 


Claire- not long now ...wow 4 days thats gone quick !!!!   

no news this end got hossie on tues for questions and answers then see when we can start..think end of June is still to early.....July is looking good for us.

right off to get ready for BB. IM ADDICTED ALREADY  

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

I've been thinking about the "at least you have Evelyn comments" which I agree are so annoying (right up there with "when are you having another" question). I probably get more irritated as to an extent I agree with them when they say it. I am so lucky to have her, shes a lovely little girl, BUT it doesn't stop me wanting another baby. Perfectly normal, anyone without fertility issues doesn't question this they just go on and have another. I think Kate's right and its another example of people feeling that they have to say something when a little sympathy or just staying quiet would be the better option. 

Kate, fantastic news on your mum you must be delighted that shes in the clear. Hope DS settled in the end it can be so frustrating when they decide its not bedtime can't it?

Scoop, 15 mature follies is great news and hopefully some more will be ready by Friday. Must be why you've been so uncomfortable. 

Ready4, I'm absolutely sure that you did everything "right" during your cycle, don't beat yourself up about it. Hope your conversation with your friend went well. Its difficult particularly if friends haven't been through IF.  

Nicki, twins wow what brilliant news, you must both be so excited.

Leanne, you sound like you have had a throughly rotton day. Have a big hug from me . Hope the blood tests are OK. I don't think that they get any easier.

Becca, thinking of you and hoping that Tuesdays appointment goes well.

Having a really busy week and I've got to work Friday so can't wait until the weekend.

Anyway speak to you all later.

lol


Edna


----------



## leanne marie

nicki, congratulations, twins thats fantastic news, i am really pleased for you!x


kate, i am new here so i didnt know that your mum had been ill, but i am pleased to hear that she has been given the all clear, it must feel like a weight has been lifted for all of you!


r4family, hope your meal went well with your friend last night.

scoop, congratulations on the follies, fingers crossed that ec goes well on friday!

adna, thanks for the hug 

I am off to vistit the mil for the day so i will speak to you all later,

leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Scoop, that's fantastic news about your 15 mature follies!  And to think all the worrying you were put through.  I know what you mean about kind of looking forward to some quiet time alone .  Are you home for the whole 2 weeks? Wishing loads of luck with Friday's EC and then the transfer on Monday.   

kate, sounds like I'm not the only one with comments about just being happy with what you have.  I agree...they think it's supposed to make us feel better, but it actually makes me feel worse...like I have no right to be upset.  You're right in that we really have to pick who we tell and who we don't.  Did you friends know this past cycle?  Oh ok..that makes sense then why your cinic has to close.  I thought they did a summer holiday thing which would be really cruel.  Hoping your AF comes soon so you can go in time.  What wonderful news about your mom...you must feel a bit more relaxed.

becca, good luck with Tuesday's appt.  Let us know how it goes.  Silly question but what's BB?

Edna, I agree in that they'd be better not to comment rather than make the comment well at least you have one.  To me, it's actually quite unsympathetic.  Thanks for your words about not beating myself up and blaming myself.  Just wish I knew what went wrong.  It's almost Friday so hang in there.

leanne, hope you had an ok time with you mil.  Does she live far?

Had a nice dinner with my best friend.  We laugh a lot so it definitely helped after our bfn.  I did end up telling her what we've been going through and can't say she was surprised as I've given her strange excuses for things (like I could get togther for dinner the next few weeks because...).  Anyways, she can't understand the emotional impact (she's not even married), but she was a good ear.  It was almost lethargic telling her, although it was strange telling her because I felt so distant and more matter of fact (I guess because I knew she wouldn't understand how upsetting it is).  Now I won't have to make up excuses for things.

Yesterday dh told me that he's been looking into a trip to New York for our anniversary (end of June will be our 6th).  We've gone there for a few of our anniversaries and we both just love it (the energy and the theatre).  I'm excited about going and spending time with him, but told him let's wait until our next appointment (hopefully any day now) to book anything  so we can find out what's happening.  If we go straight into IVF, we need to make sure the dates don't collide.  Dh seemed disappointed at my response but understood.  Hoping Af will come soon, but also hope if it comes tomorrow that my doctor is working this weekend cause we need to talk to her specifically to find out what's next.  Anyone know what happens if you start on day 4 instead of day 2 of a cycle?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a very quick post from me. We've had a rotton day. Evelyn's got a little bug so Neil picked her up from Nursery and shes been very lethargic and so unlike herself. We've just put her to bed so hopefully she'll sleep it off and feel better tomorrow.

Ready4, so glad you had a good night out with your friend, she sounds like a star. Also what a lovely idea to go to NY for your anniversary. Your DH sounds very thoughtful. I'm not sure that booking a cycle late is a problem. I know my clinic ask you to book on day 1 so you can be sure to get in the schedule and if you book later there could be a problem. Having said that in my last cycle AF turned up over a bank holiday weekend so I booked on Day 3 and it was fine.

Clare, thinking of you and hoping for some great news tomorrow.

Leanne, hope you had a nice day with your MIL.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

lol


Edna


----------



## becca

Edna- i really hope your dd is ok....horrid when there poorly.....there just isn't nothing you can do.

Leanne- hope your day out with mil went well.

r4f I'm glad your night out went well....as for turning down invites we are the same at the mo......i think until you have definite dates your up in the air just like us.

BB hummmmmmmm  it is a show where 12 housemates are shut away in a house for approx 3months ..they have no contact with the outside world no TV no phones etc and they are recorded 24hrs a day for us to watch.....but we have it on in the evening and they pick out the best bits for the public to see.....each week the house have to select who they want to be evicted..and slowly the housemates get reduced until the final night where you have the winner who scoops up about 100k. you either love it or hate it....you get loads of drama tears fights drunkenness and the occasional   .

do you have shows like it ? we have had it the last 8yrs in the summer.

hope everyone is well
xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Hi everyone, i had a good day at mil thanks, she cooked me and dd dinner which was lovely, bethany came home really tired coz she has been charging about all day bless her!!!!

r4f-  no my mil doesnt live that far away, it takes me about 15minutes to get there so its not to bad!


becca- i am ashamed to say that i am also a bb fan, its so addictive isnt it!!

hope everyone is ok,
leannexx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Edna, so sorry to hear that Evelyn has been feeling so bad.  You know they're not themselves when they're lethargic and not laughing, etc.  Hope she's doing better.  For us, they always start the meds on day 2 or 3, so that's why I was wondering if day 4 would be too late (if we can jump into ivf right away).  

becca, it's hard not knowing what is what and not planning too much isn't it?  Our friends asked us to pick a weekend in July or August to come to their cottage.  How are we supposed to commit to something, but not make it sound like we don't want to go?  Ohhhh Big Brother.  Duh.  I've heard of the show, but have never watched it.  What makes someone wanted to be voted out of the house?  We have so many realiy shows.  Sometimes it's crazy what they think of.  

Am still waiting for AF but it seems like it'll come any time now (and last time it came 4 days after stopping the meds).  Gonna call the clinic today to find out if our doctor will there there on the weekend incase AF does come today or tomorrow.  No point going if our doctor isn't there.  Hope she is though and hope AF comes so that DH can come with me.  This is one appt he may want to be there in case we have to make any decisions.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  It's supposed to be really nice here so am hoping to take Evan to the zoo.  We have yet to make it there and I want to go before getting into tx again.


----------



## Scoop

Hi 
I am a little bit disappointed...to say the least. They collected 7 eggs this morning. they were from one side, there were none on the other! How can this happen? I'm sorry to say that I burst into tears when the nurse told me and they had to send the doc in to talk to me. She insisted 7 was a good amount. I explained that I had set my expectations higher because i had double the number of follies. I hate this IVF stuff!!! It really sucks. Now I am terrified waiting for tomorrow's call and just praying some of them fertilize. Then we have to pray again they will continue developing....feeling groggy, sore and a bit low. Remember being on such a high oin this day last cycle because I had fewer follies and they managed to dig up 9 eggs. Although of course it was a BFN so I guess you never can tell...
Sorry for the me post. WIll be back tomorrow once we know the outcome.

Scoop


----------



## ready4Family

Ah scoop, just wanted to send you a big hug.    I know you're disappointed and nervous with the next few days.  Just remember that it only takes one and is often not the quantity but the quality.  I'm hoping for you that things go well and that they are ready to implant on Monday.  How many do you want to put back?  I'll check in on you in the weekend.


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, just wanted to send you loads of luck for tomorrow.  Let's see a BFP.   I'm rooting for you.


----------



## becca

scoop
hey don't fret hunnie on mu bfp i had 9 eggs 7 fertilized and i got the result of my ds......this time i had 17 down to 10 then 2 and a bfn....so i think quality is better than quantity

good luck
xx

r4f have a nice time at the zoo
xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Scoop-sorry you didnt get as many eggs as hoped from the number of follies, but as becca says its quality not quantity that counts so fingers crossed for some good news tom  

Clare-loads of luck for tom, got my fingers crossed for you     

ready4-hope you manage to make it to the zoo tom and hope af turns up soon and that you can plan your next txt.

becca-I'm sure you must have been watching bb lat night!!!! What did you make of the whole Emily incident? I think myself they were right to throw her out, but I couldnt understand why that felt it necessary to do it at 3am?!!!!

edna-hope your dd is feeling better

Hi to everyone else I've missed

CJ-how are things going?

Julie-havent heard off you for ages, hope all is well?

No news here really just been busy with toddler stuff!!! Have decided to start doing my temp and ovulation predictor sticks again, dont know why really as the chances of me getting pg naturally are pretty slim, but thought we might as well give it a go, you just never know!!!!!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## Keri

Hi all

have been away on hols this week so will try and catch up.......

R4F~ So sorry hun to hear of your BFN, thought about you on walks along the beach while away, hoping to hear good news from you.  But am also glad to hear that you are thinking of a fresh cycle now and hope your doctor's here this weekend to talk things through with.  I love NYC, went there when 16wks pg with Brody and loved the city and Central Park, oooooo lovely.  You're making me v.jealous!  How long does it take you to get there from Canada?  Glad you chose to tell your friend but understand that she probably doesn't "get" it really xx

leanne~ May the countdown begin then hun, to starting tx

GAC~ £500 is better than nowt hun, at least you are part way there.  Hope your scan went well

Edna~ How nice to have your brother visiting and having your niece to play with your DD.   at forgetting your purse BEFORE starting the drugs!!!  Sorry to hear DD is poorly, hope she's over the bug soon.  Good luck with the 14th June and starting drugs

Owennicki~ WOW, double babyness!!!! Yay!  LIke others have said "it spurs us on" and we want to hear lots of details xx  Will you find out the flavour??  Do they know if they are identical or not?

Scoop~ Big hugs to you hun, I know you are disappointed but just remember, it only takes 1 little embie and it's quality not quantity.  Good luck for that phone call tomorrow xx

Kate~ Great news about your mom hun 

Clare~ oooooo only 1 day to go, wishing you the best of luck xx

Hi to everyone else not mentioned xx

We've had a lovely holiday in Wales, weather was absolutely gorg, so hot and caravan was lovely too.  Brody was chuffed as he could reach all the door handles (which he couldn't do at home) so was in and out all the rooms all the time, having the time of his life!  We've got home today and think he's had a growth spurt too cause he can reach the door handles at home and at my parents now, oh heck!  No containing him now!!!

Think I've ovulated again this week so it's been a case of "don't come a knocking if this van's a rocking!"  

Was able to make it to baby group today and it was lovely to see our friends DH again with his son.  Funeral is on tuesday, god it's going to be so hard too, and it's a burial too (neither way is nice but I always think a burial's so much harder) but hey ho.  DH is coming with me for support, don't know what I'd do without him

Anyway, what waffle!  Love to all

Keri xx

P.S Hey Mish, we want to hear everything so don't feel awkward hun xx


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, well scan went really well as everything seems good as far as they can tell, phew! which has calmed me down and I've had a permanent smile ever since, baby was a bit naughty and wouldn't moved for the nice lady   I went to the toilet, for a little walk and we gave my belly a good shake but baby stayed fast asleep (ah just like mummy , loves it's bed) In the end to get the heart checks I had to lye on my side away from the ultrasound , so it was a bit tricky. Everything was in the normal range and she was happy with everything she saw.
We didn't check the sex as we didn't want to know ..sort of   (well i did) but it took so long to do all the checks and measurements and then take some pics that we were over our time slot anyway.  Thinking we may have a 4d scan done at bupa anyway as the pictures aren't clear really and as baby was asleep we would love to see baby awake and in more detail. One cute things was baby was sucking it's thumb, we laughed because it's the only one of our children to do that (may get away without the dummy this time)

Sorry will try to get on and do personals later, just a bit stuff had a Chinese to celebrate  

CJ xxx


----------



## CK78

Morning all

Thanks for your support during our FET - i am afraid it is a BFN this time.  Feel sad as had felt positive but just have to look to the future and whatever that holds - not sure yet!

Clare
xx


----------



## Scoop

Hiya
Aww, Clare, really sorry about BFN. Good for you for staying positive, it's really hard thiough isn't it?
CJ, glad all went well at your scan. We thought about having a 4d scan with DS but never did in the end, Let me know if you do and how it turns out. I've seen some amazing pictures from them.
Thanks for all your good luck and wishes. I guess my expectations had been set high because of the number of follies I had. Anyway...the embryologist called this morning and 5 out of the 7 eggs have fertilised. YAY!!! He also said they were looking "really good" and promised to call again tomorrow even though he's not really supposed to.
So for now, on this horrible rollercoaster, we are back on a bit of a high again.....
R4F - thanks for you kind words.  the support on here means so much to me. Noone knows what i am going through like you lot. Thanks!!!!

Scoopxxx


----------



## Julz

Kate and everyone else - Sorry for being so rubbish at posting, just been so tired and uncomfortable.  Well the hospital have took pity on me and have agreed to start inducing me on Monday.....yippee.....so will hopefully have my babies at some point next week.  I'm so glad as I thought I would have to go to 38wks before they would induce.

I'm a bit gutted that I've not had them as my mum and dad have been over for the past 3 weeks and they went home yesterday, it's such a shame they're going to miss seeing the babies as newborn's.  My mum will be back over in a few weeks but my dad can't get time off work now until October.  I've got MIL over now for the next 2 weeks to look after DD......she's actually really good as far as MIL's go!!!

Good luck to all those cycling just now, I'll post my news as soon as I'm home and settled.

Julz


----------



## shiabni12

Clare

So sorry to hear its not good news, thinking of you loads and sending you a massive  

LOL
Kate


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Scoop-wow thats great news 5 out of 7 , when is et scheduled for is it mon?

Julie-great to hear from you and being induced on Mon, thats great. What a shame your parents have had to go home tho, I know its not the same but at least with todays technology you can send pics straight away. Good luck hope it all goes well and look forward to hearing all about it, when you get time to post!!!!

CJ-glad to hear the scan went well, how cute sucking his/her thumb, lovely!!!!

Keri-welcome back of hols, glad you had a nice time, you certainly had good weather for it! Do you use those ovulation predictor sticks to check for ovulation? Will be thinking about you on tues 

Well just been shopping to get things for Ewans birthday, cant believe he will be 2 on wed, doesnt seem 2mins since his 1st birthday, unfortunately dh will be working on his actual birthday, but we are going got have a family party on the saturday, hopefully a bbq if weather is ok, then the next day my parents are off to New Orleans for 2wks, lucky devils!!!!

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## becca

claire- so sorry hunnie.......keep positive hunnie

kate- hope you have agreat day wed....its so scary how quick they grow up

scoop-wow fantastic news hunnie...got everything crossed for you.

julie- hope all goes well for you..keep us updated x

cj-  arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr how cute sucking its thumb !!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Edna

Clare,

So sorry its a BFN  . Well done for staying positive and focusing on the future. Its certainly the right way to go.

lol


Edna


----------



## Edna

Evening everyone.

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend and the lovely weather. We're having a nice time. Evelyn's much better thank you all for asking.

Leanne, glad you both had a good day. I find relatives are great for wearing out children aren't they. 

Scoop, I agree with the others 7 mature eggs is a good result. They're obviously good eggs too. 5 fertilised and developing well is great news.

Becca, BB is so addictive. I'm currently trying to avoid getting hooked...

CJ, you must be delighted that the scan went so well. Your baby's obviously already playing to the camera. Sucking the thumb is so cute.

Kate, time really flies by doesn't it? Your plans for Ewan's birthday sound great. Hoping for the weather for you to make it perfect.

Julz, no need to apologise the end of pregnancy is so hard and it must be even tougher with twins. Great that you have a date. Its a pity your folks won't be there but you'll have to take lots of pictures / film so they can share those early days.

Keri, welcome back. So pleased that you all had a lovely holiday it sounded like you really needed it. I'm pleased that your friends DH and DS were at baby group again and that it went well. Best of luck for the funeral. They are always hard but its important to celebrate and remember a life.

Ready4, hope you get the answers you need. Would they be able to give you the drugs and instructions in advance of your cycle? Hope you had the weather and you and DS got to enjoy the zoo.

We've had another lovely day with my niece. She and Evelyn seem to be getting on very well. We had a bit of a hugging incident, though. An over enthusiastic Catherine managed to knock Evelyn over and then landed on her. We were all thinking how cute they both looked and so weren't able to stop it. Some tears resulted but eyes were quickly dried and they got on with the serious business of competing for toys and adult attention.

Anyway I'll catch up with you all soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, am so sorry hun.  I was really hoping to hear good news from you.  I feel your pain as I know how devastating it is.  Big hugs.  

Scoop, am very happy to hear about your embryos.  Wishing you all the best for your transfer. 

Julz, you're so close.  The end is hard.  So sorry your parents trip didn't coincicde.  It would have been so nice having them there for the birth.  Glad your mom can come back soon though.

kate, happy (early) birhtday for Ewan.   Hard to believe 2 years can go so fast and how much they can change in that time isn't it?  Sounds like you have some nice family plans coming up to celebrate.

Edna, ahhhh the hugging thing sounds so adorable.  Sounds like they were both a bit too enthusiastic.  Glad the tears were short lived.

Had a hard day today.  AF arrived and it really struck me then that we got our BFN (again).  So I've been so down today and am having trouble shaking it.  And to top it off, friends of our came over tonight and they've recently gotten news that his skin cancer has spread to his liver and elsewhere on his spine.  He's just gone through major chemo, which helped the previous area but it's spread.  He's only 31 and there's not much hope (but they're not giving up and are fighting it).  Our hearts just go out to them (and they have 2 young kids). Then...they were asking us to come to their cottage in July or August and dh immediately says "yeah, we'd love that".  Well duh , not sure where his mind is but what about our TX  I didn't have the heart to say to them "no we probably can't" after dh said sure.  I just don't get DH sometimes.  Obviously this isn't on his mind like it is on mine.

Anyways, the good news with AF is that I'll be going to the clinic on Monday (would have gone tomorrow but my dr isn't working this Sunday) so I'll find out what she wants to do next.  Am hoping we can just jump into ivf and am so hoping that for us, a fresh cycle is the answer.  

It's way past my bedtime so am gonna sign off.  Hope everyone is havinga good weekend.


----------



## Minkey

Clare - so sorry about you BFN   

Sorry can't stop but just wanted to let you know that we are off to Centre Parcs tomorrow for a week, so I will not be around for a bit.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## CK78

Hi all 

Thanks for your cyber hugs - it is lovely to know you are all there and thinking of me!  

Well i am coping quite well and had a lovely family BBQ at home yesterday afternoon and then went to the pub with DH and we had a really nice evening with plenty of alcohol ( which i am telling myself i wouldnt have been able to have if things had gone differently)!  So we are trying to work out what is the best way to go forward.  We have 3bfn 1bfp at our current clinic - do we try again there or go somewhere where we have more chance of it working the next time - the ARGC? I Know we wont get in our clinic before sept earliest as they shut for the whole of august but i dont know what the ARGC timings are like for new patients - also i would have to stay in london for a few weeks because of their schedule.  I just really dont know what to do.  I dont know how much more of this i can take either.  Maybe twice more and then the money will be gone anyway.

Any advice would be helpful - i know ARGC would be a lot more expensive but if it meant 1 go rather than 2/3 at our clinic then it would work out the same but then even the ARGC isnt 100%!

AARRRGGHHHHHH -why is life so hard sometimes? 

Hope you are all enjoying the beautiful weather.


C
x


----------



## CJ

HI Clare, so sorry to read about your negative. I'm not sure what to suggest about your clinic but sometimes a change is good. We have been to 3 different clinic in all and I'm really glad we changed each time. Good luck with what ever you decide  

Hi Julz, best for luck for Monday hope the babies don't keep you waiting too long, you have done so well to get this far.

HI Kate , time goes so fast doesn't it, I couldn't believe it when my two turned 1yr, then it was 2yr and now..well I'm not even thinking about them turning 3 I keep saying there only 2 and a half to everyone as saying there nearly 3 sounds way too scary  Hope he has a lovely day, what things have you got him?

Hi Edna , ah that cuddling sounds so cute, my boys do the same thing with hugging but they mean to sort pull each other over. They got the idea off the midnight garden kids prog, there was an episode where the Daisy dolly (thing) and the blue (thing, iggle piggle..?) hug and they "accidentally" fall over and my two laughed so much , and now they do it all the time. (sorry if you have never seen it  and have know idea what I'm talking about  )

Hi Scoop I will try and posts some pic when we have that 4d scan done, I'm not sure the best time to have it done but will give them a ring. I have seen some wonderful pictures on website.

Hi Becca, Imogen, Hun and everyone  

CJ x


----------



## Keri

hello all

hope you've all had a good weekend

Clare~ So sorry hun to hear of your bfn, but am glad you are thinking of your next steps.  I can't help with changing clinics but know that the ARGC is very expensive BUT if you would feel more positive changing clinics, I'd go for it  (((((((big hugs)))))))

Scoop~ YAY for 5 fertilized little lovelies, hope they continue to thrive xx

Julz~ Good luck for tomorrow hun, can't wait to hear your news and hope it all goes well.  Hope you are home with your twinnage soon xx

Kate~ Hi and yes I use predictors for ovulation tracking.  Happy 2nd birthday for Ewan for wednesday, where have those 2 years gone eh!?  Brody will be 2 in September and I think "crikey" every time we think of what to get him!

Edna~ how cute, your niece and DD hugging like that, bless!  glad the tears didn't last long though!

R4F~ Sorry to hear about your Af arriving and sending those feelings rushing to the surface again hun.  Am also sorry to hear of your friend, hope the fight that they are taking on is a winning battle for them.  With regards to your DH, sometimes I don't think they think about all the IF business as much as us as it's not their bodies that go through it all month in, month out.  Maybe he was just trying to keep the cheer up with your friends and offering a nice holiday together to look forward to for them??

Minkey~ Happy holidays hun, I'm v.jealous, we love Centreparcs!

Hi to everyone else

we're all fine here, had a lovely weekend with my boys.  Took brody swimming to Aquatots again yesterday and he's coming on so well, he loves to sit on the side of the pool now or huge float and hurl himself into the water, coming up with big smiles.  It's what we wanted to achieve with the classes, that he wouldn't be scared of going under etc so we are well pleased.  

Tomorrow I'm back at work to catch up with friends etc and my best pal is about to start ICSI for the second time (having had a failed cycle and failed IVF before).  Any tips you girls can give me to pass on to her? Maybe from your bfp cycles (or bfn cycles!?)

Anyway, better go.  will be back on here now in a few days, after the funeral etc so good luck to all cycling/having appts etc

Are any of us now on 2ww (brain like mush).  Thinking about it, I suppose I must be on it really, IF i did ovulate the other day!

Keri xx

P.S I reckon there must be a stash of BFP's somewhere and we just have to find them!  We've not had a bfp for sometime now have we?  Get looking girls, leave no stone unturned!

xx


----------



## owennicki

Sorry just a real quick one for Clare.

Clare - I am so sorry mate i really had high hopes, as you did.      Wish there was something more to say.................

As for a change of clinic, i agree with Keri if it's going to make you feel more positive then go for it, but remember it took you 3 attempts to have you beautiful boy, and you did it. there is nothing to say it won't happen again, keep positive and feel free to rant and rave, take time to grieve for what could have been and then re-asses.  As you told me go with what is in your heart.  But for now allow yourself to feel sad and sorry for yourself. You and I (and others in similar situations) spend so much time worrying over our DH's and DS's that it is hard to take the time and think about how WE feel and now it's YOU time.

Speak soon Love Nicki x x x x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Sneaking in a post at lunch.

Clare, I've been thinking of you since hearing your news cause I know how devastating it is.  So many ups and downs isn't it?  Glad that you had some family time to help cheer you up.  Don't know much about your clinics (and what ARGC is) since I'm in Canada, but you gotta go with your gut feel.  Was anything different with your bfp or was it just luck (as most of this is)?  There are so many confusing decisions to make.  Whatever you decide, I'm sure it'll be the right one.

Keri, you're right about dh and we even discussed last night how he's not "into it as much as I am" so I feel so alone in this.  He admitted that he's not as anxious as I am but he still wants the end result.  You're right in that it's because we're physically going through it..and somehow too he's able to push it aside and 'forget' about it.  Sounds like Brody is doing fantatic with swimming and you're having fun watching him.  There are no words to say about your friend's funeral..just that I'm thinking of you and my heart just goes out to the husband and their child.  Hugs.

As mentioned, I was feeling pretty down on Saturday (and last night) with our two negatives, but am feelign better today as I returned to my doctor.  She doesn't know why the fets didn't work for us.  It may have just been that for us, we need fresh.  Or may have been the embryos as she mentioned they were all very good cell wise, but the FET ones were grade 3 (i.e. as oppose to the fresh ones that got us pregnant with Evan..and all 3 took originally and they were grades 1 and 2).  Anyone know what the grade means?  I was going to ask but then we got into what's next.

So now we're starting IVF (am glad no tests are required).  I'm on the pill for a few weeks (I think that's what you all call downregging?) and start lupron injections to stop me from ovulating on the 25th.  Then we'll go from there.  EC/ET should be mid July.  Really hope this is our answer.

Not much else new.  We did make it to the zoo yesterday and Evan just loved it.  He was especially excited about seeing the polar bear and kept talking about it all day.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## CK78

Hi all

Nicki - thanks for your post, loving the scan piccie.  I wonder if it will sink in before january!  I have got a lot of thinking to do and but i dont feel like we can wait, we just need to get on with it - you know what i mean. 

R4F - thanks for thinking of me.    I am glad you had a good meeting with your dr.  Thats great news that you can start again so soon and no more testing.  ARGC is one of the best if not the best fertility clinic in the UK - but it is in London which is roughly a 7 hour drive for us so i would have to spend the whole cycle in london.  Our current clinic is just over 2 hours drive away and it is the nearest to us so it makes moving clinic even harder decision as it would be very difficult to do in day and i just dont think i could put finn through it especially in this hot weather - sorry i am rambling now as i am thinking as i type.  Anyway as i said to Nicki - a lot to think about!  Wish someone would just tell me what to do sometimes    . The nurse from our clinic is phoning me tomorrow to have a chat about what we want to do so may be a bit clearer then!

Keri - thanks for your views - i am happy where i am but i want to go somewhere where i can definately get pregnant next go and not have to go through it all many more times but i know that place doesnt exist!  Brody sounds like a dare devil jumping in the pool like that!

CJ - thanks, can i ask what your reasons were that you moved clinic - dont worry if you would rather not say.

I just feel so confused and the thought of going through ec again is awful and i cant get it out of my head - i am sure it is not as bad as i remember but just wish none of us had to go through this poop!  Feeling frustrated rather than sad at the moment - think i will go and search for some choccie - thats sure to help!

TTFN

Clare
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, I know exactly how you feel hun about having to go through EC again and the whole cycle with the major hormones.  I've been crying off and on to DH saying he has no idea how painful it is...but at the same time I'll do anything for us to have another.  Hey, we all went through birth too right?  But it is very scary and I'm sure like you, thought we'd never have to go through it again.  Now i understand your hard decision.  Even 2 hours away must be really tough.  Can't believe there are so few clinics where you live.  I feel your struggle with the deicsion.  Can you talk to your doctor and see if they have any thoughts about if they know why any of the bfps happened (prob a dumb question as it's all a mystery).  Have you seen their stats?  Anyways, I'm sneaking in a post at work again but wishing you all the best.  Let us know what you decide.  Hugs.


----------



## CJ

HI Clare, I don't mine saying. My reasons for moving from my first clinic were because I'd had a really bad EC, I woke up during EC and was in a lot of pain and I felt the needle and heard them talking etc. That wouldn't have been a problem but when I was in tears telling them all this they made out I was lying and making it all up, that really threw me and I felt I couldn't trust them as they were making out i was lying (which I though was so weird). Also their admin side of things wasn't great, they never answered there phone or returned calls, also they did not give me my review apt when I had my negative cycle   which was included in the price. So I moved my frosties myself to another clinic who were great and we got our twins but it wasn't just that it worked they were on the ball all the time. Always answered our questions nothing was too much trouble and knew all about our tx and who I was when I would call (which always helps, unlike the first clinic  )
Then we had another go with them which failed , I was a bit unhappy as my named nurse that I had before was meant to do my ET and she is great/lovely and I trusted her, I made sure I cycled at a time where she would be my nurse again but sadly on the day of ET she was in a meeting (which did make me cross) and I got this nurse who i had never met and I didn't feel comfortable as she had trouble getting them in etc (didn't fill me with confidence) That said i would have gone back to them this time if 1. we had the money for a full cycle and 2. if I could have had my named nurse for all the treatment but we needed to do Egg Sharing so my nearest place was Salisbury so we went there, and it worked out well because they do there EC's under GA and I have a real phobia about EC's after my first one.

Sorry thats probably all a bit too much detail   hope it helps a bit though, sometimes a change is as good as a rest (as they say  )

CJ x


----------



## Scoop

Hi all
Am in agony!! Well, ET went fine, by Monday we had two good quality embryos to put back. But none to freeze, not that we will need them (she says, with her positive mental attitude!!!)
However, the pain over the weekend was excruciating, so much so that I went in early on Monday to see the doctor for a scan as they were worried fluid had gone into my abdomen. Thankfully it hadn't as this would have halted the whole process, with the embryos then put on ice until I was better. It turned out that my ovaries had just swollen to twice their normal size. Oh so that's OK then!!!! It's like a whacking great shire horse just booted me in the stomach!
So I have two little embryos "on board" and still feel rubbish. But at least it is easier to rest when I feel like this. Evan is at nursery tomorrow and Thursday am with my mum picking him up and then Friday Rob is home so at least I won't have to worry about looking after him. 
Back to the sofa for me, sorry no personals, hi to everyone and will catch up more soon
Scoop


----------



## ready4Family

Scoop, so sorry to hear you're in so much pain with all the meds bloating your ovaries.  Sounds really uncomfortable.  Am happy to hear though that your two embries are back home and wishing you loads of luck during the 2ww.  That's great too that Evan is taken care of and you're getting others to lift him during this time.  That's what we did as welll and it was a big relaxer.  Do you have books and movies to keep you busy?


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Scoop, so sorry to hear you're in pain. Good that its not OHSS but having huge ovaries doesn't sound like much fun. Well done to get two embies on board. Sending you lots of fertilisation vibes.

CJ, I'm not surprised you moved clinics. Waking up mid EC must have been awful. I haven't seen the programme you're referring to but think that Catherine and Evelyn have a way to go before they enjoy the falling over bit.

Clare, I think ARGC probably are the number 1 UK clinic and always thought they'd be my back up plan if we weren't successful at a more "ordinary" clinic. My main reservation is probably the reason they're so successful. I'd find all that monitoring very hard to fit into life and extremely disruptive. I guess it will depend on your next consultation...? As you say even at the ARGC its not a sure thing.

Ready4, glad your meeting with the doctor went well. Great that you can start again so soon. I understand those feelings of anxiety about a fresh cycle. Its physically very demanding. I'm pleased we're doing FET but am concerned enough about that. Big hugs.

Keri, glad to hear you sounding so positive and that you've had a fun weekend with your DS. Brody is obviously a water baby, he certainly is confident to hurl himself into the pool on his own.

I've just realised that tomorrow is my last drug free day. Gulp! I haven't really had time to worry about the FET cycle with my family over from NZ and its just creeped up on me...now feeling rather anxious and not at all confident that its going to be successful. Not a great frame of mind to be in...

Anyway better go away and try to get my head together.

lol


Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Hey Edna,
If you check out the fet board, there have recently been two bfp results, so try and stay positive.  Also, fet is a lot less stressful with not as strong hormones (the stimming ones anyways) so its easier to relax.  Am wishing you loads of luck. When are you aiming for ET?


----------



## becca

hey Edna good luck hunnie

scoop poor you ...i was in agony after EC too...i found drinking 2/3 litres of water helped loads.

r4f hope your ok hunnie so when will you now be starting tmt ?? i too will be doing another fresh cycle so your not alone xx

Claire i have a friend who had 2 positives after eachother at the argc....but it is very pricey...I'm at guys in London ...I'm still staying with them even though i only had a negative with them......... i did consider changing but i thought they have all my notes they know me so I'm going to give them one more go....but i understand why you want to change.

cj omfg how scary waking up in the middle of EC........... not surprised you changed !!!   

Nikki Keri Kate hope your ok girls  

As for me went for my follow up appointment today and surprisingly  the consultant was very shocked the tmt didn't work ..... but he did mention that the 17 follies was a huge amount to produce on my dosage of gonalf...and said they can not see what the eggs were like until the EC.....but he sadly said they were all pretty naff except for the 6 cell which they put back as that was the only survivor and the 4 cell with fragmentation.
so plan 2 is to start in July (call on day 1 of AF) and to start DR on day 21 so sometime in Aug, but this  time to start me on a very low dose and increase it after a few days and so on...as this time they want to get quality instead of quantity..as my first cycle in which my D's came from i only produced 9 follies 7 embies but ended up with great 8 cells and bfp..

so feel allot happier now and just need to shift this stone i have gained since DR. i cant seem to shift it.......can you get water re tension from the drugs as my belly and legs have gained a few lbs  and look so swollen


----------



## becca

hey girls when i was on my 2ww everyone had there bubbles ending on a 7...can someone blow me a few so I'm ending on a 7........its suppose to give you luck....just being superstitious now !!!


----------



## Edna

Ready4,

Thanks for your words they've helped me to feel a bit better about it.

Becca,

Done...your follow up appointment sounds pretty positive.

Anyway I've got a really early call tomorrow so better call it a night.

lol


Edna


----------



## Imogen

Hello,

This is a shamefully quick mega mega mega quickie to say

GOOD LUCK SCOOP - SORRY YOU FEEL SO ROUGH BUT LETS HOPE IT IS ALL WORTH IT FOR YOU  

HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU CJ AND THAT THINGS ARE GOING NICELY with the pg

Sorry that's my quick dip in over with    

I'm 32 wks now and really feeling it.  Still chucking up    and now ginormous like a ginormous thing (measuring 35 wks) and baby transverse so look really odd (imagine a spare tire or six inflated around my middle!).  Ds shows no sign of hoped for temporary lull in activity levels (no reason why he should, really ) and being extra clingy just now so doing lots of carrrying him around   (all 2 1/2 stone of him....)    so totally pooped to the point of laying down and wanting to cry when Dh gets home .  

Not moaning, honest,    

just wanting to say why I've not popped in a bit more frequently of late.

Good luck to all,

much love, Imogen.x.x.x.


----------



## Scoop

Hi all
Hope you are all well.
Imogen, sorry to hear you are still throwing up. Sounds horrible.
Edna, how are things going with you? Thinking of you.
RF4, hope all is well with you?
Becca, glad follow up went OK and pleased you can start again so soon. And sorry, have no idea about the water retention thing.
Well, am feeling slightly better. The pain has definitely eased although I still feel really sicky and icky and have been fussy with my food since ET. Obviously way too soon to be a pregnancy symptom and am sure more to do with that evil cyclogest! I am also really tired and had to give in today and take a paracetamol even though I was trying to avoid them today. Bleugh.....
Am trying to maintain my Positive Mental Attitude though and bizarrely am not obsessing about the outcome, testing, or anything like that at the moment...
Have been resting up loads, reading and watching DVDs but am really missing DS! My mum is bringing him over shortly and is sticking around until DH comes home to help me out with him. Although I have to say he is pretty good and I can explain stuff to him now which makes it so much easier. Bless my mum, she bought me a gerbera plant yesterday and not only was it orange but one of the stems had two flowers on it ! We both chuckled over that one!
I am so lucky to have such great family, my sister arrived yesterday with sarnies and cakes and DH has been fab as well - quite the house husband! He's starting to look really good in his pinny!
Anyway, better go put my feet back up on my favourite place - the sofa - before DS arrives and peace is termporarily shattered!
Love to you all

Scoop


----------



## ready4Family

Hi there,

becca, we've started the process and I'm currently on bc and will start the ovulation control injections on the 25th.  Guess I'm a bit ahead of you.  Glad that you saw your dr and he/she will be concentrating on producing good quality eggs.  It's scary how they don't really know why things didn't work isn't it?  Wishing you loads of luck on your next cycle.

Edna, glad you're feeling a bit more positive.  Is your et soon?

Imogen, like your description of your bump.  Sorry you're finding the end hard and of course your ds is too young to understand to make things easier.  Does he understand that he's going to be a big brother?  I imagine the adjustment is always hard.

Scoop, glad that you're doing a bit better and hopefuly you'll feel back to normal (aside from pregnancy stuff..ha ha).  It's hard not to obsess about the the outcome so good for you keeping positive.  Sounds like you're having good resting time.  Wonderful that you have such great support around you.

Things are ok here.  I think I've written that we're going ahead with ivf? Am really hoping 3rd time lucky.  Stimming should start early July with the collection mid July.  Am debating again what to do about work.  I need to tell them this time so I dont' take more holiday, but don't know whether to tell them I'm having a medical procedure or actually tell them which will be helpful if we need another go (but at the same time it's so personal).  Am torn what to do.

It's dh's and my anniversary end of June so next weekend my inlaws are taking Evan and dh and I are going downtown for a night.  The timing works good since on the Monay we start the ovulation injections (which need to keep refridgerated) so we don't need to worry about them yet.  We were thinking of going to NYC the following weekend, but it didnt' work out (and dont' know how we'd fly with needles, injection meds).


----------



## becca

r4f with this go of ivf i took it off as hols (thats what the office knew) but told hr what was happening so was paid sick for 3 weeks. with my cycle with jack i told them i was having a gyno op...(your not lying are you )and was signed off from ec for a few weeks............i think the same its personal and dont want 100 questions ..if you say gyno most people dont want to know!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julz

Hello Everybody,

Well after getting induced on Monday morning I went into labour around 8.30pm on Monday night and gave birth naturally 5 hours later on 12th June to two beautiful baby boys.  We have named them Jake and Finley.

Jake arrived first at 1.37am and weighed 6lb 7oz and Finlay arrived 10 mins later breech (bum first) weighing 6lb 6oz.  It was very hard work getting Finlay out but definately worth it to avoid a c-section.

I got out of hospital today with Jake but Finlay will remain in SCBU until the weekend or maybe Monday.

Julie


----------



## becca

hey congrats to you and dh on the wonderful news of your twin boys and  what great birth weights...................hope finlay is ok to come home asap.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leanne marie

congratulations, and i hope finlay is fit to come home soon!xx


----------



## ready4Family

Julz, a huge congrats to you and dh on the birth of your boys! Wonderful news!  Hope Finley returns home soon and you're recovering nicely.


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Julz~ Congratulations on the birth of your twin boys, what lovely names and big boys too!!!

R4F~ Hope you are feeling more   and are thinking forward to your next IVF cycle.  It must be so hard to start all over again but hopefully the fresh cycle will be the "one" for you.  Do grades mean cell size or is that something entirely different?  Glad to hear Even enjoyed the zoo

Clare~ So sorry to hear that you really dread EC.  When do you start tx again?  Is there no way you could have a GA instead for EC?  I agree it's poop, poop poop poop

Scoop~ Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better hun, ovaries twice the size don't sound comfortable!  Yay to hear that you have 2 embies on board, hope your 2ww goes quickly xx

Edna~ Yippee, no more drugs!!!

Becca~ Glad to hear you have a plan of what to do next hun and that you start again in July

Hi to everyone else

My friends funeral went well (if these things can go well) on tuesday but I don't think I've ever cried so much in all my life.  we sang 2 hymns but also her DH has chosen 2 songs (Coldplays Fix me and Barry White The first, the last, my everything) and well, those 2 songs ended with me having a throbbing headache from so much crying.  If you know these songs, you can understand that while they are ace tracks, once you listen to the words, well, they are so significant.  Her DH seemed to cope really well but sobbed throughout the service (which I'm glad about in a way because he seemed to be coping too well if you get me).  All her flowers were nice (mommy and sister in letters) and lots of others too.  Have said to my DH that I want to go visit her grave tomorrow to say goodbye to her.

I feel like I'm back to square one with the whole grieving process but I suppose these things get better with time. 

On our ttc journey Af is due to arrive on monday and I think I'll test on sunday.  If AF does arrive then we've decided to start taking Clomid (already have prescription, we took this to become pg with Brody) and we'll start the rollercoaster, although I do feel it's a little less of one that all you girls so bravely go on and I take my hats off you all of you that go through downregging and stimming, then EC and ET.  My only worry in our journey is that I know that if the Clomid doesn't work, then it's IUI/IVF next.

I don't think that last paragraph's come across as I think it should but hope you all understand what I mean.  

So we'll see what happens and deal with it along the way.  Dh's is of the thinking that it happened once so it'll happen again but I know that that's not necessarily the case, why don't they understand the feelings that we have with all this!!!!

Sorry to waffle

love to all

Keri xx


----------



## CJ

Congratulations Julz and family, wonderful news, hope your all home together soon. Lovely weights (you cooked them well  ) and names. 

Can't wait to see pictures and hear how your getting along  

CJ x


----------



## ready4Family

Keri, sending you big hugs.   I started crying just reading your post and I can only imagine how devastating it was at the funeral. Her DH sounds really strong, I'm sure for their son.  He must be breaking inside.  Your friend will live within her son...he's a part of her.  You'll never forget her, but time will help lessen the pain.  AS for tx, wishing you lots of luck for your test.  Good that you're prepared for a back up plan if needed.  The wait is so hard isn't it?  Try and not worry about the other possible treatments (easy to say).  Am hoping natrually or with a bit of clomid help wil be your answer.  TO answer your question, our embryos were a good number of cells, but the grade has to do with fragmentation (I didn't know either and had to ask the question here).


----------



## Minkey

Hi Everyone,

We are back from a nice, but wet week at Center Parcs - Agatha really enjoyed herself and we had some relaxing time with her in the creche for a few hours too.  Today we took her to see The Wiggles, in concert, which she loved and I have to say it was quite amusing for us too!

Keri - you have brought tears to my eyes about your friends funeral.  Those songs are beautiful and very poignant.  Loads of luck with testing tomorrow    .

Julz - CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of your sons Finlay & Jake.  I hope Finlay is home with you very soon.   

R4F - I know what you mean about telling work - I was honest in the end with my treatment last time & told my boss, who ended up being fab & putting me down as holiday but really letting me have paid sick leave.  She didn't;t tell anyone else & didn't ask too many questions.  Good luck with whatever you decide!

Scoop - hope your pain has eased up

Well roughly 2 weeks until I should get my AF & start my IUI cycle, so I will hopefully be joining the July cycling, seems there will be a few of us?

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend and surviving the torrential rain. Still it looks like today at least is somewhat better.

Julz, huge congratulations on the birth of your boys Finlay and Jake. Well done on your natural delivery it can't have been easy with two particularly with one who was breech. Hope Finlay does really well and can join you at home very soon.

Minkey, glad you had a good time at Centre Parks and a chance to relax. Not long till your cycle now...in fact I strongly suspect that we'll be testing at about the same time.

Ready4, I would love ET as soon as possible but realistically have some time to wait. My baseline is booked for 29th June. Hopefully AF will arrive before then or I'll have to rearrange and then I think our clinic want another 15 days or so to get a good lining. So it looks like it will be mid July.

Keri, the funeral sounds like it was very moving and a lovely tribute to your friend. It must have been a difficult day but its good to express emotion and only natural for her DH and friends to cry. I think that its also normal to have good days and bad as part of the process. Hope your visit to her grave gives you some peace. Sadly I still am on the drugs. Lovely Synarel which I'm sniffing twice a day at the moment. Best of luck with the Clomid. I would say your rollercoaster is very similar as I think its as hard emotionally whatever treatment you have to deal with.

Scoop, delighted to hear that you are resting and that your family is taking such good care of you (they do sound lovely). Good that you are feeling better.

Imogen, poor you it sounds like you're having a difficult time and a hard pregnancy. I guess that your DS has picked up on the changes and wants extra mummy time for reassurance. Hope you are doing better now and at least the end is in sight.

Little news here. I really hate Synarel but guess its working. I have a dreadful taste in my mouth and am sucking on extra strong mints to try to counteract it.

Anyway catch up with you all soon.

lol


Edna


----------



## Scoop

Hi all
Julie, huge congrats! Great names too!
Minkey, glad you enjoyed CP - we always have a fab time there too.
Keri, glad to hear the funeral went as well as expected. It must have been really tough.
Well, still taking things easy here, pain has eased loads although now have period type pain and still really tired...DH has taken DS to the garden centre for half an hour, he has been a star! But I am looking forward to moving past the next week so we know one way or another and life can/cannot get back to normal...still almost half way through but from memory the second week is always harder anyway! Back to work tomorrow which will be good for my brain at least and I have a desk job so not as though I will be on my feet or anything like that.
Had a huge wibble yesterday after going out with my mum and forgetting to take my house keys, DH was out so I had to go back to her house and wait for him, which was fine except I just really wanted to be at home with DS upstairs in his own bed and curled up on the sofa with my hypnotherapy CD...gosh, how spoiled and selfish I sound! Forgive me, all part of the 2ww torture! Anyway, got really upset because I really feel like this cycle has taken such a toll on me, more physically than anything, and I am just sick of the whole IF game! Had a good cry and felt tons better but then of course left my mum and dad to worry about me. Which I didn't really mean to do. Oh it's all so hard!
Anyway, had a good Father's Day with DS and DH, took things really easy and we are off to the park in a minute and then for a takeaway at my sister's house with my parents as well - but will make sure I keep my feet up obviously!!!
Take care all

Scoopxx


----------



## Keri

Hi all

Just a quick one from me 

Have had an awful week, starting with my friend's funeral, then finding out friend who has the recently been diagnosed with breast cancer has to have 6 months of chemo, something we were really hoping wouldn't have to happen.

Then AF is due tomorrow so I've tested today and got a BFN  

So am due to start the lovely Clomid this week when AF arrives

Now personals~

Scoop~ Glad to hear that the pain has gone a bit and that you have managed to get some rest this past week.  Hope the 2nd week flies by and you have great news in a few days time xx

Edna~ Hope those mints do the trick!  How long do you have to take the nasty drug for?

Minkey~ Glad you had a good but wet time in Centerparcs, I love it there, especially the swimming outdoors bit and the pancake house oooooooooooooooooooo yum.  Hope AF arrives soon for you hun and you can get underway 

R4F~ Hi hun, just waiting for AF to arrive now and then it's full steam ahead, seems so long since we took those tablets but only have to look at Brody and know it's all worth it, just hope I don't have any/many side effects, as didn't really suffer when we took them the first time round

Love to all

Keri xx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while, I have been reading your posts, but its been a really rough week and I just hadn't got the words!!! Really felt like I'd had enough with the whole txt thing and didn't feel that I could face going through it again, but couldn't face any of the options for my embies if I don't use them, so going to go for it one last time!!!! Anyway feeling a bit more with it now!!!

Julie-huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Jake and Finley, well done on the natural delivery particularly with the breech, I know all about that!!!!!!! Hope you get Finley home with you soon.   

ready4-you seem to be steaming ahead with your IVF, sorry I must have missed your post that said you were starting, but thats fantastic news, fingers crossed for this one. Hope you have a lovely night out with your dh.

Keri-the funeral sounded beautiful, but incredibly hard, it is only the start of the grieving process, how did you feel after the visit to her grave?

Minkey-glad you had a nice time at CP, we went for the first time a few wks ago and we really enjoyed it, ds loved the swimming pool and slides!!!

Edna-how are the synarel side effects? Not to bad I hope?

Scoop-Oh the 2ww, it doesn't get any easier does it?!!!! Like you I always find the 2nd wk harder. Sending you loads of positive vibes lets hope you are the first of many BFPs for us girls   

Imogen-sorry to hear you have been having such a rough time with this pregnancy, not long to go now

Clare and becca how are you?

CJ-how are things going?

Hi to anyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Anthony Reid

New home : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98891.new#new


----------

